# الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك) ..  asmicheal



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)

اعتقد 
نحتاج 
ان 
نفهم 
مفهوم 
المسيحية 
للجنس 



فتابعوا معى 
لو 
احببتم







=
​


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

سرّ الزواج المسيحي *وحدانية-ديمومة-حبّ وأمانة
*​*الخوري طوني الخوري*​*
**مقدمة: *الزواج المعروف لدى كل الشعوب هو في الوحي المسيحي من صنع الله الخالق الذي أسّسه منذ البدء (تك2\21-24)، ونَظَّمَه بِشرائع خاصة موحاة ، ورفعه بواسطة ابنه يسوع المسيح إلى منزلة سر. 

*1-الزواج المسيحي سرّ مقدَّس ومُقدِّس:*
*

*المسيحيون يتزوجون كسائر الناس، ولكن زواجهم ليس كزواج سائر الناس:" أمّا نحن فلا نقترن اقتران الأمم الذين لا يعرفون الله"(رتبة الزواج): إنه سرّ.
سرّ، يعني أنه يحوي حضوراً ونعمةً إلهيين :"هو فادي الإنسان، عروس الكنيسة، يأتي لملاقاة الأزواج المسيحيين:فيمكث معهم، ويعطيهم القوة ليتبعوه في حمل صليبهم، وينهضوا من سقطاتهم، ويغفر الواحد للآخر، ويحمل الواحد أثقال الآخر ، ويتحابّوا حباً  خارقاً  وحسّاساً  وخصباً"
( المجمع الفاتيكاني الثاني، نور الأمم 11و41). وبفعل سرّ الزواج ينال الزوجين من المخلّص هبة النعمة، "وهي تكمّل حبهما، وتوطد وحدتهما، وتقدّسهما في حياتهما الزوجية وفي قبول البنين وتربيتهم"(المرجع المذكور)،"كما أنها تُغذّي الفضائل المسيحية كالثقة بالله والاتكال على عنايته وروح العفة والمسامحة والتضحية"(مواضيع لتحضير الزواج في أبرشية جبيل المارونية ص ص6-7) .

*2-الزواج المسيحي عقد وعهد:
*
الزواج المسيحي السر ليس مجرد عقد وحسب وإنما هو عهد:
هو عقد، يقوم على تبادل الرضى الشخصي(Le consentement individuel) الواعي والحر بين الرجل والمرأة. " فالكائن البشري (الرجل أوالمرأة) يختار الآخر اختياراً حرّاً ويتحد به، ولا ينتمي إليه بفعل الولادة والطبيعة كما هي الحال بالنسبة لانتمائه إلى أبيه وأُمِّه".(Jean-Paul 2,a l image de Dieu, homme et femme, ed du cerf Paris, 1981, p.86).  والحبّ والحرية توأمان ، هذا ما يُعبّر عنه سفر نشيد الأناشيد في القصيدة الرابعة:
"إنّي نائمةٌ وقلبي مُستَيقظ\ إذا بصوتِ حبيبي قارِعاً\ أن افتحي لي يا أُختي يا خَليلَتي\ يا حمامتي يا كامِلَتي\ فإنَّ رأسي قد امتلأَ مِنَ النَّدى\وخَصائلي مِن قطراتِ الليل\(نشيد الأناشيد5\2). أجابت العروس"قد نَزَعتُ ثوبي فكيفَ ألبَسَهُ؟\قد غسَلتُ رِجلَيَّ فكيفَ أُوَسِّخُهُما؟\(آ3).
لم تستقبِلِ العروسُ عريسها، في تِلكَ الليلَةِ ، ولَكِنَّهُ لم يُهدّد حُريتها بالقوّة ، بل  "وَلَّى ومَضى"(آ6). هو ما حَطَّمَ الباب بل حَطَّم قلبَها. فقامت بملءِ حُريتها في الليل، وشَرَعت تَبحثُ عَمَّن يٌحبُّه قلبُها (آ6).

وتبادل الرضى الشَخصي هذا، يَتِمُّ في الكنيسة ،أمام كاهن ذي صلاحية وإشبينين،وبحسب الصيغة الكنسية المتّبعة.وهذه هي الصيغة القانونية للزواج.
وهو عهد حبّ وحياة، يعني أن الله الذي خلق الإنسان عن حبّ، يدعوه إلى هذا الحب بالذات. و"يهدف (عهد الحبّ والحياة) إلى التعاون المتبادل من أجل خير (الزوجين) والأولاد الذين يوكِل الله إليهم رعايتهم"(المجلس الحبري للعيلة، دليل الكهنة المعرّفين، بشأن آداب الحياة الزوجية وأخلاقيتها، فقرة2) فالزواج لا ينتهي عند حدّ الزوجين وحسب، بل يمنحهما إمكانية المشاركة في عمل الخلق:" أنميا واكثرا واملأا الأرض"(تك1\28).
عهد الحبّ والحياة هذا، يخلق شركة بين الزوجين لمدى الحياة تتّصف بالوحدة والديمومة والحبّ والأمانة.

*3- وحدانية الزواج (La monogamie):
*
ألمقصودُ بِوحدانيّة الزواج، أن يَتَزَوَّجَ رجلٌ واحدٌ امرأةٌ واحدةٌ طَوالَ الحياة، والعَكسُ صَحيح. فالزواجُ المسيحي ،يُساوي بين شَخصين، رَجُلٌ وامرأة، ويُوَحِّدُ بينهما.هذا هو إيمان الكنيسة. وهو إيمانٌ يرى ركيزته الأساسية على ما رسمه الله في"البدء" عِندَ خَلقِ العالَمِ والإنسان، أمرٌ ردده السيد المسيح أمام مُحاوريه من الفريسيين الذين طرحوا عليه سؤالاً في الزواج والطلاق بُغية أن يُجرّبوه فذَكَّرَهُم بِإرادَةِ الله المُعلَنَة مُنذُ بَدءِ العالَم، قائلاً:"في البدء ذكراً وأُنثى خلقهما، وقال: لذلك يترك الرجل أباه وأمّه ويلزم امرأته، ويصيران جسداً واحداً ومن ثمَّ ليسا هما اثنين بل جسد واحد"(متى19\5-7).

كلامُ السيد المسيح هذا، أعادَ إلى الواجهة منطق الزواج السليم ونعني به الزواج الأحادي. وتجدرُ الإشارة إلى أن المسيح لا يتكلم هنا عن الزواج اليهودي أو المسيحي وحسب، وإنما عن الزواج عامةً: فَمِثالُ كُلِّ زَواجٍ هو الزواج الآحادي، أي الزواج الذي يجمع رجلاً بامرأةٍ واحدة ،وامرأةً بِرَجُلٍ واحدٍ مَدى الحياة. لماذا ؟
•    لأن الاثنان يتساويان في الخلق وفي الكرامة: فللواحد ما للآخر على مُستوى العقل والإرادة والحرية، حتى ولو اختلفا في الجنس: ذكراً أو أنثى.
•    لأنهما يَصيران باتحادهما جسداً واحداً ومن ثمّ فليسا هما اثنين بعد:فالرجلُ وحده ناقصٌ، يحتاج لأن يُكَمِّل ذاته من خلال المرأة،" فهي عونٌ يُناسبُه"(تك2\18)؛ وكذلك المرأة، فهي تبقى ناقصةً ولا تكتمل إلاُ بالرَجُل، فَهي مأخوذَةٌ مِن ضِلعِه (تك2\21). 
•    لأن الزواج هو هِبَة ذات، ولا يستطيع الإنسان أن يهب ذاته أكثر من مرة ،ولأكثر من شخص واحد.
وإلاّ يصبح الزواج انتهاكاً واضحاً لقاعدة التساوي بين الرجل والمرأة، وخرقاً مباشراً لقصد الله في الخليقة ، ومجرداً من كل أبعاده الإنسانية والروحية.

*4- ديمومة الزواج l'indissolubilité  (أتزوجك إلى الأبد):
*
مِن أجمَلِ خِطاباتِ الحُبِّ ما وَرَدَ في سفر هوشع النبي .يُخاطب الله حبيبته أي شعبه  قائلاً:"أتزوجك إلى الأبد ،يقول الرب، أتزوجك في الحب والحنان، أتزوجك في الأمانة فتعرفين الله"(هو2\21-22).

*أتزوجكَِ إلى الأبد؟
*
إذا كان يُعنى بكلمة "الأبد"،الشيء أو الحالة التي لا نهاية لها، فإن للزواج بداية ونهاية. ولكن، إذا كانت بداية الزواج مرتبطة بالإرادة والعقل والحرية، فإن نهايته غير مرتبطة إطلاقاً بهذه الثلاثة، بل بالموت. فالموت وحده هو الذي يقدر على أن يكسر هذا القيد المُعدّ بطبيعته لأن يكون أبدياً:" فالمرأة مقيدة ما دام رجلها حياً. وإن رقد رجُلُها فهي حرة أن تتزوج من تشاء، ولكن في الرب فقط"(1قور7\39). كلمات القديس بولس هذه توضح لنا معنى الأبد في الزواج: إنه الفترة الممتدة من بداية الحياة المشتركة إلى نهايتها ،أي إلى الموت. وهذا بالتحديد ما قصده الرب بقوله:"ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان"(متى 19\6). لا بل ولا تستطيع أي سلطة بشرية أن تقرر إمكان انفصام الاتحاد الزوجي الصحيح. 

*5-"أتزوجك بالحبّ":
*
نقرأ في الرسالة إلى أهل أفسس ما يلي:"يا أيها الرجال أحبوا نساءكم كما أن المسيح أحب بيعته وبذل نفسه عنها ليقدسها ويُطهرها بغَسل الماء وبالكلمة، وهي مُمَجدة لا دَنَسَ فيها ولا وَسَخ ولا ما يُشبه هذه.بل تكون مُقدسة وبدون عَيبٍ في المحبة"(أف5\22-27).

الكائنات كُلُّها تتزاوج، ولكن الإنسان وحده يطبع زواجه بالمعنى أي بالحب والسر، لأنه الوحيد من بين الكائنات المخلوق على صورة الله ومثاله (تك1\27)، يُشبهه بالعقل والروح.
يجتمع البشر بالحب ، ويتميزون به. الحب البشري هو سر الإنسان لأنه سر الله"فالله محبة". هذه الحقيقة عبّرت عنها الرسالة إلى أهل أفسس :"لذلك يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلزم امرأته…ويتابع بولس قائلاً،إن هذا السر لعظيم" (أف5\31-32) .عن أي سر يتكلم؟ عن سر الحب حتماً . وهو عظيم لأن الإنسان لا ينتهي من فهمه مهما تقدم في الحياة.

ولا  ينتهي الإنسان من فهم الحبّ لأنه كشفٌ واكتشاف: كشفٌ دائم عن الذات، واكتشافٌ لذات الآخر، بمعنى آخر ،هو عطاء وقبول دائمين لا يُحدان بزمن وإنما يعتبران كمشروع طويل الأمد ولتحقيقه يحتاج الإنسان إلى العمر كله. هذا ما يُعبر عنه أحد الكتّاب بقوله:"الحبّ يطاردني من المهد إلى اللحد، ذلك هو الحب"(نجيب محفوظ).
من هذا المنطلق فأن الحب المؤقت ليس حباً، كذلك الحب العابر والمحصور بزمن معين. إنه نزوة، خطيئة، احتقار، سموه ما شئتم ولكن لا تسمّوه حباً  لأن الحب الحقيقي له طعم الأبد ، وهو مفتوح على المستقبل، وبالتالي هو مشروع حياة طويل الأمد لا يتحقق دفعة واحدة في حياة الزوجين وانما تدريجياً وطيلة الحياة. 


*6- "أتزوجك بالأمانة":
*
الأمانة هي التزام بالشريك الآخر إلى النهاية وهذا ما تحمله كلمة "نعم".التزامٌ يتأتى من كون الإنسان وحده يعرف أن يُحبّ ويُحَبّ.والأمانة ليست مطلباً كنسياً وحسب، كما يظنّ البعض ،وإنما هي مطلب ومثال أنساني في الدرجة الأولى. نقول وبقطع النظر عن السر المسيحي أن المشروع الذي لا يقوم على الأمانة يُهدّ، والعائلة تتفكك أضف إلى ذلك أن لا مجتمع بدون اتحاد دائم بين الرجل والمرأة.

إلا أن للأمانة في الزواج المسيحي والكنسي طابعاً خاصا. إنها تستمد قوتها ومثالها من أمانة السيد المسيح العريس لعروسه الكنيسة(أف5\22-27).فكما أن المسيح لا يستطيع أن يتوقف عن حبه لعروسه الكنيسة وأمانته لها والتزامه بها حتى بذل الذات ،هكذا الزوجان ،فعندما يقولان"نعم"يتحول زواجهما إلى سر وبالتالي يصبحان صورة مرئية لحب الله بالذات وحب المسيح لعروسه الكنيسة.
وللأمانة أوجهٌ عديدة. وهي لا تُحصر في فعل أو عملٍ ما ،وإنما تطال كل نواحي الإنسان:الجسدية والفكرية والنفسية والروحية،وأننا لا نستطيع الكلام عن الأمانة دون أن يُعنى الفكر والحواس بوجه من الوجوه.
*
- الأمانة الجسدية: *

يُعبر عنها بالوفاء الجسدي للشريك .فالجسد قد سُيج وكُرس للآخر:"أختي العروسُ، جنَّةٌ مقفلةٌ وينبوعٌ مختوم"(نش4\12).وكل اختراق لهذا السياج هو خيانة لعهد الحب وبذل الذات وقتل للآخر.أجل قتل بكل ما للكلمة من معنى.:"وليس من قبيل الصدفة أن تكون وصية لا تزني مُلحقة بتلك التي تُحرّم القتل. فالكائن البشري المتزوج يُدمّر قرينه،عندما يستسلم لعلاقة أُخرى، وإن بطريقة عابرة…كان هناك خطيئتان في الكنيسة الأولى تمثلان القتل وتُبعدان عن الأفخارستيا: القتل والزنى.هذان الأخوان القاتلان كلاهما ،رغم تباين الأسلوب" (راجع تيودول ري مرميه، الخلقية،ص434).هذا هو القتل الذي ترتكبه الخيانة الزوجية ،وتعبر عنه إحداهن بقولها:"عندما اكتشفت في سن الأربعين، مثل الكثيرات من النساء، أن زوجي يخونني مع امرأة أخرى، أحسست نوعاً ما،بموت حقيقي.في ناحية من ذاتي ،شخصٌ يموت. وعرفتُ بعد سنتين فقط، ما كانت تعني لي تجربة الموت هذه؛ إنها التمزق الداخلي الذي يرافق انفجار صورة كنت أعيش معها حياة حميمة إلى حدّ أني توصلت إلى أن أمتزج بها"(أليس ت. المرجع ذاته).
*
- الأمانة الفكرية: *

الخيانة هي موقف فكري داخلي قبل أن تكون فعلاً.فإن وجود الرغبة الداخلية والقرار بالخيانة كافٍ لأن يجعل الشخص خائناً حتى ولو تعذر عليه القيام بالفعل:" من نظر إلى امرأة واشتهاها في قلبه فقد زنى"(متى5\27). فالخيانة بالدرجة الأولى هي خيانة للمبادئ الأخلاقية.
*
- الأمانة النفسية: *

وهي تتمثل بهذا التناغم السري والمميز الذي يجذب الواحد للآخر دون غيره.وكل محاولة لإيجاد تناغم مشابه في مكانٍ آخر ،ومع شخص آخر يُعتبر خرقاً لهذه الأمانة.
*
- الأمانة الروحية:*

تتجلى بالأمانة للإيمان والمعتقد .فالزواج المسيحي بما يحمل من نعمة، هو ينبوع خاص وأداة فريدة لتقديس الأزواج والعائلة المسيحية (را البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني، في وظائف العائلة المسيحية…،فقرة 65). فإلى جانب متطلبات الحياة  المشتركة، يجب أن يضع الأزواج نُصب أعينهم همّ القداسة المشتركة وقداسة العائلة. وهي قداسة تتحقّق بالفعل في الإنفتاح على سرَّي التوبة والإفخارستيا، وعبر تكريس الوقت الكافي للصلاة، وتحويل حياتهم إلى قرابين مرضية عند الله، وعيش الفضائل المسيحية والقيم الإنجيلية في الحياة اليومية. 


*خاتمة: *
أختم حديثي بمقطع رائعٍ عن سرّ الزواج كتبهُ أحد المفكرين اللبنانيين باللغة العاميّة:"كل فعل من أفعال الإنسان بدّو أعظم سرّ. وخصوصاً فعل الزواج.لأنو بدون سرّ وبدون استعداد الإنسان الدايم لعيش السر، مين بيحمل من البشر واحد تاني أربعين سنه، خمسين سنه، مين؟(وهيب كيروز، محاضرة لجميم عن الزواج باللغة العاميّة، مجلة حضارة المحبة، العددين  19و20، سنة 1998).



المصدر :  ايبراشية جبيل المارونية  للاعداد للزواج 



http://www.cpmjbeil.org/home/index....08-11-41&catid=3:2009-10-20-03-48-00&Itemid=2

 








للملف بقية 

لو 

حبيتم  تتابعوا


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

المعنى المسيحي للحياة الجنسية في الزواج *المعنى المسيحي للعلاقة الجنسية في الزواج*
*المونسينيور جوزف معوض*
*دكتور في اللاهوت العقائِدي*

​*مقدمة*

يُعبِّر الزواجان عن اتحادهما من خلال العلاقة الجنسية المتأصِّلة في الحب والمنفتحة بطبيعتها على الانجاب. في هذا الاطار نستطيع ان نفهم قيمة هذه العلاقة ومعنى الحياة الجنسية التي غالباً ما تشوهها تيارات تجعل من الجنس مجرد وسيلة مبتذلة لارضاء الرغبات.
ان تعميق معنى هذه العلاقة على ضوء الكتاب المقدس وانطلاقاً من الحب بين الاشخاص والانجاب يساعد على فهم اكبر لقيمة الزواج وكرامته وعلى عيش افضل لشركة الحب والحياة بين الزوجين.

*1.    التمايز بين الرجل والمرأة*

"خلق الله الانسان على صورته على صورة الله خلقه، ذكراً وانثى خلقهم"(تك1/27).
شاء الله، عندما خلق الانسان، تمايزا على الصعيد الجنسي بين الرجل والمرأة، وهذا يعني ان الله هو مصدر كل شخصهما وكل خصائصهما الجنسية و مصدر اللذة الجنسية. لذلك كل شيء فيهما هو خير. نتذكر هنا كلمات سفر التكوين بعد ان أتم الله خلقه: " ورأى الله جميع ما صنعه فاذا هو حسن جداً" ( تك1/31).
لا يقتصر هذا التمايز الجنسي على مستوى الجسد فحسب، بل يشمل ايضاً المستويين النفسي والروحي. نقرأ في الوثيقة الصادرة عن المجلس الحبري من أجل العيلة سنة 1995 "الانسان والجنس حقيقة ومدلول" (رقم13): "ان الجنس يميز الرجل والمرأة ليس فقط على الصعيد الجسدي، بل ايضاً على الصعيد النفسي والروحي. ويطبع كل تصرف عندهما. مثل هذا الاختلاف المرتبط بالتكامل بين الجنسين، يتجاوب تجاوباً كلياً مع قصد الله وفقاً لدعوة كل منهما".
ان الجنس، اذا،ً يطبع ويميز كل الشخصية وكل الهوية. فالانسان يفكر، يشعر، يصلي، يتحرك جسدياً بكونه رجلاً او امرأة: فالهوية الجنسية تؤثر على كل التصرفات لانها تتصل بعمق الشخص البشري وليست شيئاً بيولوجياً صرفاً (راجع "الانسان والجنس حقيقة ومدلبول"،رقم3).
ان التمايز بين الرجل والمرأة لا يفرق بينهما بل هو عامل أساسي في انجذابهما المتبادل وتكاملهما وحياتهما المشتركة في الزواج.

*2. التكامل بين الرجل والمرأة*

يظهر الانجذاب المتبادل والتكامل بين الرجل والمرأة في رواية الخلق الثانية في سفر التكوين (2/18-24):
تك 2/18-20: تخبرنا هذه الآيات عن قصد الله بخلق عونٍ للانسان في رواية تُسلّط الضوء على طابع الانسان الاجتماعي، وعلى انه مخلوق للتواصل مع الآخر.
تك 2/21: ان خلق المرأة أثناء نوم الرجل، أي انه لم يرَ كيف خُلقت، يدل الى انها تبقى بالنسبة اليه سراً (mystère) يُكتشف طيلة الحياة. وهذا يصح في الرجل بالنسبة للمرأة. والله خلق المرأة من ضلع الرجل، أي انها من طبيعته وباستطاعتها ان تكون له عوناً.
تك 2/22-23: يقول الرجل ان المرأة هي عظم من عظمه ولحم من لحمه، أي انه منجذب اليها وانها قريبة منه. بينهما انسجام كلي، فهي ليست غريبة عنه، بل تفهمه جيداً، تفهم شعوره ورغبته وحاجاته. وهو يستطيع ان يدخل معها في لقاء حميم يرتاح له القلب والفكر والجسد.
تك2/24: " فيصيران جسداً واحداً ". ان لقاء الرجل والمرأة في الزواج يوحدهما ويجعلهما يعيشان شركة حياة. في مر10/9 ومتى19/6 يعيد يسوع المسيح قراءة هذه الآية (تك2/24)، ويشرحها قائلاً: " ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان". وهذا يعني ان الله هو الذي أنشأ الزواج بما فيه من شركة حميمة ووضع قوانينه، وهو الذي اراد ان يبلغ اتحاد الزوحين درجة يصيران فيها جسداً واحداً. يعبّر هذا الاتحاد عن هبة الذات الكاملة والمتبادلة. وهبة الذات هذه، هي الحب.
لا بُدَّ هنا من التنبُّه الى مفهومين غير كاملَينِ للحب: الأول هو ربط الحب بالعاطفة فقط، مما يحمل على الظن ان الحب ينشأ عندما تولد العاطفة، ويخفُّ عندما تهمد. ان العاطفة مهمة وضرورية فهي تحرك التواصل بين الرجل والمرأة، والحب الحقيقي يشملها، ولكنها لا تشكل كلية الحب. والثاني هو حصر الحب بالانجذاب الجنسي فقط. ان الحب الحقيقي يشمل هذا الانجذاب ويؤنسنه ولكنه لا يقتصر عليه. 
الحب الحقيقي هو هبة الذات الكاملة للآخر من أجل خيره وسعادته. تشمل هذه الهبة الفكر والقلب والوقت والجسد وكل الحياة، وتُظهر المعنى العميق للعلاقة الجنسية.

*3. العلاقة الجنسية والحب*

ان العلاقة الجنسية التي يتبادل فيها الرجل والمرأة هبة الأجساد عبر الافعال الخاصة والمقتصرة على الزوجين ليست أمرا بيولوجيا محضا، بل شركة بينهما وتعبير عن هبة الذات الكاملة اي الحب الذي به يلتزم كل من الرجل والمرأة بالآخر التزاماً كاملاً حتى الموت (راجع "وظائف العائلة المسيحية" رقم11؛ "الانسان والجنس، حقيقة ومدلول" رقم 14؛ تعليم الكنيسة الكاثوليكية رقم 2361). ترتبط العلاقة الجنسية ارتباطا عضويا بالحب، وبالتحديد بالحب الزوجي، وهي تقتصر عليه، ولا تتحقق بطريقة بشرية حقاً الا اذا كانت جزءاً لا يتجزأ منه (راجع "الانسان والجنس، حقيقة ومدلول" رقم 14؛ و" ظائف العائلة المسيحية " رقم 11). نقرأ في "الانسان والجنس حقيقة ومدلول" رقم 11: "ان الجنس بما هو، وعلى قدر ما هو، وسيلة للاتصال بالغير والانفتاح عليه انما غايته الجوهرية الحب عطاءً وقبولاً، ان يعطي ويقبل. والعلاقة بين الرجل والمرأة هي بالاساس علاقة حب. لا بد للجنس من ان يوجّه ويرفع ويُدمج بالحب، فوحده الحب يجعله بشرياً حقاً".
تنبع اذاً العلاقة الجنسية في الزواج من الحب وتعبِّر عنه وتغذيه. هي علاقة حوارية تتألف من مضمون ولغة. مضمونها الحب ولغتها الجسد. وكما ان اللغة تعبر عن المضمون وتنقله للآخر كذلك الجسد يعبر عن الحب وينقله للآخر. ان مفهوم الجسد يُجلي بدوره معنى العلاقة الجنسية. فالجسد، بحسب الكتاب المقدس، ليس شيئاً يمتلكه الانسان بل يمثّل كل الذات البشرية في واقعها الحسّي والتاريخي والاجتماعي. في هذا المعنى ان هبة الاجساد بين الزوجين هي تعبير عن هبة الذات كلها، أي الحب، بدون حدود في الوقت. لذلك ترتبط العلاقة الجنسية ارتباطاً لا ينفصم بفعل التزام شخصي وضميري واجتماعي بعيش شركة المحبة مع الآخر لمدى الحياة.
من ناحية علم النفس  ان العلاقة الجنسية السليمة هي التي يبلغ فيها الفريقان الى المتعة الكاملة، فعلى الذي يسبق أن يساعد الآخر للوصول اليها. تبتدئ هذه العلاقة بطريقة تدريجية حتى تصل الى الذروة ثم تنتهي بطريقة تدريجية. يجب ان تُراعى فيها الخصائص الجنسية عند الرجل والمرأة اللذين يملك كل منهما ميلا جنسيا متمايزا عن الآخر لا أكثر ولا أقل من الآخر. فالحياة الجنسية عند الرجل أكثر تموضعا من المرأة، في حين ان المرأة تتميز بحياة جنسية أكثر انتشارا في شخصها ونفسيتها. فهي لا تفصل بين العلاقة الجسدية والحب العاطفي، بل ان الحب العاطفي يجد ذروته في العلاقة الجسدية. لذلك تبدأ العلاقة الجنسية عند المرأة بالشعور انها محبوبة من الرجل. في هذا السياق تحسن ملامسة الروح بالكلمة الجميلة والملاطفة الحنونة قبل ملامسة الجسد.

*4. غاية العلاقة الجنسية*

تهدف العلاقة الجنسية في الوقت معاً الى التعبير عن الحب وتغذيته، والى الانجاب. لا تراتبية بين هذين الهدفين، الحب والانجاب، فهما مرتبطان ببعضهما البعض على ما تظهره الشريعة الطبيعية اذ ان الحب الزوجي منفتح على نعمة الحياة الآتية من الله. 
ولكن اذا انتفى الانجاب لأسباب خارجة عن ارادة الزوجين، يبقى للعلاقة الجنسية معناها الانساني لأنها مرتبطة أيضا بشكل أساسي بالحب.

نستخلص هدف شركة الحب والحياة بين الرجل والمرأة من روايتي الخلق في سفر التكوين. فالرواية الاولى تركز على هدف الانجاب، اذ نقرأ في تك 1/28: " وباركهم الله وقال لهم، انموا واكثروا واملأوا الارض وأخضعوها وتسلطوا على اسماك البحر وطيور السماء وكل حيوان يدب على الارض".والرواية الثانية تركز على هدف الاتحاد بين الرجل والمرأة اذ نقرأ قي تك 2/18: وقال الرب الاله: "لا يحسن ان يكون الانسان وحده، فلأصنعن له عوناً يناسبه "؛ ومن ثم نقرأ الآيات تك 2/21-24 وخصوصاً تك2/24:"ولذلك يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتزم امرأته فيصيران جسداً واحداً".
نعرض في هذا الصدد مراجعة تاريخية عامة (panorama) لمكانة هدفي الزواج في التقليد الروحي واللاهوتي المسيحي. تُقسم هذه المراجعة الى ثلاث حقبات.

*الحقبة الاول
*هي الحقبة التي تلت العصر الرسولي (بعد رسل المسيح يسوع الاثني عشر) حتى القرون الوسطى ضمناً. ثمّ التشديد في هذه الحقبة على ان هدف العلاقة الجنسية الرئيس هو الانجاب. اما اللذة فهي نتيجة الخطيئة ولكنها تكون محتملة (toléré) حين يكون الهدف الانجاب.

*الحقبة الثانية
*هي الحقبة التي تمتد من أواخر العصور الوسطى (حوالي القرن 15) حتى ما قبل المجمع الفاتيكاني الثاني المسكوني. في هذه الحقبة تمت اعادة اعتبار الاتحاد الزوجي في العلاقة الجنسية؛ انما اقيمت تراتبية في اهداف الزواج؛ فالهدف الاول والاساسي هو الانجاب والهدف الثانوي هو الاتحاد.

*الحقبة الثالثة
*برزت هذه الحقبة خصوصاً في المجمع الفاتيكاني الثاني (فرح ورجاء 48 و49) وفي كتابات البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني ( مثلاً " وظائف العائلة المسيحية" ؛ وفي تعليم الكنيسة الكاثوليكية راجع مثلاً فقرة رقم 1643)، وفيها لم تعد هناك تراتبية بين هدفي الزواج بل تمّ التركيز على ان الاثنين مرتبطان بعضهما ببعض، اي ان الحب او الاتحاد الزوجي يعبر عنه في العلاقة الجنسية التي  هي منفتحة بطبيعتهما على الانجاب.

سنتوقف في ما يلي على معنى الاتحاد الزوجي.

*5.    العلاقة الجنسية هي فعل شخصي وعطاء كلي وشركة مع الآخر*

- العلاقة الجنسية في الزواج هي فعل شخصي. فالشخص هو الكائن المميز بعقله وارادته. لا يخضع للشهوة، ولا يتصرف بشكل غرائزي كالحيوان بل يقوم بجميع افعاله بشكل مسؤول اي بقرار حرّ وواعٍ، أي انه سيد على ذاته؛ تعبِّر عن ذلك الآية في تك 2/25: " وكانا كلاهما عريانين، الانسان وامرأته، وهما لا يخجلان". تزعزع الخطيئة التي هذا الاتزان الداخلي. ان حرية الزوجين ومسؤوليتهما ومحبتهما لبعضهما البعض تحملهما على اختيار الوقت المناسب للاثنين معاً من أجل التعبير عن حبهما بهبة الأجساد.
- العلاقة الجنسية في الزواج تعبّر عن عطاء كلي ومتبادل. انها هبة الجسد التي تدل على هبة الذات الكاملة للآخر بالفكر والجسد والقلب والعاطفة والارادة والوقت. والعلاقة الجنسية الأولى، من الناحية القانونية، تكمّل الزواج المقرر وتجعله غير قابل للانحلال الا بموت أحد الفريقين. وهي أيضاً تحقِّقُ الاتحاد الزوجي، وتتضمَّنُ مفاعيل أسرارية لأنها تساهم في جعل الزواج على صورة اتحاد المسيح يسوع بالكنيسة والذي هو اتحاد دائم لا ينفصم.
ان كلمة "نعم" التي تقال في رتبة الاكليل تعني أن كل فريق يقول للآخر: "أعطيك كل ذاتي وكل حياتي بملء رضاي". تتحقق هذه " النعم " في العلاقة الجنسية التي هي هبة الذات الكاملة والمتبادلة.
- العلاقة الجنسية في الزواج هي شركة روحية مع الآخر. انها تعبِّّرُ عن هذه الشركة وتُنمِّيها لِما لها من بعد علائقي وتواصلي. هي تتخطى الاتحاد الجسدي لتبلغ الى اتحاد القلوب والأرواح. وهي تُنمِّي الحب لهذا الشخص بالذات التي تُقام معه العلاقة لأنها لا تُقام مع جسد الآخر فحسب بل مع شخص الآخر الذي هو فريد بين البشر.
ويقتضي ذلك الاعتراف بقيمة الآخر وبخصوصيته وفرادته، اي بأنه آخر متميز عن غيره، له أحاسيسه وحاجاته وتركيبته البيولوجية، وبالتالي يجب الاقتراب منه، من جسده، باحترام وحنان.
غير ان الانانية قد تعترض العلاقة الجنسية وتشوهها وتجعلها من اجل اشباع الشهوة فقط. وهذا يفرغ الجسد من بعده العلائفي ويجرد العلاقة الجنسية من هدفها الا وهو تعميق الوحدة الروحية، ويجعل الآخر شيئاً يُستعمل ويُستغل ويُستخدم لارضاء اللذة الذاتية، بدون مبالاة لا بحياته ولا بمشكلاته. وهنا تنعدم المسيرة من "الأنا " الى " النحن " ويبقى فقط مركزان " للأنا " لا جامع بينهما.
ينتج عن ذلك تصرف عدواني ونزعة الى امتلاك الاخر واستخدامه استخداماً آلياَ بيولوجياً غرضياً لتبادل مسلك جنسي خارجي بدون اية علاقة روحية. خطر الانانية هذا يهدّم الزواج.
لقد قلنا ان اللذة الجنسية الذاتية تصبح الهدف الاساسي في العلاقة الجنسية الانانية، لكنها في العلاقة الجنسية السليمة تتمتع هذه اللذة  بقيمة روحية انسانية يجدر بنا التوقف حول معناها.


*6.    معنى اللذة في العلاقة الجنسية*

اعتبر الكثير من اللاهوتيين في العصور الوسطى ان اللذة في العلاقة الزوجية هي نتيجة الخطيئة. خالفهم في ذلك، في القرنين الثاني عشر والثالث عشر،Pierre Abelard  وAlbert le grand . فقد اعتبر الاول ان البحث عن اللذة في الزواج هو أمر طبيعي، واعتبرها الثاني انها تعبّر عن الفرح الروحي لحضور الشريك الآخر وقربه.
تطور الموقف السلبي من اللذة الجنسية ومعناها في الزواج في المراحل اللاحقة. نذكر في هذا المجال ما قاله البابا بيوس الثاني عشر في حديث ملفت له، في 29 تشرين الاول 1956، ومفاده ان الخالق نفسه هو الذي رتّب ان يشعر الازواج في وظيفة التوالد بلذَّة ورضى جسدي وروحي.  لذلك، لا يرتكب الازواج اي شرّ اذا بحثوا عن اللذة وفرحوا بها. انهم يقبلون ما أقامه الخالق لهم. ولكن عليهم ان يحافظوا على الاعتدال (انظر تعليم الكنيسة الكاثوليكية رقم 2362). ونقرأ ايضاً في "فرح ورجاء" رقم 49 فقرة 2: "وبالتالي ان الاعمال التي تحقق اتحاد المتزوجين اتحاداً حميماً وعفيفاً، هي اعمال كريمة لا عيب فيها".
اللذة الجنسية هي اذاً من صنع الخالق و لا عيب فيها في الاتحاد الزوجي، وهي تعبّر عن الفرح الروحي لحضور الآخر وعن فرح العطاء المتبادل بين الزوجين. ولكن يجب التنبه الى الخطر المذكور آنفاً وهو ان تصبح اللذة الهدف الوحيد في العلاقة الجنسية لدرجة تسخير الآخر بطريقة أنانية وبأي ثمن كان من اجل اشباعها. ان المحافظة على العفة الزوجية تساعد الزوجين على تفادي هذا الخطر وعلى عيش العلاقة الجنسية بمعانيها السامية.

*7.    العفة الزوجية*

تعني العفة الزوجية الامانة بين الزوجين، والعطاء الكلي والنهائي والمتبادل، وهو عطاء بالفكر والقلب والروح والارادة والجسد بدون حدود في الزمن. لذلك، تفترض هذه العفة تتميم العلاقة الجنسية في الزواج بحسب قصد الله وبطريقة انسانية تهدف الى التعبير عن الحب والمساهمة في نموّه بعيداً عن الانانية مع بقائها منفتحة على عطية الحياة.

*8.    الانجاب*

ربط الله في نظام الخلق بين الاتحاد الزوجي والانجاب، فلا يحق لأحد التلاعب بهذا الرباط كما يشاء. ان فصل الاتحاد الزوجي عن الانجاب، عمداً، هو رفض للانفتاح على الحياة وهو يؤدي الى تقوقع الزوجين على ذاتهما.
الحديث عن الانجاب يقودنا ايضاًً الى التشديد على احترام حياة كل كائن بشري منذ اللحظة الاولى من تكوينه في حشا والدته. فيجب اعتباره منذ هذه اللحظة كائناً بشرياً على صورة الله ومثاله. يدعوه الله بلا تراجع الى مشاركته في الحياة الابدية. بكلام آخر تظلّ هذه الدعوة الى الحياة الابدية قائمة حتى ولو قُتل قبل ولادته.
والانجاب مرتبط بالتربية التي هي مساعدة الشخص البشري في نموّه الجسدي والنفسي والروحي حتى يكوّن شخصيته الفريدة والخاصة به.

*الخاتمة*

نأمل ان يكون هذا الموضوع قد ساهم في تعميق مفهوم الاتحاد الزوجي بما له من علاقة بالحب والعطاء الكلي والشركة الروحية مع الآخر وانفتاح على الحياة. ان وعي هذه الابعاد يقود الى عيش افضل لشركة الحب والحياة في الزواج المقدس.



المصدر : نفس المصدر السابق


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

 الكنيسة ووسائل منع الحمل *الكنيسة ووسائل منع الحمل*
*الأب أنطوان طربيه*
*دكتور في اللاهوت الأدبي*​*مقدمة*

لا بُدَّ اليوم من الإشارة إلى نمو متزايد في المجتمعات على تنوعها، وخصوصاً في مجتمعنا المسيحي واللبناني، لعقلية "ضدّ الإنجاب" ،تظهر من خلال الإنتشار الواسع لوسائل منع الحمل واستعمالها في كثير من الأحيان دون تردّد أو تعب ضمير. أمّا الأسباب فهي كثيرة وأهمّها:

•    الأوضاع الإجتماعية والإقتصادية المتردّية.
•    عدم الإستقرار الإجتماعي والوطني.
•    القلق الذي يعيشه آباء وأمّهات اليوم على مستقبل أولادهم.
•    التراجع الملحوظ في الحياة الروحية والإلتزامات الإيمانية.
•    عدم الإطّلاع الكافي على تعليم الكنيسة والتعمّق بفهمه.

كلّ هذا يؤدي إلى عدم الإكثار من الولادات وإلى تطبيق ما يُسمّى بال “family planning” أي (تنظيم الأُسرة)، وهذا يعني إنجابُ عددٍ محدود من الأولاد (1 أو 2) واللجوء بالتالي إلى وسائل منع الحمل أو إلى التعقيم ( sterilization كحلّ لوقف كل حَمل غير مرغوب فيه قد يُشكّل عبئاً جديداً على حياة الأسرة.
إنطلاقَةُ هذا الموضوع كانت في مرحلة ما بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية، إذ ظهر تيار قوي خصوصاً في المجتمعات الغربية من أجل تحديد الولادات، واعتماد وسائل منع الحمل كطريقة لتحقيق ذلك. ورغم أنّ الحكم الأخلاقي على وسائل منع الحمل هو واضح، لأن الكنيسة أعطت موقفاً صريحاً منها في تعاليمها، نلاحظ أنّ هناك اختلاف في الرأي وتباعدٌ ليس فقط بين ما تقولهُ الكنيسة وما يعيشه المؤمنون، ولكن أيضاً بين المعطيات الكنسيّة والرعائيّة وبعض الكتابات اللاهوتية. ويبقى هذا الموضوع من أصعب المسائل التي يعالجها اللاهوت الأدبي خصوصاً على الصعيد الرعائي.

*1- ماهية منع الحمل وبعض المعطيات التاريخية:*

ماهية منع الحمل :المقصود بوسائل منع الحمل كلُّّ فعلٍ بشري، تُستعمل فيه وسيلة غير طبيعية، بهدف حرمان الجُماع الجنسي من قدراته الطبيعية على الإنجاب.
لذلك فإنّ استعمال أيةِ وسيلة من وسائل منع الحمل، لا يهدف إلى إيقاف الفعل الجنسي وإنما فقط إلى إيقاف نتائجه، أي إمكانية الحمل عند المرأة.
أمّا أسباب استعمال وسائل منع الحمل، فهي:

•    تنظيم الأسرة وتحديد عدد الأولاد.
•    العلاقات الجنسية خارج الزواج – قبل الزواج.
•    إطار علاجي.    


*ب)أنواع وسائل منع الحمل ، هي:*

*- حبوب منع الحمل:*

هي الوسيلة الأكثر شيوعاً في عصرنا الحالي. صُنِّعَت عام 1955 في الولايات المتّحدة الأميريكية، وهي تعتمد على الهرمونات الأنثوية. وتختلف طريقة عملها بحسب تركيبتها الكيماوية:

- فهي بغالبيتها تمنع عملية الإباضة من المبيض، أو نزول البويضة الناضجة القابلة للتلقيح.
- تجعل الإفرازات المهبلية أسمك، وتُعيق عملية دخول الحُوينات المَنَوية داخل المرأة.
- تُسبّب ضعفاً في جدار بيت الرحم، تجعله غير قابل لاستقبال الجنين.

-محاذير حبوب منع الحمل: 
يُمنع استعمالها في بعض الحالات مثل: داء السكري، القصور الكبدي والصفيرة، حالات إرتفاع ضغط الدّم، داء الدوالي، مشاكل إنسداد الشرايين، حالات السرطان وبالتأكيد حالات الحمل. 

ويُنصح بعدم إستعمال هذه الوسائل أيضاً:

-    بعد بلوغ المرأة سن الأربعين،
-    وفي حال التدخين وزيادة الوزن، 
-    الإضطرابات النفسية والعصبية بالإضافة إلى حالات الإستعداد الوراثي لسرطان الثدي.

الفحوصات الطبية الواجب إجراؤها عند تناول هذه الحبوب هي:

-    فحص سريري كل ستة أشهر على الأقلّ مع فحص دمّ وضغط.
-    فحص القزازة كل سنة.
-    فحص الصدر أو النهدين لتجنّب حدوث أي تدرّن.


*-حبوب منع الحمل السريعة:*

تؤخذ هذه الحبوب خلال 24 إلى 48 ساعة بعد الجُماع وهي تحتوي على نسبة عالية من الهرمونات، تُعطى بشكل حبّتين في الصباح وحبّتين في المساء ليوم واحد فقط وهي تمنع تثبيت الجنين المرتقب على جدار بيت الرحم. وتُعتبر هذه الطريقة إجهاضية.
- حقن الهرمونات الطويلة المفعول: تعتمد على حقن مادة البروجسترون بالعضل مانعةً بذلك الإباضة مدّة ثلاثة أشهر. أمّا المفاعيل العكسية لهذه الطريقة فهي:
- خسارة الدّم المتكرّرة.
- فقدان الميعاد الحقيقي.
- اللاصقات الهرمونية:
- المضخّات المزروعة تحت الجلد: تعتمد هذه الطريقة على زرع مضخّة تحت الجلد في الذراع، وتحتوي على كميّة من البروجسترون تكفي لمنع الإباضة لمدة خمس سنوات.
- التحاميل المانعة للحمل: وهي تتكوّن من مواد تقتل الحُوينات المنوية بعد دخولها جسم المرأة. تُستعمل من 10 إلى ساعة قبل الجماع.
- المراهم المضادة للحوينات المنوية:
- الإسفنجة المضادة للحوينات المنوية: توضع إمّا قبل الجُماع مباشرةً أو قبل ساعات منه. مفعولها يدوم 24 ساعة، ولا تُزال قبل 6 ساعات من بعد الجُماع.


*- الطُرُق الميكانيكية:*

أ) الواقي الذكري: مصنوع من مادة اللاتكس. يوضع أثناء الفعل الجنسي، يُخَزِّن الحيوانات المَنَوية ويمنعها من الدخول إلى الرحَم .
ب) الواقي الأنثوي: يوضع قبل العلاقة الجنسية بساعة على الأقلّ، يحتوي على مرهم مضاد للحوينات المنوية ويُستَبقى مدّة 8 ساعات على الأقلّ بعد العلاقة.
ج) اللولب sterilet : جسم نُحاسي بشكل T   يوضَع في الرَحم ويمنع البيضة المُلَقّحة من أن تَثبُت على جِدار بيت الرَحم. وتُعتبَر هذه الوسيلة إجهاضيّة.
د) واقي عنق بيت الرحم: حاجز واقٍ لعنق بيت الرحم، يوضع قبل العلاقة الجنسية مع مرهم مضاد للحوينات المنوية داخل عنق بيت الرحم. ويُستبقى لبضع ساعات بعد الجُماع.


*الطرُق الجراحية:*

أ) عملية ربط الأنابيب عند المرأة:
تمنع وصول البويضة من المبيض إلى بيت الرحم. وهذه الطريقة تُحدِثُ عقماً دائماً.
ت‌) عملية إخصاء الرجُل:
عن طريق ربط الأنبوب الذي تخرج منه الحوينات المنوية. وهذه الطريقة تُحدثُ عقماً دائماً عند الرجُل.


*2- الكنيسة ووسائل مَنع الحَمل:*

نظراً للمُعطيات الجديدة الهادفة إلى فَصل الفعل الجنسي عن الإنجاب، كان لا بُدَّ للكنيسة من ممارسة سُلطتها التعليمية لتوجيه المؤمنين. فمنذ عام 1950، وخصوصاً مع نداء البابا بيوس الثاني عشر، شَدّدَ تعليم الكنيسة على تنظيم الولادات بالطُرُق الطبيعية وشرعية الجُماع الزوجي في الفترات غير الخصبة دون اللجوء إلى أيّة وسيلةٍ مانعةٍ للحَمل. وتعليم الكنيسة في هذا الشأن تختصرُه رسالة البابا بولس السادس (الحياة البشرية24\7\1968).هذه الرسالة تؤكّدُ على موقف الكنيسة الأخلاقي والدائم في الحكم على وسائل مَنع الحَمل، لِذا سنتوقّف على ما وَرَدَ في هذه الرسالة مُشّدّدين على:
•    محور تعليم الكنيسة: إنسان من أجل الحياة.
•    مسؤولية نقل الحياة.
•    توضيحات لموقف الكنيسة من وسائل مَنع الحمل.


*أ) محور تعليم الكنيسة، إنسان من أجل الحياة:*
في رسالة البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني"إنجيل الحياة" العدد 42. نقرأ: إنّ حماية الحياة وترقيتها، واحترامها ومحبّتها، مُهمّةٌ أوكَلها الله إلى كُلِّ إنسان؛ وقد دعاهُ، هو صورتُه الحيّة، لى مُشاركتِهِ السيادَةَ على العالم:" وباركهم الله وقال لهم:"انموا واكثروا واملأوا الأرض وأخضعوها""(تك1\28).

وفي العدد 43 من الرسالة نفسها نقرأ: إنّ مُشاركة الإنسان في سلطة الله تتجلّى هنا في المسؤولية المميزة الموكولَه إليه تجاه البشرية في معناها الخصوصي. هذه المسؤولية تأخُذُ أهميّةً كبرى في الإنجاب، عندما يَهَبُ الرجل والمرأة، من خلال اللقاء الجنسي في إطار الزواج، حياةً جديدة.

والمجمع الفاتيكاني الثاني، يؤكّدُ على الإرادة الإلهية في الخلقِ وفي التكاثر لكي يشترك الإنسان اشتراكاً خاصّاً في عمل الله الخالق (الكنيسة في عالم اليوم، عدد50).
ويُحَدّد المجمع الغاية من اشتراك الرجل والمرأة الخاص في عمل الله الخلاّق على أنّها إنجاب البنين. هذا العمل هو شأنٌ إنسانيٌّ حميم، وعملٌ دينيٌّ رفيع يُلزِمُ الزوجين، لأنّهما"جسداً واحداً" يتمُّ فيه حضور الله نفسِه.

ولا بُدَّ من الإشارة في هذا السياق إلى ما وَرَدَ في رسالة البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني إلى الأُسرَة عدد4، حيث يُشدّد على أنّه عندما يولَدُ إنسانٌ جديدٌ من قِرانِ اثنين في الزواج، فهو يحمِلُ معه إلى العالم صورةً وشَبَهاً بالله نفسه:"...وإنَّ الزوجين بصفتهما والدين، يُعاونان الله الخالِقَ في تكوين كائنٍ بشَري جديد وإنجابه، وهذا يعني فقط القوانين البيولوجية، وإنّما يؤكّدُ خصوصاً على أنّ الله نفسَه حاضرٌ في الأُبُوّة والأمومة البشريتين.
وخلاصة القول في هذا الموضوع، ما يؤكّده الإنجيلي يوحنا حين يقول على لِسان الربّ يسوع:" جئتُ لتكون لهم الحياة، ولتكون لهم أَوفَر".


*ب) مسؤولية نَقل الحياة:*

إنّ مسؤولية نَقل الحياة عَهَد بها الربّ الخالق إلى الرجُل والمرأة:" انميا واكثُرا واملأا الأرض"(تك1\28). فهما ليسا بسيّدين بل هما مؤتمنان على أمرٍ مُهِمٍّ جدّاً ومقدَّس ألا وهو "نقل الحياة".

هذه المسؤولية هي من مقَوِّمات الحياة الزوجية ومن أُولى أهدافها، ولكّ هذا الموضوع يُطرَحُ اليوم من جانبٍ آخر، متناولاً قضيّةَ تنظيم الولادات.
يقول الدستور الرعوي" فرَح ورجاء":" وفي ما يختصّ بتنظيم النَسل، لا يُسمَح لِأبناء الكنيسة الأوفياء لهذه المبادىء الأخلاقية، أن يسلكوا طُرُقاً تتنَكَّرُ لها سُلطة الكنيسة التعليمية في شرحِها للشريعة الإلهية"(عدد51).

أمّا البراهين التي يقدّمها مُحَبِّذوا وسائل مَنع الحَمل، فهي أنَّ الإنسان المُعاصِر يجب ألاّ يكون تحت سيطرة رولات الإنجاب (Roulette procreative) التي تؤدّي إلى ولادة طفلِ غير مرغوبِ به، وإنّما المطلوب هو أن يكون الإنجابُ مسألةَ تفاهُمٍ بين العقل والإرادة، أكثر من أن يكون تحت سيطرة الروتين البيولوجي لجسم الإنسان.
وهنا السؤال ، لِماذا لا يقوم الإنسان باستعمال الطُرُق الطبيعية (Methode Billings) في علاقته الزوجية، للإنجاب أو لعدم الإنجاب، فيحترم النظام الذي وضعه الله؟

*ج) توضيحات لموقف الكنيسة من وسائل مَنع الحمل:
*
تُقِرُّ الكنيسة بشرعيّة استخدامِ وسائل مَنع الحمل، عندما يُقصد منها العِلاج والشِفاء. لِأنَّ مَنع الحمل هُنا ، غير متوخّى غايةً ووسيلةً(بولس السادس، الحياة البشرية، عدد15).

وتؤكّد الكنيسة على شرعية اللجوء ، في ممارسة الفعل الزوجي، إلى الفترات غير الخصبة، والذي يُعتبر مختلفاً تماماً عن اللجوء إلى التحَكُّم عن طريق الوسائل غير الطبيعية في عملية الإنجاب.

إنّ الكنيسة التي لا توافق المؤمن على استعمال وسائل مَنع الحَمل في مختلف الحالات الأُخرى، أي عندما يكون دورُها وقائياً وليس علاجيّاً، تُوضِحُ موقفها من خلال الأمور التالية:

1.    إنّ مبدأ الشمولية الأخلاقي الذي تعتمدُه الكنيسة لا يرتَضي أن تكون غايَةُ الإنجاب في الزواج تتعلّقُ بأفعال خاصّة ومُحدَّدة، إنّما في النظرة الإجمالية للحياة الزوجية.
2.    إنّ النظرة الكاملة والشاملة للإنسان المؤمن ولدعوته تَرى أنّ الحياة ليست فقط أرضيّة وطبيعيّة، ولكنّها عطيّةٌ تَفوقُ الطبيع’ لِأنّها أزلية.
3.    إنّ مفهوم الحُبّ الزوجي يتوضّحُ من خلال أمرينِ أساسيَين:

•  طبيعة الحُبّ الزوجي الحقيقية التي لا تُفهَم إلاّ على أنوار محبّة الله، وهكذا يبقى الحُبّ الإلهي نُقطة المرجع والمِحوَر لِمعرفة ماهية الحُبّ البشري وكيف يجب أن يُعاش(1يو4\8).
•   الأمر الثاني يشرح صِفات هذا الحُبّ ، فهو:
_ حُبّ إنساني كامل، أي حُبّ يعتمد على الإحساس والروحانية، فالجسد له دوره المُهمّ والأساسي، ولكن لا يأخُذ الدور الكامل، لِأنَّ للحُب بُعدٌ روحيّ وأساسي أيضاً.
-    حُب مسؤول يُلزِمَ الشخصين بشكلٍ كامل. وهنا نفهم كيف يتقاسم الزوجان كُلَّ شيء وذلك من دون حساباتٍ أنانية، إنّما يسعى كُلُّ واحدٍ في الحُب إلى إعطاء ذاته بطريقة أفضل، إلى الآخر.
-    الحُب المُخلِص بطابعه الحَصري حتى الموت، فالأمانة الزوجية، رغم الصعوبات، تبق ممكنة لِنّها نَبع السعادة الزوجية.
-    حُبٌّ شُمولي، لا يُستهلَك وينتهي كُلُّه في الجُماع الزوجي، إنّما يبقى مؤهَلاً للإستمرار عن طريق حَثِّهِ لحياةٍ جديدة.

*3- الأُبوّة والأُمومة المسؤولَة:
*
إنَّ رسالة البابا بولس السادس" الحياة البشرية" تشرحُ معنى الأبوّة والأمومة المسؤولة:

أ‌)    ففي ما يتعلّق بالوظيفة البيولوجية للأعضاء التناسلية والتي هي في أساس الفعل الجنسي، إنّ الأُبوَّة والأُمومة المسؤولة، تعني الإحترام والمحافظة على دورِ هذه الوظيفة البيولوجية وعلى الهدَف من وجودِها.

ب‌)    وفي ما يتعلّقُ بميول الغريزة والشهوات، فإنَّ الأُبوّة والأُمومة المسؤولة تعني سيطرة ضرورية على كُلِّ هذه الميول.

ت‌)    إنّ الأبوّة والأمومة المسؤولة، في الظروف الجسدية أو الإقتصادية أو النفسية أو الإجتماعية والتي لها انعكاساتُها على حياة الفرد، تعني أنّ الإنسان يُمكنه أن يأخُذ قراره بإنشاء عائلة كبيرة، أو قراراً مُعاكساً، عندما لا تَسمَح الظروف، بأن يتحاشى مؤقَّتاً أو بشكلٍ دائمٍ كُلَّ إنجابٍ جديد، مُحترماً بذلك الشريعة الأخلاقية.

ث‌)    ولكنّ المعنى الأهَمّ للأُبوّة والأُمومة المسؤولة على المستوى الأخلاقي، يرتبط بما تعنيه كلمة "مسؤولية" ومسؤولية الإنسان مُثَلَّثَةُ المحاوِر:
-    مسؤولية تجاه الله.
-    مسؤولية تجاه الذات.
-    مسؤولية تجاه القريب والعائلة والمُجتمع.
لذلك، وفي كلّ مَرّة يأخُذ فيها الزوجان قراراً، فيجب ألاّ يكون اعتباطيّاً، بل يجب أن يشعُرا بأنّهما مسؤولان عن تحقيق إرادة الله الخلاّقة بشكلٍ خاصّ، والمُعلَن عنها في الزواج.

*4- الأبعاد الرعوية لهذا التعليم:
*
إنّ الأبعاد الرعوية لتعليم الكنيسة، ترتكز بشكلٍ أساسي على ما وَرَدَ في رسالة البابا بولس السادس" الحياة البشرية". ففي الخلاصة الرعائية التي تتعلّق بموضوع وسائل مَنع الحَمل، نقرأ:" يجب على المؤمن احترام الطبيعة وغاية الجُماع الزوجي، فكُلُّ فعلٍ زوجي يجب أن يبقى مفتوحاً على الحياة أو للحياة، أي لِإمكانية نَقل الحياة والإنجاب"(عدد19).

هذا التعليم يرتَكِزُ على حقيقة الحُبّ الزوجي في الجُماع، ففيه يظهر البُعدَين الأساسيَين للعلاقة بين الرجُل والمرأة، وهُما البعد الإتّحادي والبُعد الإنجابي. والفصلُ بين هذين البُعدين باعتماد وسائل منع الحَمل يتعارضُ مع طبيعة الرجُل والمرأة وبالتالي مع تصميم الله.
وهنا يُمكننا أن نلفت النظر في هذا الإطار إلى ما تُعَلّمُه الكنيسة حول الجُماع الزوجي، وفيه تؤكّدُ على الإرتباط غير المُنفصِم، الذي أراده الله بين الرجُل والمرأة، والإنسان لا يُمكنه المبادرة إلى فَكِّه:" فما جمعه الله لا يُفَرِّقُه الإنسان". 

وتُضيف الرسالة توضيحاتٍ حول شجبها لاستعمال وسائل منع الحمل، فتقول في العدد 13:"
-    كُلّ فعل زوجي يُفرَض على أحد الزوجين، بدون النظر إلى ظروفه وإلى رغباته ليس بالفعل حُبّاً ويخرج عن النظام الأخلاقي للعلاقات بين الزوجين.
-    وكلّ فعلٍ زوجي ناجم عن حُبّ متبادل بين الزوجين، من دون أن تكون له إمكانية نقل الحياة...يعتبر ضدّ التصميم الإلهي وضدّ إرادة مُعطي الحياة الإنسانية وخالقها.
-    ولكنّ كلّ فعلٍ زوجي يستفيد من عطية الحُبّ بين الأزواج، محترماً شريعة الإنجاب الطبيعة، يُساعِدُ الأزواج على معرفة دورهم فيعترفوا بأنّهم مُكَلّفين بنقل الحياة ولَيسوا بأسياد الحياة الإنسانية. وتنتهي "الحياة البشرية" في العدد 14 إلى شجب الطرق اللاشرعية من الناحية الأخلاقية لتنظيم الولادات فتقول:" إضافَةً إلى عدَم شرعية استعمال وسائل مَنع الحَمَل، يتّضِح عدم شرعية كلّ عمَل، وسيلةً كانت أم غايةً، يقوم بها أحد الزوجين قُبَيل الفعل الزوجي، أو عندَ إتمامه، أو فيما بعد، من أجل قَطعِ الطريق على الحَمل والإنجاب".
وإذا كان البعضُ يعتبرون أنّهم وُضِعوا أمام شَرّين فاختاروا الشَرَّ الأهوَن مع وسائل منع الحَمل، فإنَّ المبدأ الأخلاقي في هذا الصدد يقول:"لا يمكن القبول بشَرٍّ أخَفّ، لأنَّه يبقى عمَلاً غير شرعي، وحتى لأسباب صوابيّة جدّأً، لأنه لا يمكن أن يخرج من الشرّ خير"(روما3\8).

*خلاصة: *

لا بُدَّ من اعتبار صعوبة هذا التعليم على الصعيد العَمَلي ولكِنَّ غايةَ هذا التعليم تعني:

-    دعم الأمانة الزوجة.
-    الإبتعاد عن الأفعال اللاأخلاقية (الخلاعية...) التي تحدُث بين الرجُل والمرأة أو بين الفتيان والأحداث خلال الأفعال الجنسية، خصوصاً مع سهولة الحصول على وسائل مَنع الحَمل.
-    عَمَل رعائي يُعطي أهميّة كبيرة للتوعية وللتربية الجنسية وخصوصاً للشبيبة.
-    لا بُدَّ من لفت النظر إلى أنه مع وسائل مَنع الحمل، قد تفقد المرأة شيئاً من كرامتها وتتحوّل إلى سِلعَة وموضوع لَذّة للرَجُل، والعكس صحيح.

وفي النهاية، إنّ هذا التعليم وكلّ تعليم صادر عن الكنيسة، لا يُمكن تطبيقه والإلتزام به إلاّ بدَعمٍ من النعمة الإلهية التي تُساعِدُ المسيحي على التعَمُّق بإيمانِهِ والشهادة له رُغم كلّ الصعوبات؛ ولَعلَّ هذا التعليم يُساهمُ بتوجيه إنسان اليوم، إلى المعاني السامية والحقيقيّة للحياة البشرية دون الوقوف مطَوَّلاً أمام مُعطياتِها المادية والدنيوية بل ينطلق إلى إنعاش الحياة الروحية والقيم الأخلاقية في حياته الشخصية والعائلية والإجتماعية.
-    ولِنَكُن أقوياء ضدّ الشرّ.
-    رحومين تجاه الخطأ.
وذلك من أجل المساهمة في بناء حضارة المحبّة التي لا تنمو إلاّ في إطار عملٍ إنساني يهدِفُ إلى بناء مجتمعاتٍ تحترم الحياة وتُقدّسها.



​


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

:smi411:


المصدر :http://www.cpmjbeil.org/home/index....08-11-07&catid=3:2009-10-20-03-48-00&Itemid=2


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

الزواج المسيحي ومفاعيله القانونية *الزواج المسيحي ومفاعيله القانونية
*
*المطران بشارة الراعي
*​*مقدمة: *

الزواج المسيحي، من حيث هو عقد وسرّ وعهد، يُنتِجُ المفاعيل القانونية التالية:
1.    من العقد ينشأ  وثاق زوجي دائم وإستئثاري.
2.    ومن السرّ تنبثق  نعمة إلهية  تُكرّس الزوجين وتعضدهما في عيش واجبات حالتهما الجديدة.
3.     ومن العهد تُولَدُ شركة حُبّ وحياة، تهدف إلى خيرهما وإنجاب البنين وتربيتهم وتتساوى بينهما الحقوق والواجبات (ق776-777).

*1- الوثاق الزوجي:
*
ينشأ من عقد الزواج "وثاق"  بين الزوجين يتّصف بميزتين جوهريّتين:  الديمومة (اللاإنفصام) والإستئثارية (الوحدة) اللتين تكتسبان رسوخاً أكبر بفضل السرّ المقدّس (ق776-بند3).

أ) الديمومة  تعني أنّ الوثاق الزوجي غير قابل للإنفصام، إذا اكتمل الزواج بالمجامعة، وإذا كان العقد الزواجي صحيحاً أي عندما  لا يكون ثَمَّةَ مانعٍ مُبطِل يحولُ دون انعقادِهِ (ق800-812)، ولم تُعَطِّل الرِضى الزوجي أيّة شائبة (ق818-826)، ولم يَنَل صيغة عقد الزواج القانونية أيّ نقص (ق828). وهكذا لا تستطيع حلّ الزواج أيّةُ سُلطةٍ بشرية ولا أيّ سبب من الأسباب ما عدا الموت (ق853). إنّها ديمومة مُطلَقَة.
يُستَثنى من هذه القاعدة ثلاثة حالات: الزواج المُقَرَّر غير المُكتمل(ق862)، (في حال تمَّ الزواج بحسب الصيغة الكنسية وتَعَذَّر إتمام المُجامعة الزوجية)، الإنعام البولسي (ق854-858)، (يُحَلّ الزواج بين فريقين غير مُعَمَّدَين لِصالح إيمان الفريق الذي تَعَمّد)، والإنعام البُطرُسي(ق859-860)، (يستطيع الفريق الذي تعَمَّد أن يختار له زوجَةً من بين عِدّة زوجات كان اقترن بهنَّ قبل اعتماده، والبقاء معها طوال حياته).

ب) الإستئثارية تعني إنّ الوثاق الزوجي يقوم بين رَجُلٍ واحدٍ وامرأةٍ واحدة (الوحدة)، فلا تَعَدُّد زوجات ولا تَعَدُّد أزواج ؛ وإنَّ الحُبَّ المتبادَل مُقتَصِر على الزوجين ولا شريك ثالث لهما (الأمانة).


*2-النعمة الإلهية:
*
يُوهَب الزوجان، بقوّة سرّ الزواج، نعمةً خاصّة تُقدّسهما وتعضُد مقاصِدَهُما للقيام بواجبات حالتهما الزوجية، وتُنَقّي حُبَّهُما، وتُمَكّنهما من تكريس الذات المُتبادَل الواحد لِإسعاد الآخَر. هذه النعمة هي حضور الروح القدس في حياة الزوجين تُصَوّرهما على مِثال إتّحاد المسيح بالكنيسة (أفسس5\23-33)، وتجعل الإثنينِ جسداً واحِداً(متى19\4-6). والنعمة تُعَزّي في الشِدّة، وتُنير في الضياع، وتُشَدِّدُ في الضعف، تُعَلِّم الحقيقة وتقود إليها.

*3- شَركَة حُبّ وحياة:
*
يقوم عهد الزواج على شَركة حُبٍّ وحياة بين الزوجين ، تدوم مَدى العمر ولا رجوع عنها. إنّها على مِثال الثالوث الأقدس، قائمة بين شخصين، هُما الزوجان، ثُمَّ تتعدّاهما إلى الأولاد:" خلقَ الله الإنسان على صورته ومثاله، ذكراً وأُنثى خلقهما وباركهما وقال:" انميا واكثُرا واملاءا الأرض""(تك1\27-28). وهي على صورة الكنيسة، الشركة أي اتّحاد الزوجين والأسرة مع الله عامودياً، واتّحادهم في ما بينهم أفُقيّاً. إنَّ رفضَ شركة الحبّ والحياة مدى العمر يُبطِل الزواج(ق824 بند2).

شَركة حُبّ،  هي تكريس الزوجين لعيش الحبّ الذي هو عطيّة من الله لهما، وترجمته في الأفعال والمواقف والمبادرات، وتجسيده من خلال شخصيّة كلٍّ منهما. وتُصبح بذلك الأسرة مدرسة الحبّ وما يتفرّع عنه من فضائل وصفات إنسانية: الصداقة، العطاء بدون مقابل، التضحية،احترام الآخر، قبول الآخر في قوّته وضعفه، الغفران والمصالحة؛ وبذلك يتمّ خير الزوجين والأولاد. وبالنسبة للأفعال الزوجية، يحقّ لكُلٍّ من الزوجين طلب الواجب الزوجي، وعلى الآخر أن يُلبّيه من باب العدالة.

*شركة الحياة تتناول مجالاتٍ متعدّدة هي:
*
أ‌)    قبول سلطان من الله لِنَقل الحياة البشرية، وتربيتها حِسّياً واجتماعياً وثقافيّاً وخُلُقيّاً. وبذلك يشترك الزوجان في الأبوّة والأمومة الإلهية، أي في سلطان الخلق. إنّها خدمة الحياة منذ اللحظة الأولى لتكوينها في حشى الأُمّ (لا إجهاض ولا تلاعب بالأجنّة ولا وسائل مَنع حَمل اصطناعية...) حتى آخر رَمَقٍ من الحياة (لا تَعَدٍّ عليها من أيّ نوع مادي أو معنوي، ولا موت رَحيم، ولا قتل، ولا إنتحار). والأسرة حامية إنجيل الحياة: بالنسبة للأولاد، يتمَتّع الأب بالسلطة الوالدية عليهم، التي هي إعالتهم وحفظهم  وتربيتهم وتأديبهم، والموافقة على اختيار حالة عيشهم، والإنتفاع منهم لمصلحة العائلة، وإدارة واستثمار أموالهم وأملاكهم والإنتفاع منها لمصلَحة الأُسرة، والنيابَة عنهم وتمثيلهم في العقود والمعاملات لَدى المحاكم، طالما هم قاصرون. ويختَصّ بالأُمّ حضانة الأولاد ومُدّتُها سنتان، وتُنقَلُ إليها السلطة الوالدية عند سقوط حقّ الأب فيها أو حرمانه منها، وكانت الأمّ أهلاً لها (قانون الأحوال الشخصية للطوائف الكاثوليكيّة؛ مادّة 119-138). والأولاد الراشدون مسؤولون عن إعالة والديهم عند عُسرِهِم وفقرِهِم. وإنّ أي رفض لِنقل الحياة البشرية وتربيتها (نفي الإنجاب) يُبطِلُ الزواج(ق824 بند2).

ب‌)    فيما الزوج هو رأس المرأة، الزوجة هي شريكته المتساوية معه في الحقوق والواجبات. عليه أن يحميها، ويحترمها، ويبذل نفسه في سبيلها، ويؤمّن لها أساليب العيش بكرامَة: المال والسكَن والكسوة والغذاء والطبابة. وهذا الواجب يمتدّ نحو الأولاد، وعليها أن تتفانى في خدمة الزوج والأسرة، وفي تأمين ما يلزَم من واجباتٍ عليها نحوه ونحو الأولاد في إدارة البيت. إنّهما يتكاملان ويتعاضدان، ويتشاوران، ويُقرّران، فلا تَفَرُّد ولا إهمال ولا استبداد ولا احتقار:" لا يَحسُنُ أن يكون الإنسان وحده، فَلأصنعَنَّ له عوناً يُناسِبُه"(تك2\18).

ت‌)    يُشارك الزوجان في المسكَن والمضجع والمائدة، وهذا مَظهر حسّي لِوِحدَة الحياة الزوجية. وتقوم مسؤولية مشتركَة في تأمين هذه الثلاثة، تَقَع في الأساس على عاتق الرَجُل، وفي عُسرِهِ على عاتق المرأة. ولا تُجبَرُ الزوجة على إسكان أحدٍ معها من أهلِ زوجها سِوَى أولادُه من غيرها. وليس لها أن تُسكِن معها في البيت الزوجي أحداً من أهلها من غير رِضاه سِوى ولدها الصغير. وفي كلّ حالٍ، تَجِبُ السكَن للزوجة على زوجها في دارٍ على حِدَتِهِ(قانون الأحوال الشخصية للطوائف الكاثوليكية، المادة158-159).

ث‌)    تُشاركُ الزوجة زوجها في حالته: في المنزل، في اتّباع مذهبه إذا شاءت، في عقد الزواج حسب طقسِه، في اتّخاذ شُهرَتِه، في قَيدِها على خانته في قيود الأحوال الشخصية، وفي مدفَنِه.

ج‌)    يَعود إلى الزوجين، كما إلى الأولاد، حَقّ التوارُث الذي يُنَظِّمُه قانون23 حزيران1959 الخاصّ بالمسيحيين وفيه ثلاثة أقسام: الإرث، ألوصيّة، وتحرير التَرِكات.

ح‌)    تكتسب الزوجة الأجنبيّة جنسية زوجها اللبناني بعد سنة من تسجيل الزواج في قيود الأحوال الشخصيّة (قانون11 كانون الثاني 1960)، بِشَرط أن يكون الزواجُ صحيحاً، حتى إذا أُعلِنَ بطلانُه بعد اكتسابها الجنسية، تفقدها.

خ‌)    يتساوى الزوجان في الحقوق والواجبات في ما يختصّ بحياتهما الزوجية المشتركة.
د‌)    يُعتَبَر الأولاد شرعيّين إذا حُبِلَ بهم أو وُلِدوا من زواج صحيح أو مَظنون (الزواج الذي يُفسَخ في ما بَعد بالبطلان). ويُقَدَّر شرعيين الأولاد المولودون بعد عقد الزواج ب 180 يوماً على الأقَلّ، أو خلال 300 يوماً من تاريخ انحلال الحياة الزوجية (قانون الأحوال الشخصية...مادة80). يُشَرَّع الأولاد غير الشرعيين بزواج والديهِم اللاحق، أو بمرسوم من الكرسي الرسولي. ويتساوى الأولاد المُشَرَّعون بالشرعيين في المفاعيل القانونية، ما لم يُقرِّر القانون غير ذلك صريحاً.

*خاتمة: 
*
إنَّ مفاعيل الزواج القانونية، التي رأينا، ناتجة على صعيد حياة الزوجين والأولاد، وعلى صعيد الكنيسة والدولة، وعلى صعيد المجتمع البشري. وتُنَظِّمها القوانين اللبنانية والمدنية ومجموعة قوانين الكنائس الشرقية وقوانين الأحوال الشخصية.
بالنسبة للمسيحيين، مفاعيل الزواج المدنية التي تخضَعُ للمحاكم الكنسية يُمكن أن تخضع للمحاكم المدنية، شرط المساواة مع الطوائف الإسلامية. وفي كلّ حال، ليست من الشرع الإلهي ويجب فصلها عن الزواج كمؤسّسة طبيعية وكَسِرٍّ مقدَّس.







المصدر :  http://www.cpmjbeil.org/home/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=38:2009-11-25-08-09-02&catid=3:2009-10-20-03-48-00&Itemid=2


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

للملف بقية 

فتابعوا 
لو حبيتم


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

كيف أتعامل مع طاقتي الجنسية؟  وكيف يمكنني توجيه الطاقة الجنسية في مجالات بنّاءة لحياتي؟​الإجابة:
إن الطاقة الجنسية أمرٌ مباركٌ أودعه الله إيانا لفائدتنا، *ولذلك فمن الخطأ أن نُعادي هذه الطاقة الحيوية بل ينبغي أن نعترف بها، ونصادقها ولا نعمل ضدها بل نعمل معها.*

 ** التوجيه الإيجابي للطاقة الجنسية:*
*1- قبول الجنس الذي ننتمي إليه:*
وهذا يعني أن يشعر الشاب *بسعادة الإنتماء إلى الرجولة*، بكل ما للرجولة من معاني القوة والشهامة، والتضحية والنجدة، وبكل ما للرجل من طموح في أن يكون الزوج المحب والأب الحنون..
بالنسبة للفتاة يعني قبول الجنس الذي تنتمي إليه، أن تشعر *بسعادة الإنتماء إلى الأنوثة*، بكل ما للأنوثة من معاني الرقة والجمال، والحنان والإهتمام بالآخرين، وبكل ما للشابة من طموح في أن تكون الزوجة التي تفخر بزوجها، وتسعد بيتها، وتبتهج بأطفالها..
إن هذا الأمر هامٌ جداً.. وبدون تكوين هذه الإتجاهات الطبيعية نحو الجنس الذي ننتمي إليه، لن يكون هناك إمكانية للتوجيه الإيجابي لطاقتنا الجنسية، لأننا -عندئذ- لن نشعر بقيمة هذه الطاقة بعد أن فقدنا رؤية التقدير الطبيعية للرجولة والأنوثة.  وهذا كثيراً ما يحدث نتيجة التشبع ببعض الأفكار الإجتماعية والدينية السلبية التي تنال من الرجولة والانوثة، وتحاول أن تطفئ بريقهما.
 *

*​*2- قبول الجنس الآخر:*
سوف نجد -بطبيعة الحال- أن قبولنا للجنس الآخر لا يمكن أن يتحقق إلا إذ كنا قد قبلنا أولاً الجنس الذي ننتمي إليه..  *فالرجل لا يعرف معنى وجود المرأة بالنسبة له إن لم يعرف أولاً معنى رجولته، والمرأة لا تكتشف قيمة الرجل إلا من خلال إكتشافها المعنى الحقيقي لأنوثتها.*
والواقع العملي يعملنا أنه بدون التواجد المشترك للجنسين معاً، والتعامل الواعي المتعقل بينهما، يصعب جداً فهم الجنس الآخر، وتكوين رؤية واضحة وسليمة عنه..  لذلك نجد في المجتمعات التي لا يُسمَح فيها بالتعامل الطبيعي بين الجنسين، أن الفتاة تصبح بالنسبة للشاب لغزاً محيراً، ويصبح الشاب بالنسبة للفتاة مخلوقاً غامضاً..  *ومن هنا ينشأ الصراع الدائم بين الرغبة في إكتشاف الجنس الآخر، والخوف من المجتمع الذي يمنع ذلك*..  وهكذا تتولَّد الضغوط الجنسية..
وحينما يتدخل الخيال (أحلام اليقظة) ليخفف من حدة الصراع، فإذ به يجعل رؤيتنا للجنس الآخر بعيدة عن الواقع، وحينما نعود إلى أرض الواقع نجد الصراع على أشده، ونجد الضغوط الجنسية تزداد حدة.  ومن هنا يبحث بعض الشباب عن مخرج لتخفيف حدة تلك الضغوط بممارسة اللذة الإنفرادية.
ومن المفيد –إذن- أن يتواجد الشباب من الجنسين معاً في حضن الكنيسة، وتحت إشراف واع من الآباء الكهنة والخدام، وبتوعية مستمرة للطرفين..  ويمكن أن يتحقق ذلك من خلال *الندوات المشتركة، والأيام الروحية، والرحلات العائلية.*
أخيراً نقول أن من علامات *القبول السليم للجنس الآخر*، أن ينظر كل من الشاب والفتاة للآخر كشخص له قيمته وكيانه الإنساني المتميز لا كجسد للإمتلاك والإستمتاع، وهذا يتكون من خلال التعامل السليم بين الجنسين، جنباً إلى جنب مع النمو النفسي والروحي السليم..  فهذا يؤدي لنمو الشخصية وإلى أن *يتعامل الشباب من الجنسين كأخوة وأخوات *في الرب، مثلما أوصى بولس الرسول تلميذه تيموثاوس أن يتعامل مع "الحدثات (الشابات) كأخوة بكل طهارة" (رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى تيموثاوس 2:5).
 *

*​*3- جهاد العفة الإيجابي:*
وهو ليس مجرد الإمتناع عن إستخدام طاقتنا الجنسية خارج الإطار الأصيل الذي رسمه الله منذ البدء يوم زرع الله فينا هذه الطاقة، لكنه أيضاً تقديم *أنفسنا –بملء إرادتنا وبكامل حريتنا- إلى الرب يسوع الذي أحبنا أولاً *(ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)*..*
*العفة المسيحية ليست حرماناً للمؤمن من إستخدام الدافع الجنسي الذي باركه الله منذ البدء*  حينما أسس سر المحبة بين الرجل والمرأة وباركهما وطلب منهما أن يتحدا معاً بالمحبة ليكونا كيانا إنسانياً واحداً..  *ولو كانت العفة المسيحية حرماناً لكانت مطلوبة فقط من غير المتزوجين*، ولكن لأنها ليست حرماناً بل إرتقاء بالحب مع السماح بتدفقه في قنواته الطبيعية، فهي لذلك مطلوبة قبل الزواج وبعده على السواء.
 *

*​*4- الأنشطة الإجتماعية والإبداعية:*
الطاقة الجنسية طاقة *إنفتاحية*، أي تدفع الفرد للإنفتاح على الآخرين والتفاعل معهم، و"الآخرين" هنا مقصود بهم كل أفراد المجتمع بلا إنحصار..
ومن المجالات الإجتماعية المفيدة: الإجتماعات، واللقاءات والرحلات، والمعسكرات والحلقات الدراسية، والقراءات العلمية والثقافية والأدبية، والأنشطة الرياضية المتعددة، وخدمة الآخرين بكل أنواعها..
أيضاً الطاقة الجنسية طاقة *إبداعية*، أي أنها تدفع الإنسان إلى صقل المواهب والإنتاج الفني والأدبي أو العمل اليدوي.. إلخ.  ولذلك فعلى كل شاب وشابة إكتشاف المواهب الكامنة، وصقلها بالدراسة والممارسة وإكتساب الخبرات.  وهذا بدوره يجعل الفرد يشعر بالرضا عن الذات، والثقة في النفس، ونمو الشخصية، مما لا يجعله يلجأ إلى تفاهات يحقق من خلالها ذاته.  مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.
 *

*​*5- تكريس القلب للمسيح:*
الطاقة الجنسية أيضاً *طاقة حب جبارة تدفع الفرد للإنتعاش الروحي*، إن هو/هي وجّه عواطفه ورغباته ومشاعره للمسيح حباً به..  ولذلك فإن *تكريس القلب للمسيح *يحوَّل مسار الطاقة الجنسية بعيداً عن الأنانية، في مجال حب الله مروراً بالآخرين، في حركة بذل وعطاء دائمين..  ومع النمو الروحي بالطبع يتحقق النمو النفسي والإجتماعي وتكامل الشخصية، *بشرط أن يتحرك الشباب في المجالات المتعددة في آنٍ واحد: المجال الاجتماعي والمجال الإبداعي، والمجال الروحي.*





*المصدر :http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...l-Osra/001-How-to-deal-with-sexual-power.html* 
​


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

فية امر ارى من الاهمية ذكرة 

:smi411:

ما هي أبعاد العادة الشبابية؟  وما الخطأ في الحصول على اللذة؟ أليست تساهم في تخفيف حدة الضغوط الجنسية؟  وإذا كانت خطأ، فما هو وجه الإختلاف بينها وبين العلاقة الزوجية؟​الإجابة:
*العادة السرية*  masturbation هي العبث بالأعضاء الجنسية -سواء عند الشاب أو الشابة- بحثاً عن اللذة الإنفرادية.  وعند الشباب (الذكور) تُسَمّى "الإستمناء"، ولكنها تنطبق بصفة عامة على الجنسين.  مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.
*من أجمل ما كُتِب عن هذا الأمر ما قاله يشوع إبن سيراخ الحكيم: "والإنسان الذي يتعدى على فراشه قائلاً في نفسه: من يراني؟  حولي الظلمة والحيطان تسترني، ولا احد يراني، فماذا اخشى؟ ان العلي لا يذكر خطاياي!  وهو انما يخاف من عيون البشر!  ولا يعلم أن عيني الرب أضوأ من الشمس عشرة آلاف ضعف، فتبصران جميع طرق البشر وتطلعان على الخفايا..  هو عالم بكل شيء قبل ان يخلق فكذلك بعد أن انقضى..  فهذا يُعاقَب في شوارع المدينة وحيث لا يظن يُقبَض عليه؛ ويهان من الجميع لأنه لم يفهم مخافة الرب". (سيراخ 25:23-30) * (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا).
 



​دعنا نبدأ حواراً شبابياً مُتفاهِماً:

1- لماذا يلجأ الشباب لإستثارة أعضاء الحياة؟ 
إنه البحث عن اللذة الحسية بحد ذاتها، ثم بعد ذلك يكون السبب فيها *التعويض* عن رغبة لم تتحقق، أو *هروباً *من مواجهة موقف صعب، أو *ضعفاً في الثقة بالنفس*...
فقد يؤدي الفشل الدراسي مثلاً إلى *تعويض* ذلك بالهروب إليها، كذلك *الفراغ* مشكلة أساسية، أيضاً *الصداقات* *غير النقية *أو *مشاهدة مناظر غير لائقة *عليها عامل كبير..  كل هذا يجعل الشاب أو الفتاة معرضاً للإثارة بسهولة..

2- وما الخطأ في الحصول على هذه اللذة؟ 
ا*للذة الجنسية ليست خطأ حد ذاتها*، بشرط أن يحصل عليها الإنسان *داخل إطارها الطبيعي*، أي الزواج..  إنها *وسيلة أوجدها الله للتقارُب بين الزوجية، ولم يقصد الله أن تتحول إلى هدف بحد ذاتها*.

3- ما الخطأ في إستثارة أعضاء الحياة؟ 
إن المجال الطبيعي لنشاط أعضاء الحياة هو العلاقة المشتركة بين الزوجين، فهي *لذة مشتركة *وليست منفردة، وهي *وسيلة للتقارب والإتحاد*، وليست هدفاً بحد ذاتها.
وهذه العادة تكون لذة منفردة، وهي هدف في حد ذاتها!

4- هل تخفف العادة الشبابية من حدة الضغوط الجنسية؟ 
كثيراً ما يتعرض الشباب لمثيرات حسيّة، مما يؤدي إلى أفكار جنسية متلاحقة، وضغوط تسبب التوتر الداخلي، مما يجعل أعضاء الحياة قابلة للإثارة..
التفكير في الجنس الآخر معناه، أن *لي إنجذاباً نحو الجنس الآخر*، الذي يحتل جزءاً من فكري وعاطفتي وإنفعالي، وهذا أمر طبيعي..  ومعناه أني *محتاج أن أتفاعل مع الجنس الآخر كي أتكامل معه*..  والأفكار الجنسية تأتي نتيجة إهتمام الفرد بالنواحي الحسية من الجنس، ويتضاعف هذا الأهتمام حينما يسعى الإنسان نحو مصادر الإثارة الحسية، من خلال الأفلام والمجلات المثيرة والكتب الرخيصة ومواقع الإنترنت..  وكل هذه المؤثرات الخارجية تقوّي الناحية الحسيّة من الجنس، وتضعف الناحية الإنسانية الشخصية، وهذا يجعل الفرد يعاني من ضغوط جنسية..
إن إستثارة الأعضاء لن يؤدي -في الواقع- إلى تخفيف حدة الضغوط الجنسية، بل -على العكس- سوف يؤدي ذلك إلى إستمرار الضغوط وتزايُد حدتها.. 
أما *علاج* هذه الضغوط يكمن إذن في البعد عن مصادر الإثارة، وإتجاه إيجابي نحو الجنس الآخر، فيه واقعية وإهتمام بالجوانب الإنسانية والشخصية من الجنس الآخر، ورفض تحويله في نظرنا إلى مجرد جسد للإستمتاع..  ثم أن الأمر يتطلب توبة حقيقية، وعودة أمينة إلى حضن الرب يسوع، الذي يهبنا السلام الداخلي والشبع الحقيقي.

5- هل تختلف العادة الشبابية كثيراً عن العلاقة الزوجية؟ 
في الزواج، يأتي نشاط الأعضاء الجنسية نتيجة طبيعية للعلاقة المباشرة بين الزوجين..  فهي علاقة بين شخصين يشعران أثناءها *بلذة مشتركة*، وينتج عن هذه العلاقة *إرتباط وإتحاد بينهما*، مع *شعور بالإستقرار النفسي، والخروج عن العُزلة والفردية*.
أ*ما في حالة اللذة الانفرادية*، فإنها علاقة *غير طبيعية *أو هي *علاقة وهمية*، تحدث بين الشاب وإمرأة يتخيلها، أو بين فتاة ورجل تتخيله..  ومن خلال إستثارة الأعضاء الجنسيه تحدث *لذة إنفرادية*، ويترتب على هذه العلاقة الوهمية نتائج عدة:- شعور *بالضيق والكآبة.*
- شعور* بالإحباط وخيبة الأمل*، لأن العمل الذي ظنّه الفرد مُشبِعاً نتج عنه جوع داخلي وفراغ نفسي شديد.
- شعور *بالعزلة والإتغلاق والتقوقع حول الذات*.
- شعور *بتأنيب الضمير والندم الشديد*، لأنه إستعمل هذه الأعضاء الحيوية في غير وضعها الطبيعي الذي رسمه الله للإنسان.
​يُلاحَظ هنا أن ما يشعر به الفرد وهو يمارس اللذة الانفرادية، هو *عكس ما يشعر المتزوج *على طول الخط..  

6- ما أضرار العادة الشبابية؟ 
* تؤدي كثرة إستثارة الأعضاء الجنسية عند الشاب إلى إحتقان مستمر في غدة البروستاتا والحويصلات المنوية، مما قد يعرضهما للإلتهابات المزمنة..  هذا يحدث عند الوصول إلى مرحلة الإدمان لسنوات لهذه العادة.
* الشعور بالإرهاق الجسماني، والضعف العام، نتيجة الإفراط والإنهماك الشديد في ممارسة هذه العادة.
* توجد العديد من الأضرار النفسية كما سبق وأن ذكرنا.
* ضياع الوقت والمجهود والمال في محاولات الحصول على المثيرات أو البحث عنها أو التفكير فيها..منقول من موقع الانبا تكلا
* التأثير السلبي على الحياة الزوجية المستقبلية، فقد يمارس الشاب العلاقة الزوجية بنفس أسلوب العادة الشبابية، فهو يسخِّر شريك حياته من أجل الحصول على لذته، ولا يهمه أن يقيم علاقة شخصية حقيقية مع الآخر، فإذا ما تحول الزواج إلى مجرد *سعي أناني *للحصول على اللذة، أثَّر ذلك تأثيراً سلبياً على الحياة الزوجية..

7- لماذا لا يُصاب المتزوجون بنفس الأضرار؟! 
الأضرار الجسمانية للعادة الشبابية ناتجة عن تكرار إستثارة أعضاء الحياة، والذي يمارس هذه العادة -كما شرحنا- يعتمد على "الكم" لتعويض "الكيف".  *و"الكَم" ينهك قوة الجسد ويستنزف طاقته *من ناحية، كما أن الشعور بالإحباط والفراغ الداخلي وتأنيب الضمير يضاعف من الضرر الجسماني من الناحية الأخرى، لأن الإنسان وِحدة نفسية جسمانية.
أما في الزواج فإن *الإشباع الوجداني *المُصاحِب للعلاقة الزوجية يقلل من الإلحاح العضوي لتكرار اللقاء الزوجي..  لأن *"الكيف" يُغني عن "الكَم"..  *فالنواحي الإنسانية هي الغالبة على العلاقة الزوجية..

8- هل للعادة الشبابية بعض الفوائد؟ 
* *ليس للعادة الشبابية أية فائدة في تنشيط الأعضاء الجنسية أو الحفاظ على حيويتها*، فهذه الأعضاء تنشِّطها الهرمونات التي تفرزها الغدة النخامية الموجودة بالمخ، والتي تجعل الأعضاء الجنسيه للطفل تنمو تدريجياً في مرحلة المراهقة حتى تصل إلى درجة البلوغ ثم تحافظ على حيويتها بالإفرازات الهرمونية الدائمة.
* *هناك نشاط طبيعي لهذه الأعضاء خاضع أيضاً للنشاط الهرموني*..  لقد جهَّز الله الأعضاء الجنسية بقدرة طبيعية للحفاظ على قوتها ونشاطها، فهي لا تحتاج إذن إلى الإستثارة الخارجية، التي يزعم البعض أنها تحفظ هذه الأعضاء من الضمور الذي يسببه عدم الإستعمال!  فهذه الأعضاء يتحكم فيها أعصاب لا إرادية تضمن تدفق الدورة الدموية فيها بإستمرار مثلها في ذلك مثل الأمعاء والمعدة وباقي الغدد المختلفة..
* وكذلك *فهناك تفريغ ذاتي للإفرازات الجنسية الزائدة *عند الرجل، ويُسمى ذلك بـ"الإحتلام"..  كذلك تحتوي هذه الإفرازات على كثير من العناصر الحيوية التي يمتص الجسم بعضاً منها -في حالة إستعمال أعضاء الحياة- كي تُستخدم في عمليات حيوية أخرى.
 أعضاء الحياة إذن لا تحتاج إلى الاستثارة الصناعية، كي تتخلص من إفرازاتها الزائدة، فقد أعدَّ الله هذه الأعضاء لإتمام وظيفتها بدقة وإحكام بالغين.



 - كتاب "بين الطهارة والإنحراف" - د. عادل حليم
- سؤال: كيف نتجنب الوقوع في العادة الشبابية؟  وما هي طرق الخلاص منها؟
- سؤال: حول الشذوذ الجنسي
- سؤال: رأي المسيحية في موضوع الإحتلام
 - مقال حول العادة الجنسية من كتاب الجنس مقدسا للأنبا بيمن
​


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

كيف نتجنب الوقوع في العادة الشبابية؟  وما هي طرق الخلاص منها؟​الإجابة:
1- تكوين إتجاه نفسي سلوكي سليم نحو الجنس الآخر:
الشاب (أو الشابة) يشعر بإنجذاب قوي للجنس الآخر، أو قُل يشعر بإحتياج شديد للجنس الآخر، وهو إحتياج طبيعي أوجده الله فينا، فيساعد على أن يتهيّأ الشاب والشابة نفسياً وفكرياً وعاطفياً للزواج، ويولِّد عندهما الإستعداد الطبيعي للتكامُل والترابط وتكوين الأسرة في المستقبل.
لو أنن هيأنا للشاب والفتاة فرصاً للتعارُف في إطار جماعي، وتحت رقابة واعية ومنفتحة من الكنيسة، *فإننا نكون قد أشبعنا الإحتياج الطبيعي عند الشاب والشابة؛ الاحتياج للتعارف والتفاهم وتحقيق الذات..  ونكون أيضاً قد ساهمنا في تربية إتجاه سليم نحو الجنس الآخر*.  وعندما يكون التعارف سليماً، فإن كلا من الشاب والشابة *يتخذ موقفاً واعياً وسليماً *من الآخر، وهذا يجعله *يفهم ذاته *أكثر، *ويفهم الجنس الآخر بواقعية أكثر*، ويصير *إيجابياً *في فكره وسلوكه وإتجاهه نحو الجنس الآخر..  وكل هذا كفيل بأن يُجَنِّب الشاب متاعب نفسية كثيرة، وضغوطاً جنسية شديدة..
فكلما كان الشاب *إجتماعياً*، كلما خفَّف ذلك عنه الضغوط الجنسية..  لذلك يساعد الإندماج في مجتمع *الأصدقاء الروحيين*، والإهتمام *بالأنشطة الرياضية والثقافية *على إخراج الشباب من عزلتهم الداخلية، وبذلك تخف حدة الضغوط الجنسية.
 *

*​2- تكوين إتجاه روحي سليم نحو الجنس الآخر:
ويتحقق ذلك عن طريق:
* *ثقافة جنسية مسيحية *لفهم أبعاد الجنس كما أرداه الله.
* *وضع الجنس في مكانه السليم من الحياة الروحية*.
* *عقد مصالحة بين الفرد والجنس الذي يشعر به داخله*، وذلك عن طريق إظهار إرادة الله من خلقة الجنس..
* *التركيز في الجهاد الروحي على مقاومة الشهوات الأنانية المنحرفة، لا مقاومة الجنس ذاته.*
* *التركيز على التعرف الشخصي بالرب يسوع، وليس مجرد الإلتزام بالممارسات الدينية والتداريب..*
 *

*​# طريق الشفاء من العادة الشبابية:
*العادة السرية هي عرض خارجي للإهتمام الشديد بالذات والتمركز حول "الأنا" ego، لكنها من الناحية الأخرى أمر سهل الشفاء بنعمة الله.* 
* *ينبغي ألا نركز جهادنا على مجرد التخلص من عملية الإستثارة الذاتية كفعل بحد ذاته*، فهذا هو الغرض الخارجي فقط..  إنما ينبغي أن يحاول الفرد أن يتحرر من التركيز في الذات، وهذا هو العلاج الجذري..  ويمكن أن يتم ذلك *بالإندماج في مجتمعات سليمة بنّاءة*، والإرتباط بأصدقاء روحيين، والقيام بخدمات كنسيّة فيها البذل والعطاء، مثل خدمة ملاجئ الأيتام والمسنين، وخدمات أخوة الرب، وخدمة القرية...  فهذا النوعية من الخدمات من شأنها أن تُخرِج الفرد من التفكير في ذاته، أو هي تقتل الأنانية بالحب.
* ولا ننكر أيضاً دور *العمل الكنسي المشترك *بين الجنسين في تقديم الخدمات، والإعداد للحفلات، والإجتماعات والرحلات..  إن هذه الأنشطة المشتركة من شأنها أن تصالح الفرد مع الجنس الآخر، إذا كانت تتم في جو روحي كنسي وقور، وتنمّي إحترام الجنس الآخر، وتنقل الشباب من الخيالية إلى الواقعية.
* *ينبغي ألا نحيط العادة الشبابية بهالة من التخويف والرعب، والمبالغة والتهويل في أضرارها الجسمانية*.  لأن مبدأ الإمتناع عن فعل الشيء خوفاً فقط من أضراره، مبدأ يقلل من قيمة الإرادة الإنسانية التي بإمكانها أن تتحرك إيجابياً نحو الخير، رافضة الإنغماس في الخطأ..
 *

*​# خطوات نحو الشفاء:
1- *نية البداية*..  والرب يسوع سوف يقوّي إرادتنا.
2- *الثقة والإيمان في المسيح كمخلَّص من عبودية الخطيئة *والرب يسوع سوف يقوّي ضعف إيماننا.. (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) "أؤمن يا سيد فأعِن عدم إيماني" (أنجيل مرقس 24:9).
3- *النمو في الإيجابيات لا مجرد البُعد عن السلبيات.*منقول من موقع الانبا تكلا
4- *أن ندرك أن مقياس النمو في الحياة الروحية ليس فقط الإمتناع عن الخطيئة (الجانب السلبي)، بل النمو الداخلي المستمر في القداسة، والتعرف المستمر على شخص على الرب يسوع (الجاني الإيجابي)*.  مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.
5- *أن ننظر إلى العادة الشبابية نظرة موضوعية واقعية*، فلا نقلل من كونها خطيئة، ولا نبالغ في خطورتها إلى درجة الرعب منها، لأن ذلك يُفقِد من يمارسها الرجاء في الشفاء منها، أما من رآها بحجمها، فيصبح من السهل الخلاص منها بنعمة الله.
6- أن *ندرك أننا مخلوقين على صورة الله، ولذلك لنا إرداة حرة، وقدرة فائقة للتحكم في النفس*، وليس الإنسان بطبعه منقاداً ولا مُسَيَّراً بلا وعي..  وهو ليس عبداً مسلوب الإرادة، تقوده شهواته دون أن يكون قادراً على التحكم فيها..  لذلك فليعلم الشباب أن بإستطاعتهم فعلاً أن يقلعوا عن هذه العادة، بقوة الإرداة البشرية الجبارة تُسانِدها وتقوّيها نعمة الروح القدس.. "أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقوّيني" (رساله فيلبي 13:4).
7- *أن يكون لدينا نوع من التحفُّظ*، فلا نغذي خيالنا بقراءات مثيرة، أو قصص أو أفلام أو صور خليعة: "أما الشهوات الشبابية فأهرب منها..  إحفظ نفسك طاهراً" (تيموثاوس الثانية 22:2، 1 تيموثاوس 22:5).
8-  *أن نشغل وقت الفراغ بالأمور المفيدة*، كالقراءات الروحية والثقافية والعلمية، والإجتماعات واللقاءات المثمرة البناءة.
9- إذا كنت تحتفظ بكتب أو صور سواء في بيتك أو على جهاز الكمبيوتر أو غيره..  *فإلغها على الفور*..!  حتى تغلق الباب على نفسك عندما تضعف وتريد شيء تثير نفسك به..
10- *أن نتتلمذ على كلمة الله والصلاة المنتظمة، وترديد صلاة يسوع بإستمرار* *(نص الصلاة: "يا ربي يسوع المسيح إرحمني أنا الخاطىء").  *فهي قادرة –بشهادة وخبرة الكثيرين- على حرق الشهوات، وتمكين روح الله من إنعاش حياتنا الروحية..
11- *في التناول من الأسرار المقدسة قوة عجيبة توَحِّدنا بالرب يسوع، *وتهب لنا النقاوة الداخلية وطهارة النفس والجسد.



 - كتاب "بين الطهارة والإنحراف" - د. عادل حليم
- سؤال: ما هي أبعاد العادة الشبابية؟  وما الخطأ فيها؟ وإذا كانت خطأ، فما هو وجه الإختلاف بينها وبين العلاقة الزوجية؟
- سؤال: حول الشذوذ الجنسي
- سؤال: الاحتلام و الاحلام




*المصدر :http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...ra/005-Getting-rid-of-masturbation-habit.html* 

​


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

بعض الخطوات العملية للتخلص من العادة السرية، وسنقوم بإضافة أفكار جديدة في هذا الصفحة كلما أُتيحَت الفرصة..  ونرجوك عزيزي المتصفح أن ترسل لنا أي فكرة نجحت معك إزاء هذا الأمر، وسنضيفها على الفور هنا..
ومن الهام أن نذكر كذلك أن هذه الأفكار تصلح للحروب مع الشيطان عامة..  وليس فقط موضوع العاده السريه..  فتستطيع أن تستفيد منها كذلك في بعض الأمور الأخرى..


*

*​
<LI dir=rtl>إبدأ في التعود على *رشم علامة الصليب قبل وبعد الشروع في أي عمل*.  قبل وبعد أن تأكل، وقبل وبعد أن تصحو من النوم، وقبل الخروج وعند العودة، وقبل المذاكرة وبعد الإنتهاء..  قبل مشاهدة التلفاز وقبل الجلوس لإستخدام جهاز الكمبيوتر..  وهكذا حاول أن تفعل هذا في كل الأمور الممكنة، وإذا نسيت فذكِّر نفسك في المرات التالية..  وبعد فترة ستصل لمرحلة التعود على هذا..  وعندما يأتيك فكر أن تقوم بعمل هذه الخطية، إرشم علامة الصليب كذلك..  وهذا بالطبع سيقلل من إحتمالات إنجرافك وراء الخطية في ذلك الوقت.
<LI dir=rtl>بالمثل حاول أن تتعود على *الصلاة السهمية السريعة قبل الشروع في أي عمل*، حتى يباركه الله..  حتى إذا كنت ستذهب للسوق لشراء حاجيات المنزل!  ضع الله في كل وقت أمامك وعن يمينك حتى لا تتزعزع..  ثم عندما تريد ممارسة تلك الخطيه، صلي كما تعودت سائلاً الله أن يزيل عنك محبة الخطية..  ومن الجدير بالذكر أن الأخوة المسلمون الأفاضل يقومون بالاهتمام بشيء مشابه للصلاة السهمية وهو الأذكار، ومنه أذكار السفر واذكار اللباس والركوب.. إلخ.  وإذا كان الشخص يقوم بالصلاة في الحالات العادية، فبالأولى يسرع إلى الله عز وجل لينقذه من براثن الخطية..
<LI dir=rtl>هل جلست إلى نفسك في حجرتك الخاصة وتجهز لممارسة الخطية؟  *أسرع إلى الكتاب المقدس*، واقرأ منه بعض الفقرات..  وخاصة من صلوات المزامير..
<LI dir=rtl>*ضع في حجرتك الخاصة صور للقديسين والشهداء*..  وإن شعرت أن هذا غير مناسب كشكل لجمال الغرفة، ضع صورة واحدة كبيرة لقديس تحبه، أو السيد المسيح، أو السيدة العذراء..  في مكان تراه في جلوسك وقيامك..
<LI dir=rtl>قم الآن في هذه اللحظة *بإلغاء جميع الصور أو ملفات الفيديو *الموجودة على *جهاز الكمبيوتر *التي قد يقاتلك بها العدو..  حتى وإن كانت شبه عادية، ولكنها تثير فيك الغرائز..  
<LI dir=rtl>نفس الأمر قم بعمله إذا كنت تحتفظ بأي *صور أو أفلام مخلة في منزلك..  أو في عملك..  أو حتى على جهاز المحمول *الخاص بك..
<LI dir=rtl>يوجد بعض الأصدقاء الذين يساهمون في إشعال الغزائز والأفكار الشريرة داخل الإنسان..  في البداية لن تستطيع أن تقطع علاقتك معهم على الفور، ولكن إبدأ بالتغيير أنت، وتوضيح أنك لا تحب هذا الأمر..  وأنك تريد أن ترتفع فوق مستوى الغريزة..  ومع الوقت إنسحب بنفسك بعيداً عن تلك *الصداقات المعثرة*..  فهذه ليست صداقات حقيقية.  وتذكر قول الحكيم يشوع إبن سيراخ: "الذي يساير الرجل الخاطئ يمتزج بخطاياه" (سى13:12) (وستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الآنبا تكلا).
<LI dir=rtl>إذا أخبرك صديق بأن تأتي معه *لمشاهدة فيلم مخل*، تعلل بأي أمر بأنك لا تستطيع الحضور.  وإذا أصر أنك أنت تأخذ الفيلم نفسه، إخبره أنك تريد أن ترى هل أنت حقاً رجل أمام نفسك؟!  نعم بسهولة أستطيع أن أمارس الخطية؟  ولكن هل بيدي ألا أمارسها؟!  هل أتسطيع أن أقول لا وأنفذ؟!  فلتختبر قوة إرادك في الحياة من خلال هذا الأمر.
<LI dir=rtl>*لا تظن انك تفقد الكثير بسبب إبتعادك عن الخطية أو مجال الخطية*، ولا تنظر إلى تمتع هؤلاء بالخطية، فقد قال الكتاب: "لا تغر من مجد الخاطيء، فإنك لا تعلم كيف يكون انقلابه" (سي16:9).  مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.
<LI dir=rtl>*إبتعد عن الروائح الشريرة*!  نعم، قد يكون هناك رائحة ما تذكرك بالخطية..  فالإنسان قد يربط الأحداث بطريقة لا شعورية بالأمور المحيطة، ومنها حاسة الشم.  سواء أكانت رائحة ملابس، أم عطر ما، أم مكان ما..  فهذه الروائح نفسها قد تجرك إلى التفكير بالخطأ حتى وأن لم تكن أنت على إستعداد حالي.
<LI dir=rtl>*كم من الوقت تقضي في ممارسة الخطية؟!  *أليس من الأفضل أن تمارس الرياضة في ذلك الوقت وتستفيد به؟!  أو تقضي الوقت في الخدمة بالكنيسة؟  أو التحضير للخدمة؟  أو مساعدة الأهل في أعمال المنزل؟ أو قراءة كتاب جيد؟  أو حتى الإسترخاء والهدوء والإستمتاع بالشمس نهاراً أو شاعرية القمر ليلاً؟!
<LI dir=rtl>ما رأيك إذا تفاعلنا أكثر مع بعض في موقع الأنبا تكلا؟!  عندما تريد أن تفعل الخطية، قم بكتابة كلمات ترنيمة غير موجودة لدينا، وإرسالها لنا على الإيميل webmaster@St-Takla.org لنقوم بإضافتها في أرشيف كلمات الترانيم و الألحان.  ومنها تكون إستفدت بوقتك، وأفدتنا، ولم تقع في شباك الخطية في تلك اللحظة؟  لا يهم إذا كنت تعرف كيف تكتب على الـWord أم لا..  ولا يهم إذا كان هناك أخطاء في الكتابة..  ولا يهم إذا لم يكن التنسيق مناسب..  المهم النية 
<LI dir=rtl>*قم بالرد على الأفكار الشريرة بآيات من الكتاب المقدس* كما كان يفعل السيد المسيح..  وستجد في نهاية هذا المقال بعض الآيات التي تستطيع أن تبدأ بها..  وإذا اختبرت آيات أخرى مناسبة في هذا السياق، إرسلها لنا لنقوم بإضافتها هنا.
<LI dir=rtl>في اللحظات الحرجة التي قد تؤدي بك إلى ممارسة الخطية، *إفعل شيء مختلف*.  كأن تقوم بمشاهدة التلفاز في تلك اللحظة، أو سماع ترانيم أو عظات، أو الدخول على موقع ديني، أو الخروج خارج المنزل، أو تجهيز الأكل   أو الإتصال بصديق، أو حتى مراسلتنا بأي من الطرق المتاحة.
<LI dir=rtl>لا تذهب إلى النوم قبل أن تحتاج للنوم فعلاً..  لأن هذه من أخطر الأوقات التي تأتي فيها الأفكار.
<LI dir=rtl>لا تنام عارياً أو شبه عار.
<LI dir=rtl>التقليل من الوجبات الدسمة أو الحريفة..  وعدم النوم والبطن ممتلئة.
<LI dir=rtl>*حاول كذلك ألا تنام على ظهرك أو بطنك*..  بل الجانب الأيمن هو أفضل أوضاع النوم صحياً.
<LI dir=rtl>*لا تسأم من المحاولة أبداً..  *فمادامت تنتصر تلك الخطية عليك، فمازل هو وقت المحاولة.
<LI dir=rtl>الغناء ليس حراماً، ولا أقصد أن تغني!  ولكن ما أقصده هنا أنه قد تكون *الكلمات معثرة*، وبالأولى ما نسمع عنه هذه الأيام من أن الصورة أصبحت هي هدفاً في حد ذاتها..  *فابتعد *عن القنوات الفضائية المعثرة، وعن الإستماع أو مشاهدة الأغاني التي تتعمد إثارة الغرائز..
<LI dir=rtl>نفس الحال مع *السينما*..  وقد ناقشنا هذا الأمر في سؤال سابق.
<LI dir=rtl>*الإنشغال الدائم *كذلك ينفع في مجابهة هذه الحرب..  فأظنك صديقي تلاحظ أن هذا الأمر يحدث عندما يكون هناك فراغ، أو مساحة من الوقت غير مستغلة..  إذا، فيجيب أن تشغل نفسك دائماً..  وذلك بمزيج من الأعمال حتى لا تمل..  سواء بالصلوات، والعمل، وقراء الكتب المقدسة، والكتب الثقافية، والمذاكرة، والإسترخاء النافع، والرياضة، والخدمة في الكنيسة، ومساعدتنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا وغيره من المواقع التي تحتاج، وحفظ الألحان، وحضور الإجتماعات الروحية، والقداسات... إلخ.
<LI dir=rtl>*حافظ على الجو الروحي..  *فإذا كان ما يحيط بك هو أصدقاء شهوانيين، وبرامج وأغاني وأفلام مثيرة في التليفزيون أو السينما أو الدش، وأفكار دنسة، وكتب أو صحف أو مجالات صفراء، وصور خليعة..  إلخ.  كل هذا يضعك في جو الخطية، ويجعلك عرضة للإنكسار بسبب أي فكرة أو منظر يعبر أمامك أو داخل عقلك..  لذا، فعندما تحيط نفسك بالوسائط الروحية، من كتب وإجتماعات وصور دينية ومواقع مسيحية وأفكار مقدسة وخدمة ومساعدة للآخرين. كل هذا يضعك في مجال روحي يقويك ويجعلك أقوى.
<LI dir=rtl>يقول الكتاب المقدس:  "خذوا لنا الثعالب الثعالب الصغار المفسدة الكروم"، والثعالب الصغار هي الأشياء البسيطة، التي قد لا تظن أن بها ضرراً، ولكنها قد تفسد عملك كله..  فالثعالب الصغار قد تكون *صورة في موقع، أو فيلم مازلت تحتفظ به، أو نظرة خاطئة، أو صداقة غير سليمة*... إلخ.
<LI dir=rtl>*إذا سقطت مرة، لا تيأس..  *وكرر للشيطان الآية القائلة: "لا تشمتى بى يا عدوتى لانى اذا سقطت اقوم".  وكذلك: "الصديق يسقط سبع مرات في اليوم ويقوم".
<LI dir=rtl>*أسرع بتشغيل شريط ترانيم أو أحد العظات الروحية* عندما تبدأ الحرب معك، أو قم بقراءة فقرات من كتاب روحي شيق..  حتى ينسحب الفكر.
<LI dir=rtl>احذر من النظر..  إذا شاهدت منظر قد يعثرك وأنت لا تقصد، أبعد نظرك بعيداً..  فأنت لا تُحاسَب على النظرة الأولى، ولكن النظرة الثانية هي الخطأ، وهي التي تولد الشهوة..
<LI dir=rtl>عندما تبدأ تحيط الأفكار بك، ابدأ في *الصلوات السهمية*، وأهمها *صلاة يسوع* القائلة: "يا ربي يسوع المسيح إرحمني أنا الخاطي"..  ومشتقاتها: "يا ربى يسوع المسيح أسرع وأعني"..  إلخ.
<LI dir=rtl>كذلك من النافع في تلك اللحظة إن استطعت أن تقوم *بالترنيم بصوت منخفض* لنفسك، قائلا بعض الترانيم المعزية والمشجعة مثل: "أنا عايزك أنت" وغيرها.. إلخ.
<LI dir=rtl>قد تلاحظ أنك في فترات الإنشغال الشديد قلما تقوم بعمل هذه الخطية..  إذا، *فإشغل نفسك بالعديد من الأمور النافعة*، وأحط نفسك بمزيج من الأعمال العملية والروحية والثقافية والخدمية..  حتى يتلاشى الفكر الردئ مع الوقت..
<LI dir=rtl>*الصداقه الحقيقية..*  تحدثنا أعلاه عن أهمية الإبتعاد عن الصداقات المعثرة..  والآن نتناول قيمة الصداقات المفيدة..  فكما يقول الكتاب المقدس: "اثنان خير من واحد؛ لأنه إن وقع أحدهما يقيمه رفيقه". (جا10،9:4).  فعندما تقوم بمساعدة شخص آخر للتخلص من هذا الأمر، وذلك عن طريق إمداده ببعض الأفكار المناسبة من هنا أو من هناك، أو إرسال هذه الصفحة له عن طريق الزر الموجود أسفل هذه الصفحة، فسيبدأ مستواك في الإرتفاع، ولن يكون هدفك هو إنتصارك الشخصي فقط..  بل مجد الله من خلال مساعدة شخص آخر.  وبالتجربة، فقد جرب كثيرون هذا الأمر وساعدهم هم أيضاً..  ولكن احذر: لا تتحدث مع صديقك أو لا تستمع منه عن تفاصيل الخطية!  فقط تحدثا في سبل الخلاص منها، وطرق الانتصار عليها بمعونة الله..
<LI dir=rtl>*لا تكن ضحية سهلة للشيطان!  *فلا تأخذ وتعطي مع الأفكار، ولا تناقشها لترى مدى جدواها..  فان إبليس قد يعطيك الخطية في شكل نافع إن وجدك تحارب الأفكار الصريحة!  بأن يقول لك مثلاً: "جرب، أو حاول وشوف بنفسك!  وإذا لم تقتنع لا تكمل"..  أو غير ذلك من الخدع..  ومن أقوال الأباء ما يقول: *"قد لا تستطيع أن تمنع الأفكار من أن تحوم حول رأسك، ولكن بيدك تستطيع أن تمنعها من أن تعشش في رأسك!"*
<LI dir=rtl>*تعلم من أخطائك السابقة..*  وكما يقول المثل: "لا يلدغ المؤمن من جحر مرتين" أو "A fox is not taken twice in the same snare".  فلا تسقط ضحية لأفكار أنت تعلم جيداً أنها كانت سبباً في سقوطك مرة سابقة.  وأتذكر ما ما قاله أحد الآباء القديسين وهو الأنبا شيشوي: "لا أذكر أن الشياطين قد أوقعوني في خطية واحدة مرتين".
<LI dir=rtl>قلنا سابقاً أنه ينبغي ألا تصاب بصغر النفس وألا تيأس سريعاً..  ولكن هذا *ليس معناه أن تتهاون تجاه الخطية!  *فيجب عليك كذلك أن تقف أمام أفكارك وسقطاتك بحزم، وألا تجعل الأمر يمر بسهولة إلا بعد أن تتعلم منه..  قف وادرس ما حدث، واعرف الأسباب، لتتلافاها في المستقبل..
<LI dir=rtl>لا تقم بعمل أمر ما تعرف أنه قد يعثرك أو يتسبب في إثارة الأفكار داخلك..  فلا تتعامى عن الحق، ولا تتهاون لحظة واحدة..  فهي كافية جداً للسقوط!
<LI dir=rtl>*كلما تطول مدة صمودك*، ربما تصاب بالتهاون مع الوقت ظاناً أنك بقدرتك قد غلبت..  فتذكر الآية القائلة:: "ما بالكم تتعجبون من هذا؟! ولماذا تشخصون إلينا، كأننا بقوتنا أو تقوانا قد جعلنا هذا يمشي؟!" (الأعمال 12:3).  فتذكر أن معونة الله هي التي بدأت معك، وهي التي ستكمل..  وإذا وصلت لمرحلة التهاون هذه، وبدأت تشعر بالميل نحو الخطيئة يلهب جسدك، ذكِّر نفسك بالآية: "من يعمل الخطية هو عبد للخطية".  وقل لنفسك: "حتى متي؟!  حتى متى سأظل هكذا، أقوم وأسقط اقوم واسقط؟!  ينبغي أن أقف وقفة حازمة مع نفسي..  ماذا سأنتفع عندما أقع في الخطية؟  وما هو الحال إذا ظللت بتهاوني هذا لعشرة أعوام قادمة؟ أو ربما تتأصل الخطية في داخلي وتظل معي عقود طوال تجلدني بحربها، وأنا كالعبد ألهث ورائها؟!".
<LI dir=rtl>لا تقل هذه *آخر مرة*، أو سأجرب لمرة واحدة فقط..  فقد لا توجد ثانية بعد أن تذوق السم!!  تذكر قول سليمان النبى: "العين لا تشبع من النظر، والاذن لا تمتلئ من السمع".
<LI dir=rtl>لا تظن أن هذه الكلمات هنا ستنقذك إذا تهاونت!!!  إننا مجرد نسلط الضوء على بعض الأمور..  ولكن ما الفائدة إذا سرت أنت في الظلام!  الإختيار لك!  ويقول في هذا يشوع بن سيراخ النبي: "هو صنع الانسان في البدء وتركه في يد اختياره، وأضاف إلى ذلك وصاياه وأوامره..  فإن شئت حفظت الوصايا ووفيت مرضاته.  وعرض لك النار والماء، فتمد يدك إلى ما شئت..  *الحياة والموت أمام الإنسان، فما أعجبه يُعطى له*" (سي14:15-18).
الفكرة التاسعة والثلاثون (وقد أرسلها لنا أحد الأصدقاء)، هي أن تقرأ هذا المقال عندما تفكر في ممارسة هذه العادة، أو تصفح الإنترنت بحثاً عن صور أو فيديوهات خاطئة..  فتقِل حدة التفكير في الخطأ في تلك اللحظة، وقد تمس النعمة قلبك من خلال بعض الآيات، وتتحمس للبعد عن هذه الأفكار، على الأقل في وقت التفكير فيها الآن..
*

*​لا تنسى أن المعونة من الله وحده..  فالخطية تركت كثيرين جرحى، وكل قتلاها أقوياء..  فلا تأخذ قوتك من نفسك ومن أفعال ومحاولاتك..  بل فلتكن قوتك بالرب..  فهو وحده القادر على معونتك..  نعم..  سنتعب، ولكن لن تأتي البركة إلا من خلال الله الذي يبارك..  كما قال الكتاب المقدس: "ان لم يبن الرب البيت فباطلا يتعب البناؤون. إن لم يحفظ الرب المدينة فباطلا يسهر الحارس" (مزمور 1:127).  ضع أمامك هدف مجد الله قبل مجدك الشخصي..  
*

*​# آيات تحفظها وترددها لنفسك كلما أردت أن تمارس الخطية:

<LI dir=rtl>*والإنسان الذي يتعدى على فراشه قائلاً في نفسه: من يراني؟  حولي الظلمة والحيطان تسترني، ولا احد يراني، فماذا اخشى؟ ان العلي لا يذكر خطاياي!  وهو انما يخاف من عيون البشر!  ولا يعلم أن عيني الرب أضوأ من الشمس عشرة آلاف ضعف، فتبصران جميع طرق البشر وتطلعان على الخفايا..  هو عالم بكل شيء قبل ان يخلق فكذلك بعد أن انقضى..  فهذا يُعاقَب في شوارع المدينة وحيث لا يظن يُقبَض عليه؛ ويهان من الجميع لأنه لم يفهم مخافة الرب. (سي 25:23-30).*
<LI dir=rtl>*كل من يعمل الخطية هو عبد للخطية. (يو34:8)*
<LI dir=rtl>*كما يعود الكلب الى قيئه هكذا الجاهل يعيد حماقته. (أم11:26)*
<LI dir=rtl>*لا تعد إلى الخطيئة ثانية. (**سي**8:7)*
<LI dir=rtl>*لم تقاوموا بعد حتى الدم مجاهدين ضد الخطية. (عب4:12)*
<LI dir=rtl>*انها الآن ساعة لنستيقظ من النوم. (رو11:13)*
<LI dir=rtl>*الخاطئ يزيد خطيئة على خطيئه. (**سي**29:3)*
<LI dir=rtl>*لا تشمتي بي يا عدوّتي.اذا سقطت اقوم. اذا جلست في الظلمة فالرب نور لي. (مي8:7)*
*خذوا لنا الثعالب الثعالب الصغار المفسدة الكروم. (نش15:2)*
في إنتظار أفكاركم بخصوص التخلص من هذا الأمر، لنقوم بإضافتها هنا.





- كتاب "بين الطهارة والإنحراف" - د. عادل حليم
- سؤال: كيف نتجنب الوقوع في العادة الشبابية؟  وما هي طرق الخلاص منها؟
- سؤال: ما هي أبعاد العادة الشبابية؟  وما الخطأ فيها؟ وإذا كانت خطأ، فما هو وجه الإختلاف بينها وبين العلاقة الزوجية؟



*المصدر : http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...5-Practical-Steps-regarding-youth-habbit.html*​


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*


ما هي نظرة المسيحية لموضوع الشذوذ الجنسي (الجنسية المثلية)؟  وهل يصح رسامة كهنة أو أساقفة منهم؟!​الإجابة:
اجتمع رؤساء وممثلو الكنائس المسيحية في مصر بكافة طوائفها، برئاسة صاحب القداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بالمقر البابوي في دير الأنبا رويس بالقاهرة مساء الإثنين 8-9-2003م، وأصدروا البيان التالي:
بعد أن تدارس الحاضرون محاولات بعض الكنائس في الغرب، تقنين الجنسية المثلية (الشذوذ الجنسي)، وزواج اثنين من نفس الجنس، وسيامة هؤلاء في الرتب الرعوية المتنوعة، رجالا ونساء في كنائسهم، والسعي في سيامة أسقف من هذا النوع، بالكنيسة الأسقفية في نيوهامبشاير New Hampshire بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، قرر الحاضرون -بالإجماع- *رفض وإدانة الشذوذ الجنسي وسياماته، استنادا إلى تعاليم السيد المسيح، ونصوص الكتاب المقدس بعهديه: القديم والجديد*، وذلك انطلاقا من مسئولياتهم في الشهادة لحق الإنجيل: 
1- *فالسيد المسيح أدان هذا الأمر بوضوح، حينما تحدث عن هلاك سدوم وعمورة *في (إنجيل لوقا10: 12) (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) انظر أيضا (تكوين 24:19)، (رسالة يهوذا 7). وكذلك الكتاب المقدس يحذر قائلا: "*لا تضلوا*، لا زناة، ولا عبدة أوثان، ولا فاسقون، ولا مأبونون، *ولا مضاجعو ذكور.... يرثون ملكوت الله*" (كورنثوس الأولى 10،9:6). انظر أيضا (رومية 1: 26-32)، وما ورد في توراة موسى: "*لا تضاجع ذكرا مضاجعة امرأة، إنه رجس*" (اللاويين  18: 22)، (لا 20: 13). 
2- *إن زواج الشذوذ هو ضد الخطة الإلهية في الزواج والخلقة*، إذ يقول السيد المسيح: "من بدء الخليقة ذكرا وأنثى خلقهما الله، من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته" (آنجيل مرقس 7،6:10). وكما ورد أيضا في (انجيل متي 19: 4-6)، (أفسس 5: 31)، (التكوين 1: 27)، (تكوين 2: 24). 
3- إن من يختارون لرتب الرعاية الكنسية، يجب أن يلتزموا بتعاليم الكتاب المقدس، وأن يكون "الأسقف بلا لوم... صاحيا، عاقلا، محتشما...صالحا للتعليم" (رسالة تيموثاوس الاولى 2:3).  مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.
وعليه... فنحن ندين ونعارض بشدة زواج الشذوذ جنسيا بصفة عامة، وبصفة أخص وأخطر سيامتهم في رتب الكهنوت والرعاية. 
*كما يعلن الحاضرون*: 
1- أن *هذه البدع والانحرافات تتعارض مع تعاليم الكتاب المقدس، كما أنها تهدد استقرار الزواج الطبيعي، وطبيعة تكوين الأسرة، وأخلاقيات المجتمع وكرامة الإنسان، ونقاء الكنيسة، ومستقبل محاولات الوحدة الكنسية، والحركات المسكونية. *
2- وأن من يستندون إلى دعاوى حقوق الإنسان في تشجيع الشذوذ الجنسي، يتجاهلون أنه *ليس من حقوق الإنسان أن يفسد نفسه، أو أن يفسد غيره*، فالحرية الحقيقية لا تدمر طبيعة الإنسان، ولا تتعارض مع الوصايا الإلهية، والأخلاقيات، والآداب العامة. 
3- كما نؤيد ونساند الأصوات الجريئة داخل وخارج هذه الكنائس، التي تعارض خطيئة زواج الشواذ أو ممارسته خارج الزواج، أو سيامة الشواذ في رتب الكهنوت أو الرعاية، داعين مثل هذه الكنائس على الالتزام بكل تعاليم الكتاب المقدس دون تغيير أو تنازلات، فليس مقبولا أن تخضع الوصايا الإلهية الموحى بها من الله للتصويب البشري. 
4- هذه الممارسة الشاذة تعتبر عثرة للآخرين، وقدوة سيئة، وسوء سمعة، وهي خطرة على مستقبل هذه الكنائس نفسها، وتعرضها للانقسام والتفكك. 
5- ونحن إذ ندين الشذوذ الجنسي *ندعو هؤلاء أن يتوبوا عن هذه الخطيئة، حرصا على مصيرهم الأبدي*. كما نطالب الكنائس المعنية خارج مصر باتخاذ موقف حاسم ومعلن ضد هذه الانحرافات. 
6- وقد رحب الحاضرون بما أعلنته الكنسية الأسقفية المصرية برفضها القاطع للشذوذ الجنسي، واعتباره خطيئة وشنيعة ورفضها لسيامة مثل هؤلاء في الرتب الكهنوتية.
 وقد قرر المجتمعون إعلان هذا البيان في كافة وسائل الإعلام المتاحة داخل مصر وخارجها، وإرساله إلى كل المجالس المسكونية مثل مجلس الكنائس العالمي، ومجلس كنائس الشرق الأوسط، ومجالس كنائس كلٍ من: أمريكا وأوربا وأستراليا وكندا وأفريقيا، مع أهمية الإشارة إلى موقف الكنيسة المصرية.




- ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن الجنسية المثلية؟ وما هو الإثبات أن هذا أمر غير سليم؟​


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

هل الإحتلام يعد خطية؟ على الرغم من أنه يحدث في وقت النوم؟​الإجابة:
الاحتلام -بالنسبة للشاب- هو أن يفيض منه سائل منوي أثناء النوم، وهو على نوعين: 

<LI dir=rtl>نوع غير مصحوب بحلم شرير، وهذا أمر طبيعي لا يعتبر خطية، ولا يصح أن ننزعج له؛ فهو مجرد خروج مادة زائدة عن حاجة الجسم. 
أما النوع الثاني من الإحتلام، فهو الذي يسبقه حلم نجس.  ومع أن إرادة الإنسان غير كاملة فيه، أو شبه معدومة، إلا أنه غالباً ما يكون نتيجة لإرادة سابقة خاطئة.  
*

**وكلا النوعين من الأحتلام تعتبره الكنيسة فطراً*، ولا يصح للمحتلم أن يتناول صبيحة احتلامه من الأسرار المقدسة، بل على حسب حكم سفر اللاويين، يبقى نجساً إلى المساء (لاويين 15 - نص الكتاب المقدس ستجد هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا).  كما لا يصح له أن يدخل الهيكل أو يلمس الأواني المقدسة، وإن كان هذا الإحتلام *لا يمنعه من الصلوات العادية والعبادة الخاصة*.  وإن كان يستحسن أن يغتسل ويغير ملابسه الداخلية.
*

*​والإحتلام أمر مفروض أن يعترف به الانسان أيضاً، ويبيِّن ما إذا كانت حالات حدوثه قليلة أو كثيرة.  وللمتعبين من الاحتلام نضع النقط الآتية:
1- هناك احتلام يأتي من شهوات جنسية مختزنة أو مكبوتة، أو من صور خاطئة لاصقة بالعقل الباطن أو من ذكريات أو أخبار نجسة عالقة بالذاكرة.  وكل هذه الأمور تحتاج إلى علاج روحي أثناء النهار.  ويمكن أن يهتم الإنسان في النهار بتفادي أسباب الخطية التي يحلم بها، وإذا أكملت طهارة الأنسان في حياته الواعية، فمن النادر أن يحلم حلماً نجساً، بل إذا أتاه حلم كهذا لا يحتمله ويستيقظ.
2- هناك إحتلام يأتي نتيجة أسباب جسدية مثل كثرة الطعام، أو زيادة الأطعمة الدسمة، أو كثرة النوم، أو إعطاء الجسم راحة أكثر مما يحتاج، أو النوم على فراش ناعم أكثر من العادي.  وهذا السبب من السهل علاجة، والذين يتقنون السهر والصوم يقل إحتلامهم.
3- وقد يتسبب الأحتلام هم طريقة النوم، كأن ينام إنسان على ظهره فيسخن عموده الفقري، أو ينام على بطنه فتسخن أعضاؤه التناسلية، والوضع الصحيح هو النوم على الجانب الأيمن.
4- وقد يكون السبب هو الملابس الداخلية، والمفروض فيها أنها لا تكون ضاغطة على أعضاء الجسم الحساسة.
5- ولإتقاء الآحتلام، يحسن عدم الشرب كثيراً قبل النوم لتفادي إمتلاء المثانة البولية.
6- ويحسن أيضا عدم الذهاب إلى الفراش إلا إذا كان محتاجاً فعلاً إلى النوم.  مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.
7- وتفيد جداً الصلوات الكثيرة قبل النوم، حتى يتقدس فراشك بالصلاة وتحيط بك الملائكة أثناء نومك وتحفظ عفتك.  وعلى العكس من ذلك، فإن الأفكار الدنسة التي قد تشغل الفكر قبل النوم، تسبب له أحياناً إحتلاماً أثناء نومه.  مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.
8- على الإنسان أن يحترس أيضاً في أغطيته وهو نائم، ولا يدعها تحتك بجسده.  كما يحترس من البرد الذي يجعله ينكمش إنكماشاً على نفسه..  وأيضاً الدفء الزائد قد يسبب احتلاماً.
9- وقد يتسبب الإحتلام عن خوف زائد منه، يجعله شاغلاً للذهن بطريقة مبالغ فيها!
10- وقد يأتي الإحتلام عن حرب من الشيطان يريد بها أن يزعج الإنسان، أو أن يحرمه من التناول من السرائر الإلهية، أو أن يسقطه في اليأس، أو أن يقدم له أفكاراً نجسة تحاربه فيما بعد..  والآباء ينصحون بعدم تذكار الأحلام الرديئة التي حروب بها الإنسان في نومه، لئلا تكون له حرباً في يقظته.  فقد قال القديس يوحنا الدرجي: "لا تفكر في اليقظة ما تخيلته من النجاسة في المنام، فهذا هو غرض الشياطين من الآحلام الدنسة".




- كتاب بستان الروح - نيافة الأنبا يوأنس أسقف الغربية المتنيح
- سؤال: كيف نتجنب الوقوع في العادة الشبابية؟  وما هي طرق الخلاص منها؟
- سؤال: ما هي أبعاد العادة السرية؟ وما الخطأ فيها؟​


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

ما هو دور العاطفة في الحياة؟  وكيف يتم توجيهها توجيها سليما؟  وهل يمكن ان يتخلص الانسان من غريزه قد ولد بها؟​الإجابة:
يحدثنا نيافه الحبر الجليل الانبا موسى اسقف الشباب عن هذا الموضوع من عدة جوانب كالتالي:
*1) ما هو مفهوم العاطفة؟ *
التعريف العلمى للعاطفة: هى اتجاه وجدانى، نحو موضوع معين، مكتسب بالخبرات والتعليم.
وهنا نتجه بالسؤال إلى أنفسنا إلى من تتجه مشاعرنا؟ وحين تراجع ذاتك تسألها، من هو الإنسان الذى تفرح لرؤيته، تحزن لمرضه تقلق لغيابه، تسر لصحبته، تضيق لآلامه، تبتهج لنجاحه، مستعد أن تقدم بعض التنازلات من أجل أن تحتفظ بعلاقتك به؟ إن تجمع هذه الانفعالات والمشاعر حول محور واحد هو الذى يطلق عليه عاطفة الحب. 
*2) كيف نشأت تلك العاطفة أو مجموعة المشاعر حول شخص معين؟*


هو تكرار المواقف التى أثارت مشاعر البهجة والسرور - حتى يصبح لقاء شخص معين عادة مبهجة، وكأننا نؤكد أن العاطفة وليدة تجارب سارة متكررة ويفسر ذلك حب الطفل الوليد لأمه؛ فهى مصدر الشبع والانتصار على آلام الجوع والعطش.. فهو لا يولد بهذه العاطفة بل هى نتاج التعامل اليومى. ويمكن أن تراجع ذلك فى علاقتك التى تغلب عليها عاطفة الحب مع الآخرين.
*3) هل يتوقف تكون العواطف عند مرحلة معينة؟*
الحقيقة أن العواطف البشرية يظل يتسع نطاقها لتشمل الأخوة فى الأسرة، الأقارب، الأصدقاء فى المدرسة، الرفاق فى اللعب، المجموعة داخل الكنيسة أو الجيران.. ومع الوقت يكون هناك موضوع لحب الله وحب الوطن.
*4) هل لباقى جوانب الشخصية أثر فى تكوين العاطفة واختيار محورها؟*
لأن العاطفة وليدة استجابات فى مواقف متنوعة فيكون للخراج الشخصى والذوق الخاص، والقدرة على التمييز وإدراك أبعاد الموقف آثار واضحة على نوعية الاستجابة ومداها، بالإضافة إلى رصيد الخبرات العاطفية السابقة ويمكنك ملاحظة اندفاع بعض الأشخاص بسبب الفراغ النفسى أو العقلى أو الروحى أو ضعف العلاقات الاجتماعية أو الأسرية. 
*5) هل كل إنسان يحب؟*
لقد خلقنا الله جميعاً بدافع طبيعى للبحث عن علاقة بالآخرين فمنذ خلقة آدم بقول الكتاب "ليس حسناً أن يكون آدم وحده" (نص الكتاب موجود هنا في موقع القديس تكلا).  إن التفاعل مع الآخرين أمر حتمى ليس فقط لإشباع الاحتياجات الجسمية من مآكل ومشرب.. ولكن من أجل ما يسببه من ارتياح. فحاجة الطفل للحنان لا تقل أهمية عن حاجته للطعام..  ويستمر الأمر على نفس الحال باقى العمر، وإن اختلف الأسلوب والنوعية والمصدر.
*6) هل يدور الحب حول محور واحد؟*
الإنسان يحب الإنسان الآخر ولكن هذا لا يلغى أننا نحب:
أ‌- بعض الأماكن التى نسعد بالوجود فيها.. حجرتك.. مكتبك.. الشاطئ..
ب‌- دراسات معينة أو قراءات نهواها ونشغف بها، روحيات، أدبيات.
ت‌- الحب لمبادئ معينة يتمسك بها الشخص مثل الأمانة والحق حتى يضحى من أجلها.
ث‌- حب لوحة رسمها أو اقتناها - أو هدية ارتبطت بذكرى أو شخص مهم.
ج‌- حب العمل ومعروف عن شخصيات كثيرة تفانيها حباً لما تقوم به من أعمال.
ح‌- حتى حب الحيوان! وقد أثبتت الدراسات على السنين أن من يقتنى حيوان يحبه سواء كان كلب، قطة، سلحفاة، حصان، ببغاء.. أو نباتات يرويها ويرعاها أطول عمراً.​*7) هل الحب يلغى أو يقتل بعضه بعضاً:*
هناك ما يسمى العاطفة السائدة وهى تكون أهم العواطف فى حياة شخص معين، ولذلك تنتظم باقى العواطف فى ركابها أو تخضع لتوجيهها:
- نلاحظ هذا فى حياة أب له ابن مصاب فيضع كل الأمور والأشياء الأخرى فى خدمة إنقاذه.. رغم أنه أصلاً يحب وظيفته، يحب المال، يحب نفسه يحب باقى البناء.. ولكن يسود عليه هذا الحب.  مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.
- ويمكننا ملاحظة ذلك فيمن طغى عليهم حب الله حتى تركوا كل شئ وتبعوه.
- وهناك من ضحوا حياتهم من اجل أوطانهم أو مبادئهم..
- وهناك من طغى عليه حب المال حتى باع الأهل والأصدقاء والمبادئ وحتى كرامته.. من أجل حب المال.
- من طغى عليه حب رومانسى أو شهونى متى دمر حياته مثل مجنون ليلى، أو حتى انتحر مثل رواية روميو وجوليت، أو ما نسمعه حالياً عن رؤساء دول، أو عن فتيات مصريات أحببن الفنان عبد الحليم حافظ وانتحرن يوم وفاته!​*8) هل الحب كله دمار؟ هل له من فائدة؟*
إن العواطف المعتدلة الصادقة هى التى تعطى الفرد إحساسه بالحياة وصفته كإنسان، واعتدال الفرد فى استخدام عواطفه هو أهم علامات الاتزان النفسى، كما أن للعواطف آثار حسنة فهى تلعب دوراً هاماً فى إبداع وابتكار الفنانين وتمثل دافعية قوية لخدمة الغير، والتفانى فى مرعاة من يحتاج إلى الرعاية.
لكن للعواطف آثارها الضارة أيضاً فالعواطف القوية بصورة مبالغ فيها تؤثر تأثيراً سيئاً على الجسم والنفس، فمنها ما يؤدى إلى الأرق المضنى كما يؤدى إلى الانشغال عن باقى الأهداف الهامة فى الحياة مثل التعليم، العمل، والعبادة.. وقد تؤدى إلى التوتر والاكتئاب إذا حدث عائق اجتماعى فى مواجهة تحقيقها، وتستحوذ على الطاقة الجسمية والنفسية وتؤدى إلى عدم التركيز وتوقف الإنجازات الأخرى.
*9) هل حب الجنس الآخر خطية أم هزيمة اجتماعية؟*
يقول بولس الرسول للقديس تيموثاوس "أما الحدثات فعاملهن بكل طهارة كأخوات". واضح أن هناك شرطين: الأول هو أن يكون الحب طاهراً لا تطغى عليه الشهوات، والثانى أنها محبة أخوية لمجموعة كبيرة وليس واحدة تتحول إلى علاقات عاطفية عنيفة يصعب الانتصار عليها أو ضبطها.. ولها نتائجها على حياتنا الروحية إذا طغت الجوانب الجسدية، وأيضاً لها نتائجها الاجتماعية فهى إساءة إلى سمعة كل الأطراف، ولها آثارها النفسية فالعلاقة السطحية يمكن نسيانها ولكن إذا تعمقت يصعب إزالتها وتصبح مشكلة حين يتباعد الأطراف لأى سبب.
*10) هل هناك قدرة على ضبط الحب أو العاطفة؟*
فى بداية العلاقة يتحكم الإنسان فى عواطفه بسهولة، إذا أراد إذ تلعب إرادة الإنسان دوراً هاماً فى تحكمه فى العديد من مواقف الحياة - ولكن بعض الشباب يريد أن يحب..  فهنا إرادة الضبط غير فعالة. كلما زادت العلاقة عمقاً أو فترة زمنية، يصبح التحكم أصعب، يحسن أن يعمل الإنسان عقله من البداية.
وقد تحدث الكتاب المقدس عن الحب في أفسس 5 التى تقرأ فى كل إكليل عن العلاقة بين الرجل وامراته، ولذلك على كل منا -شاب وشابة- أن يدخر حبه للذى يتزوجه.  فكلما قوى الجانب الروحى، الجانب العقلى، الهدف الشخصى تزداد القدرة على توجيه العاطفة وضبطها والرب يعين. 
*

*​وأخيراً نختم بإجابة لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث:
*11)  هل يمكن لإنسان أن يتخلص من غريزة قد ولد بها؟*
الإنسان لا يقضى على غرائزه، إنما يحسن توجيهها فالغريزة الجنسية مثلاً عبارة عن طاقة وحب وعاطفة. فإن أحسن الإنسان توجيه ما عنده من طاقة وحب وعاطفة، بأسلوب سليم، حينئذ لا يتعب من الغريزة الجنسية. لأن الذي يتعب الإنسان ليس هو الغريزة، إنما انحرافها. الغضب مثلاً يمكن توجيهه إلي الخير، بغير عصبية، فيتحول إلي طاقة بناء وليس إلي هدم. وعنه تصدر النخوة والشهامة، والدفاع عن الحق، ونصرة المظلوم. كل ذلك بأسلوب روحي، ودون الوقوع في خطية، ويحسن استخدام الألفاظ. مثلما قال الكتاب "اغضبوا ولا تخطئوا" (سفر المزامير 4:4). لذلك أبحث عن الأخطاء التي تسبب لك انحرافات في غريزة ما، واعمل علي علاجها. واعرف أن الله لم يضع في طبيعتنا شيئاً خاطئاً، حينما خلقنا. إنما وضع فينا طاقات، لنستخدمها حسناً. ​


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

*

* نظرة المسيحية للجنس الآخر:*

*في البداية، ينبغي أن ننظر إلى التعامل بين الجنسين كأمر طبيعي تحتمه مجالات الدراسة والعمل والخدمة في الكنيسة، والعلاقات العائلية العادية..  ومن الخطأ أن نحاول منع هذا التعامل بالقوة، لأن ذلك سوف يخلق -حتماً- حواجز نفسية بين الجنسين، تؤثِّر تأثيرات سلبية على نموهم النفسي والاجتماعي والروحي، كما تؤثر تأثيرات سلبية على مستقبل الحياة الزوجية عند الشباب من الجنسين.*

*أولاً: نحو فهم جيد للجنس الآخر:*

*عزيزي الزائر: إليك بعض الصفات البسيطة التي تميز طبيعة كل جنس عن الآخر حسب رأي علماء النفس.*
*طبيعة الرجل*

*طبيعة المرأة*
*- يتم النضج الجسمي والعاطفي متأخراً بعض الوقت عن الفتاة*
*- أكثر جرأة وأقل خجلاً*
*- كلمات التقدير والتشجيع تؤثر فيه*
*- يميل للأمور العملية أكثر من الخيال*
*- يميل إلى استخدام القوة البدنية*
*- العقل غالباً ما يأخذ مكانه قبل العاطفة*
*- المناظر الجنسية تثير غريزته الجنسية بشكل مباشر*
*- يرتاح للفتاة الرقيقة المهذبة*
*- يحب أن يحصل على القيادة*
*- يحب في المرأة خضوعها له ولا يميل إلى المرأة العنيفة أو المتسلطة*
*- يتم النضج الجسمي والعاطفي مبكراً عن الشاب بحوالي سنتين*
*- أقل جرأة وأكثر خجلاً*
*- كلمات التقدير والتشجيع تؤثر فيها بدرجة أكبر*
*- تميل للخيال أكثر من الشاب*
*- تميل إلى استخدام عواطفها*
*- العاطفة غالباً ما تكون المدخل لشخصيتها قبل العقل*
*- الصور الجنسية لا تثير الغريزة بوجه عام، بل بعض الكلمات أو اللمسات*
*- ترتاح للرجل الملتزم المسئول*
*-أقل ميلاً إلى القيادة*
*- تحب في الرجل أن يقف بجانبها ويقودها بغير تسلُّ بل بمحبة*​*والآن إذا استطاع كل طرف أن يفهم طبيعة الجنس الآخر، هذا سيُكسِبه مهارة هامة في التعامل معه.*

*ثانياً: نحو نظرة نقية للجنس الآخر:*

** الميل نحو الجنس الآخر هو ميل طبيعي نقس أوجده الله في الإنسان ليبحث عن شريك -معين نظيره- يتكامل معه ويتحد به..  ولكن الخطورة أن تنحرف نظرتنا تجاه الجنس الآخر، فتتجه عيوننا بنظرات خاطئة، أو ندخل في أحاديث عابِثة غير هادفة؛ مما يؤدي إلى الانحدار بهذا الميل الطبيعي النقي إلى دائرة الشهوات القبيحة.*
** النظرة النقية نحو الجنس الآخر هي أن أنظر كشاب إلى الفتاة على أنها:*
*- شخصية محترمة لها فكر وطموحات وليست جسداً أشتهيه.*
*- شريكة لي في الإنسانية، وعلى نفس مستواي وليست أقل.*
*- مكملة لي، فأنا أحتاجها وهي تحتاجني.*
*- أخت لي ولا أقبل إيذائها أو جرح مشاعرها.*
*- لها جسد هو عضو في جسد المسيح الذي أنا عضواً فيه.*​** والنظرة النقية نحو الجنس الآخر هي أن أنظر كشابة إلى الشاب على أنه:*
*- أخي الذي أحتاجه وأحترمه.*
*- إنسان وليس ذئباً أو شيطاناً.*
*- شريك لي في الإنسانية وعلى نفس مستواي.*
*- له جسد هو عضو في جسد المسيح الذي أنا عضو فيه.*
*- وإذا كان هناك الشاب المستهتر العابِث، فهناك أيضاً الشاب الطاهر.*​** هذه النظرة النقية السليمة للجنس الآخر هي عامل أساسي من عوامل نجاح الحياة العملية، وهي أيضاً من أساسيات تكوين الشخصية، وكذلك هي من دعائم حياة الطهارة.*

*ثالثاً: مجالات التعارف بين الجنسين:*

*التعامل بين الجنسين يبدأ بالتعارف بينهما، والتعارف -إذا حدث- ينبغي أن يتم بطريقة طبيعية، بلا تكلُّف ولا تصنُّع، وفي ظروف الحياة العادية..*
*- فهناك تعارف عائلي: وهو تعارف منظم تحت رعاية الوالدين وتوجيههما، بهدف مساعدة النشء على الخروج عن الذات، وبناء الشخصية، وتهذيب الأحاسيس، وإزالة الغموض حول طبيعة الجنس الآخر..  وذلك بداية من الطفولة وتبادل الزيارات والخروجات مع العائلات..  ويلتقي فيه الفتيان والفتيات في النور، بدون ضغط وفرض سوء النية..*
*- وهناك تعارف كنسي: يمكن تحققه الكنيسة من خلال تبادل الزيارات والرحلات العائلية التي تنظمها الكنائس للأديرة والأماكن السياحية..  ومن خلال الاجتماعات والندوات المشتركة التي يتم من خلالها تبادل وجهات النظر في القضايا التي تهم الطرفين..  أو من خلال أنشطة كنسيّة مشتركة كخدمة الملاجئ وأخوة الرب، وخدمة النادي (اقرأ المزيد حول الخدمات هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في ركن الخدمة).. إلخ.*
*وعندما يتعارف الشباب من الجنسين في حضن الكنيسة، فسوف يكون لهذا التعارف وقاره وهيبته وقدسيته، وسيكون لذلك أثر بالغ في تحقيق تعارف سليم بنَّاء يساهم في نضوج الشخصية وبناء نفسية سوية عن شباب الكنيسة.*
*إن الفَصْل المُتَعَمَّد بين الجنسين الذي يمُارَس أحياناً على مستوى الأسرة أو الكنيسة له نتائجه السلبية..  إن مَنْ يقومون به يهدفون -بحُسن النية- إلى تجنُّب المشاكل التي قد تحدث نتيجة التعامل بين الجنسين، وهم في ذلك يعتقدون أن عدم وجود مشاكل ظاهرة -بفضل استمرار التباعد بين الجنسين- إنما هو مقياس للاستقامة والعفة!  بغض النظر عن المعاناة والصراعات الداخلية التي تنتاب الشاب نتيجة الشعور بالعزلة والتقوقع حول الذات..!*
*- هناك أيضاً تعارف في نطاق الدراسة: حيث تساعد ظروف تواجد الشباب من الجنسين في نطاق المدرسة أو الجامعة أو الدروس الخصوصية على توافر فرص التعارف بينهما..  وهذه اللقاءات الجماعية تفيد جداً فبناء شخصية الفرد، وتصقل خبرته النفسية والاجتماعية..  وأفضل أسلوب للاستفادة من التعارف بين الجنسين في نطاق الدراسة أن يبدأ جماعياً ويستمر جماعياً..  أي لا يتحوَّل بمرور الوقت إلى علاقة خاصة ينحصر فيها طالب مع طالبة منفصلين عن باقي الجماعة.*
*ينبغي أيضاً أن يكون التعارف محدوداً في نطاق الحياة الدراسية، دون أن يتطوَّر إلى علاقات خارج حدود المدرسة أو الجامعة..*
*- وهناك تعارف في محيط الأصدقاء والجيران: وينبغي أن يكون في النور كذلك، وبشكل طبيعي غير مُفتعَل، ويكون وقوراً ناضجاً..*

*رابعاً: مزايا التعامل السليم بين الجنسين:*

*1- التعامل يفتح المجال أمام الشباب والفتيات أن يفهم كل منهما طبيعة الآخر..*
*2- التعامل يفتح المجال للنمو الطبيعي، نفسياً وأخلاقياً، عند كل من الشاب والفتاة..*
*3- التعامل بين الجنسين يعوِّض نقص بعض الظروف التربوية التي قد ينشأ فيها الفرد..*
*4- ويقلل من حدة الضغوط الجنسية، لأنه يخلق جوّاً صحيّاً سويّاً بين الجنسين..*
*5- يساهم في نضج الشخصية وبنائها، إذ يساعد على تهذيب العاطفة وتحويلها في اتجاه حل الآخرين (الحب العام)..*
*6- اشتراك الشباب والفتيات معاً في عمل جماعي في إطار الكنيسة يساهم -بلاشك- في تنمية الثقة بالنفس، كما ينمي القدرة على الحوار واحترام الرأي الآخر، إذ يُرَقّي أسلوب التفاهم، ويُعَلِّم إتيكيت etiquette التعامل مع الآخرين عموماً، ويعالج التردد، ويقوّي القدرة على اتخاذ القرارات..*
*7- إن مساهمة الشباب والفتيات في أعمال جماعية مشتركة، كالإعداد للحفلات أو المعارض الكنسيّة، أو التخطيط ليوم روحي أو رحلة أو خدمة الملاجئ.. كل هذا يساعد على تنمية عملية الخروج عن الذات، وتقوية روح الخدمة، بالإضافة إلى تفجير القدرات الفنية والإبداعية لدى الشباب والفتيات، واكتشاف المهارات والمواهب..*
*8- إن وجود الشباب في جماعة روحية كنسية، يساهم -بالإضافة لكل المميزات السابقة- في النمو الروحي للشباب من الجنسين..  ذلك لأن حياة الشركة لا تنمي اتجاه خروج الفرد عن ذاته فقط، إنما تضفي على الجماعة مسحة روحية من خلال الصلاة المشتركة، ودراسة كلمة الله، والتناول المشترك.*​ 
*خامساً: نحو تعامل سوي مع الجنس الآخر (خصائص التعامل السليم بين الجنسين):*

*التعامل مع الجنس الآخر فن هام وضروري للحياة، ويجب أن نبدأ في اكتسابه تدريجياً منذ بداية مرحلة المراهقة..  ونضع هنا أمامك بعض الإرشادات الهامة التي تعينك في التعامل مع الجنس الآخر:*
*1- تعامل جماعي: المحبة والاحترام للجميع بدون تخصيص، فالتخصيص يكون في علاقات الزواج فقط، أما تكوين الثنائيات بعيداً عن الزواج هو لعب بالنار وإهدار لسمعة الطرفين.  فلانفراد والانعزال يجعلان الفرد لا يستفيد بميزة الوجود في جماعة!*
*2- يجب أن تكون هناك العلاقة هادفة وليست عابِثة أو لمجرد الاستلطاف فقط، وكذلك ينبغي أن يكون للتعامل مجال محدد (في الدراسة – في العمل – في الكنيسة – في الخدمة)..*
*وهنا يمكن القول بكل حق أن المجتمع المختلط ينبغي أن يكون مجتمع عمل وليس مجتمع صداقات..  هذه حقيقة اجتماعية وتربوية هامة.*
*3- تعامل وقور: ينبغي أن يقوم التعامل بين الجنسين على الاحترام المتبادَل لشخص "الآخر"، وهذا يلزم الشبان والفتيات بالسلوك بوقار خاص.  فلا يكون الشاب كثير الهزل والتهريج، ولا تحاول الفتاة أن تلفت النظر بملابسها وبأسلوب حديثها.. *
*3- أن يكون التعامل في النور وليس في الخفاء، حتى لا نعطي للشيطان فرصة للعمل.*
*4- ينبغي أن يراعي الشاب أن يتعامل برقة وأدب مع الفتاة، ويحترمها ويقدرها ولا يجرحها بكلمة جارحة، ويضبط دائماً عينيه في التعامل معها، حتى لا تتحرك غرائزه في اتجاه خاطئ.*
*5- ينبغي أن تراعي الشابة أن تتعامَل مع الشاب بجدية وبكل احترام، وتراعي الحشمة في الملبس والحركات وطريقة الكلام معه حتى لا تعثره، وأن تكون متعقلة وتفكر جيداً قبل الكلام والتصرف.*
*6- تعامل في حدود: إن أسلوب التعامل بين شخصين من نفس الجنس، يختلف -بكل تأكيد- عن تعامل الشاب والفتاة..  فالشاب يمكن أن يلتقي مع صديقه في أي وقت يشاء، ويبقى معه مدة غير محدودة بقيود، ويستطيع أن يقابله في أي مكان، وأن يتبادلا الزيارات في المنزل بلا شرود، وأن يتحدث معه في كافة الموضوعات بلا حرج، ويأخذ مشورته في أمور خاصة، ويمزج حديثه بعض الفكاهة والدعابة إذا شاء..*
*أما بين الشاب والفتاة فالوضع يختلف، ذلك لأن الاختلاف الجنسي بينهما يجعل هناك بعض التحفظات الأخلاقية والروحية، التي تستلزم أن يكون للتعامل بينهما الطابع العائلي الوقور..*
*7- تعامل يراعي التقاليد الاجتماعية:  فينبغي أن يجري في حدود تناسب التقاليد الاجتماعية التي اعتدنا عليها ونشأنا فيها، بشرط ألا ينحرف تطبيق هذه التقاليد نحو التزمت والإنغلاق، ولا ينحرف نحو الإباحية والانفلات.*
*8- تعامل عقلاني لا عاطفي: عندما تتحول مرحلة الإعجاب العام بمرحلة "الحب الخاص"، نجد العاطفة المتدفقة التي تستولي على العقل وتطغى عليه..  فالعاطفة إذا تغلبت على العقل، تصبح عمياء لا ترى سوى الشكل الخارجي..*
*9- تعامل مسيحي: المسيحي هو مَنْ يخضع للروح القدس السّاكِن فيه (1 كو 6: 19-20)، والروح يجدد طبيعة ذلك الإنسان، ويثمر فيه ثمار القداسة والنقاء (غل 5: 22)، ولذلك يكتسب المسيحي رؤية نقية للمادة والجسد والناس عموماً "كُلُّ شَيْءٍ طَاهِرٌ لِلطَّاهِرِينَ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى تيطس 1: 15)، ويكون له فكر مُستنير مُنفَتِح غير متزمت.*​ 
*سادساً: مواصفات أسلوب التعامل المسيحي بين الجنسين:*

*1- النظرة البسيطة (مت 5: 28؛ 6: 22).*
*2- تعامل هادئ بلا توتر ولا تخوّف.*
*3- الحديث مباشر لا يحمل معاني أو إسقاطات حسّية، والمرح وقور، والدعابة لطيفة هادئة، والكلمات غير مُصطنعة ولا مُتكلفة، وغير هزيلة ولا سوقيّة..*
*4- اللقاءات ينبغي أن تأتي طبيعية بلا تصنُّع..*
*5- الكلمات والمجاملات ينبغي أن تتناسَب مع درجة الصداقة، ومستوى الثقة بين الطرفين..*
*6- إحساس المساواة بين الجنسين ينبغي أن يسود التعامل بينهما، فبدون المساواة لا تستقيم العلاقة..*
*7- لا نتظاهَر بما ليس فينا أمام الآخرين، ولا نحاول أن نلفت الأنظار كي نستحوذ على الإعجاب..  فلا يتمادى الشاب في عبارات التهريج والاستلطاف، كي يستدر ضحك الفتيات واستحسانهن، ويشعر بثقة مزيفة على جذب انتباههن..  كذلك لا تحاول الفتاة لفت الأنظار بالمبالغة في التزيد، أو التمادي في التدلل وإظهار الرقة المُبالَغ فيها.*
*إذا راعينا هذا في تعاملنا مع الجنس الآخر نصل إلى تعامل سوي وسليم.*​




- المرجع: كتاب كيف أحيا طاهراً؟ - القس بيشوي حلمي
- المرجع: كتاب التعامل بين الجنسين- د. عادل حليم
- كتاب تساءلات شبابية - عادل حليم
- كتاب الشباب وحياة الطهارة - الأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب
​


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

انا انسان يرتبط عملى بالانترنت ولكنى اسقط كلما جلست امامه - سالت كثيرين، منهم من قال الحل الصلاة ومنهم من قال الحل الارادة - اريد رايكم ولكن بدون اجابات مثالية لا تتفق مع الواقع 0 هل اترك عملى مثلا وشكرا لكم​الإجابة:
[FONT=)]*أولاً، الصلاة ليست من المثاليات التي يجب أن نضعها جانباً!*  يقول سليمان الحكيم في سفر الحكمة: "ولما علمت بأني لا أكون عفيفاً ما لم يهبني الله العفة..  توجَّهت إلى الرب وسألته من كل قلبي.." (حكمة 31:8).  ربما قد لا ترى ثماراً لصلواتك..  ولكن الله يسمع، ويرى تعبك، ومحبتك، وهو يؤتي الثمار في أوانه..  [/FONT]
*

*فلا تهمل الصلاة لأي سبب من الأسباب..  بل حاول أن تجعلها جزء لا يتجزأ من تحركاتك..  ولنتحدث عن جانب العمل، فأتذكر أنني عندما كنت أمارس عملاً شبيهاً وفيه استخدام الكمبيوتر لمدة ساعات، كان أول شيء أفعله على الكمبيوتر هو فتح صفحة الأجبية على الإنترنت، وأصلي الصلاة التي توافق الساعة التي أتيت فيها إلى العمل..  ولو مزمور واحد وأنا جالس..  وأمارس عملي بعدها بصورة عادية..
*تستطيع كذلك أن تقوم بوضع صورة قديس، أو آية من الكتاب تجعلك تتذكر الله*، وتنظر إليها أمامك أعلى الشاشة monitor أو على الـCPU..  أو تضع الصورة أو الآية على سطح المكتب Desktop..  ومن الممكن أن تقوم بعمل صفحة البداية لمتصفح الإنترنت مثل إنترنت إسكبلورر Internet Explorer أو غيره، تفتح على موقع ديني تحبه..  كموقع الأنبا تكلا مثلاً *J* (إضغط هنا لعمل ذلك الآن!)
إذا كان في استطاعتك، حاول *نقل شاشة الكمبيوتر*، أو تعديل وضعها بحيث تكون أمام زملائك أو عملائك..
*إذا كنت تسمع ترانيم أو ألحان أو قداسات أو الكتاب المقدس المسموع على الكمبيوتر* بصورة دائمة، أو حتى حينما تشعر بالرغبة في فتح مواقع غير لائقة، فهذا سيعطيك الحماسة والقدرة عن البعد عن المواقع الإباحية..  وأيضاً فهو سيعمل مع الوقت على موضوع "استيحاء الفكر"، أي أن الفكر نفسه يستحي التفكير في تلك الأمور، أو يتركها سريعاً، أو يهرب منها في الإندماج مع العظة أو التسبحة التي يسمعها..  كذلك بإمكانك مشاهدة بعض من لقطات من قناة أغابي القبطية أون لاين، أو الاستماع لراديو مسيحي من أي من المواقع القبطية التي تقدم هذه الخدمة..
وإن كنت في مكان عام، تستطيع أن تسمعها بوضع سماعة للأذن headphone، بدلاً من السماعة الكبيرة..  أو أن تستخدم الموبايل mobile في هذا الأمر بالسماعة، إذا كان الأمر متعذراً على الجهاز الكبير..  مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.
*لا تهمل أيضاً الوسائط الروحية العامة،* فما تجد نفسك مسحوباً إليه في التفكير في الخطأ وفتح مواقع صفراء، ما هو إلا نتاج لأفكار في أوقات أخرى، أو في طريقك للعمل، أو قبل نومك في الأمس..  فاعمل على أن تطهر أفكارك، وإن جاء إليك فكر رديء، لا تسترسل فيه (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات)..  وإن سقطت بالفكر، فلا تسقط بالفعل..  وإذا سقطت بالفعل، فلا تيأس بل قم بسرعة وأنت في حالتك هذه وصل إلى الله عز وجل..  وأطلب منه معونة، وقدرة..  قل له: "ساعدني أن أرضيك..  يا رب أن ترى شدة حالي، فقوِّ إرادتي، وشدد عزيمتي..  أنت تعلم إني أحبك"..
إذا وجدت نفسك في وضع صعب أو على وشك السقوط او فتح مواقع غير سليمة، فقم الآن واذهب تحدث مع أي شخص، أو مارس عملاً آخر يستدعي تركيزاً ذهنياً..  أو افتح الكتاب المقدس واقرأ مزموراً..  وإذا كان صعب عليك أن تقرأ الكتاب المقدس أمام آخرين في العمل، فاقرأه على الإنترنت، أو على الموبايل..
لا تهمل القداسات وممارسة باقي الوسائط الروحية مثل الاجتماعات الدينية، والقراءة الروحية، و العشيات والتسبحة..  وبالأولى تحدث مع أب اعترافك في هذا الأمر، واخبرنا بأفكار جديدة ترى أنها تصلح لهذه الصفحة لنقوم بإضافتها هنا بموقع الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت..  ويقول الكتاب المقدس في موضوع الامتلاء من الأمور النافعة لترك الأمور الضارة بطريقة الإحلال: "النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل، وللنفس الجائعة كل مر حلو" (سفر الأمثال 7:27).
أما فكرة تركك للعمل، فلست أنا الذي سيخبرك بما يجب أن تفعله..  فإن كان عملك يعثرك، فالأفضل بالطبع أن تبحث عن عملٍ آخر..  أو تبحث عن وظيفة أخرى داخل العمل..  ولكن إن كانت العثرة تأتي من قلبك أنت..  فهنا يجب أن تبحث عن علاج المشكلة، وليس عن مرهم لتخفيف الألم!




​*وأخيراً وليس آخراً، فهناك برامج software** تستطيع تحميلها من على الإنترنت لتقوم بعمل واقي ضد المواقع الجنسية* وغيرها من المواقع الضارة بك أو بالكمبيوتر الممتلئة بالفيروسات وغيرها..  وتستطيع تحميل نسخ تجريبية منها من صفحة برامج الإنترنت بقسم البرامج العامة بالموقع هنا.
أمر آخر أود أن أنوه له، وهو ألا تهمل موضوع الإرادة (كما هو واضح من رسالتك)!  وإن كانت الإرادة غير قوية، تستطيع تدريبها كما تقوم بتدريب العضلات..  الأمر لا يأتي بين يوم وليلة، ولكنه يأتي بالتدريج..  وبالتدريب..  والديمومة في الممارسة..
ومن الأمور التي تقوي الإرادة: الصوم..  والالتزام بالصلاة في مواعيد محددة، أو عدد معين من الصلوات..  و الميطانيات..  وأيضاً تقوية الإرادة تأتي من تحمل المسئولية، والالتزام بها..
واعلم عزيزي أن هذا المقال لا قيمة له بدون ممارسة فعلية، أو تجربة شخصية لبعض مما جاء فيه حسبما يناسب حالتك..  فأهم شيء هو أن تبدأ..  وليبدأ الله معك ويقويك،،،



المصدر :http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...-Porn-Sites-n-How-to-Strengthen-the-Will.html


​


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

الأنبا بيمن
*1-الجنس مقدساً*
​


*يعالج هذا الكتاب قضية هامة تواجه الشباب وخاصة في هذا العصر.. إنه يطرح قضية الجنس من منظار مسيحي، يقدمها بأسلوب تتكامل فيه الجوانب الروحية مع البيولوجية والسيكولوجية والاجتماعية... فهذه النظرة الشمولية هي ما يحتاجه الشاب الآن في مواجهه قضاياه المعاصرة... *
*والكتاب يبدأ رحلة الحياة منذ بداية تكوين الأسرة، ويقدم مفهوم الأسرة من خلال الإنجيل المعاش، ثم تمتد الدراسة لتقدم بداية الحياة الجسدية كثمرة من ثمار الحب العائلي... وإذ إن المعالجة جريئة لتوضيح ما يخشى الوالدان في خجل غير سليم أن يقولوه لأولادهم، إلا إن الدراسة تثري المعرفة ولكن دون إثارة أو تحرر أو استباحة. *
*وبعد أن يمر الكتاب سريعاً على الإنجاب وبداية الحياة يوضح معالم الدافع الجنسي عند الإنسان... يشرحه إنسانياً ومسيحياً... فيتعرض لسمو هذا الدافع الإنساني وإرتباطه صميمياً بالحب الصادق والنزعة إلي الشركة وذوبان الفردية. وأما الانحرافات التي قد يتعرض لها تيار هذه الغريزة فقد قدمت في إيجاز وتحذير دون إرهاب ديني (اقرأ مقالاً آخر عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). ولما كانت حياة الطهارة والعفة ونقاوة القلب هي الطريق الوحيد للحياة الجنسية كما أرادها الله في النموذج الذي خلق في الجنة، وفي تعاليمه المباركة بعد تجسده ووجوده بيننا كإنسان مثلنا في كل شيء فيما عدا الخطية وحدها.. ولما كانت هذه الحياة هي الهدف والوسيلة معاً المعاناة والخلاص من العزلة معاً فإن الكتاب يفرد لها فصلاً مستقلاً. ليسمح الله أن يقدس شبابنا من كل دنس الجسد والروح ليعيشوا حسب الروح وليس حسب الجسد. للثالوث القدوس المجد والإكرام. أمين. *

*http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...1-Al-Gens-Mokadasan/Sacred-Sex__01-intro.html*
​


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*



*لماذا خلق الله الإنسان ذكراً وأنثى؟*




*لعلك عندما قرأت هذه الكلمات في الإصحاح الأول من سفر التكوين " فخلق الله الإنسان على صورة الله. على صورته خلقه، ذكراً *

*وأنثى خلقهم" (أية 27)، سألت نفسك، لماذا خلق الله الإنسان هكذا ذكراً وأنثى؟ ولكن ما أن تتابع قراءتك في الإصحاح الثاني حتى تجد الإجابة.. إن أدم كان في الجنة وحيداً، لم تسعده الألفة مع الحيوانات أو كافة المخلوقات المادية التي خلقها الله له.. ويعبر الكتاب عن هذا بالقول " ليس جيداً أن يوجد آدم وحده" (تك2: 18) " وأما لنفسه لم يجد معيناً نظيراً".. "فأوقع الرب الإله سباتاً على آدم فنام، فأخذ واحداً من أضلاعه، وملأ مكانها لحماً، وبنى الرب الإله الضلع التي أخذها من آدم امراة واحضرها إلى آدم. فقال آدم هذه الآن عظم من **عظامي ولحم من لحمى... هذه تدعى امرأة لأنها من إمرء آخذت.. لذلك يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامراته ويكونان جسدا واحدا" (تك2: 20-25). *
*فيتضح إذن القصد الالهى إن الأنوثة تصنع شركة ووحدة مع الذكورة.. وفى هذا التكامل تصبح الحياة بهيجة، إذ يرى الرجل في آمراته ما لا يجده في نفسه فلا تكون البشرية نسخة واحدة متكررة من آدم، بل يكون هناك الرجل وتكون هناك المرأة... إن ادم شعر بفائدة خلقة *حواء* له، وأنها توافقه كل الموافقة، وهو يتوافق معها كل الاتساق والموافقة (اقرأ مقالاً آخر عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). ولاحظ إن بعض ما ينقصه كان موجود في رفيقته *حواء*، وبعض ما ينقصها هي قد أحرزه في كيانه، فقد قسم الله بينهما مواهبه... وهكذا يكمل الواحد الآخر، وفى وحدتهما تجتمع ثروة بشرية كاملة ومنسجمة.. *
*وتقسيم المواهب الإلهية على كليهما هي إحدى معجزات خلق الإنسان، فجسم الرجل يختلف عن جسم المرأة في تركيبه وبعض أعضائه، ولهذا يقبل الرجل عموما على الأعمال الخشنة التي تحتاج إلى مجهود عضلي كالبناء والنجارة والحدادة والأشغال المتعبة في الخارج، بينما المرآة يتفق تكوينها عموما مع المهام المنزلية ورعاية الأطفال والعناية بالشئون الشخصية الفردية – وأن كان عصرنا هذا قد غير الكثير من هذه النواميس الطبيعية... *
*وهكذا إذ يجتمع الحنو مع الشدة، والبأس مع الرقة يحدث الانسجام المذهل في الحياة البشرية... *
*وهكذا تصبح الحياة أيضا جميلة عندما يلتقي الرجل والمرأة على صعيد الحب والحياة الزوجية، إذ يتبادلان التشجيعات وبذل الذات، ويتحابان ويرتبطان بسر الزيجة المقدس، لتكون حياتهما مملكة مقدسة للرب على الأرض. *


*http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...s-Mokadasan/Sacred-Sex__02-Male-n-Female.html*


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

ملكوت الله في الأسرة المقدسة




*لعللك حضرت عرسا، وشاهدت صلاة الإكليل في الكنيسة. إن الصلوات التي تسمعها كلها تشير إلى إن الأسرة في قصد الله تعنى كنيسة صغيرة وطريقا إلى الملكوت.. لهذا يضع **الكاهن على رأسي العروسين الأكاليل... لان الإكليل هو إشارة إلى الملك. فأكاليل الزواج *

*تشير إلى بداية تأسيس مملكة صغيرة هي عربون الملكوت السماوي الأبدي. وإذا كنت ترى بعض المسيحيين حاليا قد أفرغوا الأسرة من هذا المضمون، وصارت حياتهم العالمية دنيوية خالية من الحضور الإلهي وليست ساعية إلى الملكوت، فان هذه هي الخطيئة التي تشابه الخيانة الزوجية... *
*ما أسمى نظرة كنيستنا إلى سر الزيجة.. أنها تعتبره حياة مقدسة، وصلواته صلوات روحانية يحل فيها الرب يسوع بروحه القدوس مع ملائكته وقديسيه وعلى رأسهم العذراء مريم الذين شاركوا جميعا في عرس قانا الجليل... أنهم يشرفون ليشاركوا أعضاء الكنيسة أفراحهم ومشاعرهم ويعطى الرب بنفسه وبروحة القدوس بركة قانا الجليل للعروسيين. *
*ما أرق هذا !! وما أقدسه!! وما أبعده عن المفهوم الدنيوي السائد في هذا العالم تجاه هذا السر !! وما أروع طقس الكنيسة في ليتورجية الزواج عندما تختتم صلواتها بالتقديس على هذا الحب الذي جمع العروسين. إنها تقرا كلمات بولس الرسول الذي يشبة العلاقة بين الزوجيين بعلاقة المسيح بالكنيسة... ثم هي تؤكد إن الذي ألف القلبين هو الروح القدس نفسه الذي يشبه العازف الذي يصنع من الأوتار المختلفة نغما ملائكيا ولحنا سمائيا وسيمفونية إلهية.. هذا هو موضوع اللحن الذي يرتله الشمامسة بعد الإنجيل "هؤلاء الذين الفهم الروح القدس معا مثل قيثارة يسبحون الله كل حين بمزامير وتسابيح وتماجيد روحية النهار والليل بقلب لا يسكت " ثم تصلى أيضاً كي يبارك الرب مضجعهما "اطلع على عبيدك (اقرأ مقالاً آخر عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).. ثبِّت اتصالاهما. احرس مضجعهما نقيا. استرهما مع بيتهما بيمينك... احفظهما بامتزاج واحد وسلام. هب لهما فرحا وسرورا ليظهروا لك يا الله الحي ثمرة الحياة من البطن". *


*http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Al-Gens-Mokadasan/Sacred-Sex__03-Heaven.html*


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*



*الحب الزيجي*

*لعلك شاهدت يوماً منظراً انطبع بعمق في ذاكرتك عندما رأيت زوجين حديثي الزواج وقد انفردا معاً في جلسة هادئة أو نزهة لطيفة... أو آخرين قد مضى على زواجهم سنيناً طويلة وأحدهم يؤنس الآخر ويلاطفه في ضيقة يمر بها.. بل وأحياناً يجلسان معاً في هدوء وصمت ولكن سر الحب يشع من قلبيهما لأن زمان الكلام قد انتهى وبقي لهيب الحب الإلهي الزوجي سعيراً ملتهباً لم تستطع أحداث الحياة وهموم الدنيا وتحديات الأيام أن تجعله يخبو أو تنطفئ جذوته.. *
*إن الحب الطاهر بين الرجل والمرأة لهو سر من الأسرار العجيبة التي خلقها الله في حياة الإنسان. إنه سعادة للإنسان ودفء له وسط *

*ثلوج الحياة المتراكمة.. إنها متعته وسط هموم الدنيا وأتعابها.. *
*كيف يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً؟!... إنه معنى عميق فيه الالتقاء والانتقاء والشركة. لقد انتقاها وأحبها والتزم بها. وصنع معها وحدة زيجية تفيض حباً وفرحاً... لهذا قال الكتاب إن الله خلق الإنسان على صورته ومثاله، فمع أن الله ليس ثلاثة أشخاص منفصلة، ولكنه ثلاثة أقانيم متحدة في جوهر واحد، ومن خلال هذه الشركة يحيا الأب مع الكلمة الابن والروح القدس في ألفة المحبة الإلهية التي تعلو على كل إدراك وقياس. هكذا الإنسان مخلوق على نفس الصورة – مع الفارق الشديد – إذ إن سعادته لا تكتمل إلا في جو من الشركة مع الآخر. *
*فعندما يشب الطفل ويجد أباه وأمه واحداً في الروح والفكر والقلب والاهتمام يدرك شيئاً عن محبة الله ويفهم شيئاً من قصد الله في تكوين الأسرة. إن الطفل لا ينمو بلبن الرضاعة فقط بل بحليب الحنان والحب... لا يشبعه ما يدخل جوفه من خلال فمه فقط بل ينتعش أكثر من خلال قبلات والديه وابتساماتهم وصدرهم المملوء حناناً وحباً وفرحاً بوجوده... *
*نعم، في الأسرة يقتني الطفل اختباراته الأولى في الحياة، إنها خبرة الحب العظيم والتفاني الدائم.. وهذه هي الهدية العظيمة التي ينعم بها الله على الأطفال، كما إن الأطفال أنفسهم هم هدية الله للوالدين، لأنه فيهم يلتقي القلبان وتتحد الأفئدة والأرواح وتدعم الشركة والوحدة ويلتهب الحب بالنار التي ألقاها الرب على الأرض وأرادها أن تضرم. *
*هيا بنا لتلمس في داخلك أثر هذا الحب الزيجي الذي غرسه الله في قلب كل إنسان... *
*+ قد لا تشعر في هذا السن الذي أنت فيه بإحساس خاص تجاه شخص من الجنس الأخر إما لنظرتك الطاهرة في التعامل مع الجميع منهم، وقوة إرادتك في عدم الاستهواء لأحد، أو لعدم تواجد الفرص للتعامل معهم... لا تنزعج لهذا... إنه شئ طيب.. *
*ولكني أريد أن أقول للبعض الذي بدأ يحس بتعلق عاطفي، إن هذا الذي نبت في داخله ليس هو الثمرة الناضجة التي ينبغي أكلها وذلك لأسباب ينبغي أن نطرحها للبحث والمناقشة بوضوح.. *
*إننا نسأل هذا الفتى أو تلك الفتاة: ما هي المقاييس التي بنيت عليها إعجابك بالشخص الآخر؟! إنها غالباً ما تكون مقاييس سطحية ليست هي التي على أساسها يختار الشخص الناضج شريك حياته.. ما أدراك بطباع تلك الفتاة ذات الملامح الجميلة؟! وماذا تعرفين عن ذالك الفتي ذو الجسد المتناسق والوجه الوسيم؟!*
*بل أريد أن أقول أكثر من هذا، إنه حتى لو كان إعجابك بالشخصية تجاوز حد السمات الجسمية والعاطفية وكان إعجاباً عميقاً، فأنت لا تعرف إن كان سيظل هذا الإعجاب قوياً ومستمراً مع مرور الزمن وتغير الظروف والأحوال الخارجية والداخلية حتى يأتي سن الزواج الذي يتأخر بتعقد الحياة والظروف الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والعلمية المتلاحقة. *
*ثم أنت تتغير داخلياً حسبما يؤكد رجال علم النفس، فلكل مرحلة نمو سيكولوجيتها وسماتها، فما كنت تختاره من ملابس في المرحلة الثانوية ترفض أن ترتديه وأنت على أعتاب نهاية المرحلة الجامعية، فما يروق لك اليوم ينمو ويتطور ويتعدل، خاصة إذا كان النمو النفسي والروحي طبيعياً لا انحراف فيه.. *
*إنها مرحلة لابد أن تنمو فيها مفاهيمك ومقاييس إعجابك بالأمور. فهل من الحكمة أن ترتبط منذ الآن بشخص لمدة سنوات طويلة لا تعلم ماذا سيصادفك فيها من خبرات وتحديات؟!*
*بل وحتى إن إفترضنا ثباتك على رأيك طوال السنوات الطويلة القادمة فسوف يكون الوضع أسوأ. فماذا تتوقع أن يكون حال عواطفك خلال تلك الفترة؟! إنها مشاعر ولهانة، ولو إفترضنا نموها، فإن هذا النمو سيكون نوعاً من الاحتراق الداخلي وتعذيب النفس، هذا على أحسن احتمالات، إذ من الممكن أن يقود هذا للزنى وممارسة العادات الجنسية المنحرفة. *
*إذ حتى لو إحساسك بالآخر ظاهرة غير نجسة، فإنه من الأفضل للطرفين أن يكبحا جماح نفسيهما.. لا تبح سرك لأحد إلا لأب اعترافك كي يصلي من أجلك كي يرفع الرب عنك الحرب أو يمنحك الإرادة لتصبر حتى تنضج وتأتي الساعة المعينة من الرب لتحقيق شركة الحب الزيجي. فأحرص على ألا تختلي بالآخر ولا تلعب بعواطفه وتثيرها لئلا تعثره وتعثر نفسك أيضاً. سلِّم هذه الطاقة المقدسة للرب وأستودعها في يد راعي الرعاة الأعظم الذي يدبر حياتك ويعرف الصالح ويمنحه في حينه الحسن.. إنه يفتح ولا أحد يغلق، ويغلق ولا أحد يفتح.. طوبى لمن آمَن وسلَّم حياته لمن بيده مفاتيح الحياة... *
*لقد تسلم لنا من الآباء إن الحب الزوجي ليس نوعاً من الغراميات، إنه حب واقعي روحي ملتزم (اقرأ مقالاً آخر عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). وهو حي طاهر لا يتجه إلي الجسد وحده ليتلهى به ويلتذ، وإنما يلتقي بالأخر على مستوى الشخص كله بكيانه الروحي والنفسي والعاطفي والفكري والجسدي... وهو حب نامي يبدأ حاراً في الخطوبة السعيدة ولا تطفئه إحباطات الحياة ومصادمات الشركة واختلافات الطباع والأفكار. بل هو حب يتجاوز كل هذه الصعاب لأنه حب إلهي أمكن أن ينتهي، ما كان حباً يوماً.. وهو حب عميق يجد في إتحاد الجسدين تعبيراً عن الداخل. إنه لغة ووسيلة وصال... وإن تعذر اللقاء الجسدي لظروف طارئة في الحياة الزوجية كالسفر لبعثة أو المرض مدة، فإن هذا لا يهدد الوحدة لأن الحب ليس هو الجنس، بل إن الجنس هو تعبير عن الحب. *
*إن هذا لا يهدد الوحدة الصادقة لأن "ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان".. .. *


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

:smi411:

المصدر :  http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Coptic-Books/FreeCopticBooks-011-Late-Bishop-Bemen/001-Al-Gens-Mokadasan/Sacred-Sex__04-Marital-Love.html


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

*وتحمل الحياة المسيحية طابع الثقة الكاملة، فالرجل يكرس حياته من أجل زوجته، والمرأة تقدس كيانها كله لأجل زوجها... *

*فلا خيانة في نظرات شريرة، أو النطق بكلمات دنسة داخل أو خارج البيت، ولا علاقات مريبة ولا منادمات أو إعجاب في طياته بداية خيانة أو جرح أو شرخ للوحدة المقدسة التي أقامها الروح القدس في سر الزيجة المقدس.. *
*فكما إن المسيح – له المجد – قدس ذاته لأجل كنيسته، هكذا الرجل لأجل أسرته، وكما إن الكنيسة عروس مكرسة لعريسها التي اشتراها بدمه الثمين على الصليب، هكذا المرأة تنظر إلي حياتها العائلية من هذا المنظار. *
*ويتسم البيت المسيحي بالوقار والحشمة، فهو يرفض الأغاني والتمثيليات الهابطة والنكات والألفاظ البذيئة. *
** لهذا تجد الصلوات المرفوعة على المذبح العائلي.. *
** وتلحظ الأصوام والمطانيات وتلاوة المزامير.. *
** وتدوم مطالعة سير القديسين واختبارات الآباء الأوليين.. *
** وتعمل التماجيد للشهداء والنساك ويتشفع أهل البيت بصلواتهم ويتضرعون إلي الله ليرسل ملاكه ليحفظ البيت من كل شر وغم وحزن رديء.. *
*هذه كلها تضفي على الأسرة مسحة روحية وطابعاً وقوراً يجعل البيت قلعة مضيئة وسط ضباب الحياة وأمواجها المضطربة ومبادئها المتصارعة والهدامة والمنحلة. ولعلك تلحظ أيضاً طابع الحشمة عند الزوجين حتى داخل البيت نفسه الذي لا تعلو فيه الأصوات، ولا تحتد فيه المناقشات، وإنما يسوده الهدوء المقدس الذي يشجع على عمق العبادة وصفاء التفكير والدراسة والتحصيل (اقرأ مقالاً آخر عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات)... إنك عندما تخطو عتبة بيت مسيحي ملئ بالحب والقداسة والوقار تشعر يقيناً إنك في هيكل مقدس ومملكة للرب على الأرض في هذا العالم الهابط. *


*المصدر :  http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Al-Gens-Mokadasan/Sacred-Sex__05-Family.html*


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

** وإذا كان الحب الزيجي مباركاً إلي هذا الحد!*
** وإذا كانت الحياة الزوجية الطاهرة شبه كنيسة مقدسة!*
** وإذا كانت العلاقات الزوجية قد تقدست بعمل النعمة في السر المقدس وفاعلية الروح القدس!*
*فلماذا إذاً الرهبان والراهبات؟*
*ولماذا البتوليون الذين لا يتزوجون؟*
*الجسديون ينظرون إلي هؤلاء على إنهم شواذ أو غير طبيعيين، والبعض ينظر إليهم على إنهم خارجون عن خط الحياة العامة.. أو أنهم قد صدموا عاطفياً أو نفسياً أو اجتماعيا... *



*هؤلاء جميعاً مخطئين*
*أسمع أشعياء النبي بروح النبوة يقول " ولا يقل الخصي ها أنا شجرة يابسة، لأنه هكذا قال الرب للخصيان الذين يحفظون سبوتي ويختارون ما يسرني ويتمسكون بعهدي، إني أعطيهم في بيتي وفي أسواري نصيباً واسما أفضل من البنين والبنات أعطيهم أسماً أبدياً لا ينقطع " (أش56:3، 5). *
*لا نعجب أن نجد أناساً امتلأت قلوبهم حباً في المسيح فرفضوا أن ينشغلوا بآخر سواه... صار هو عريسهم الوحيد ودخلوا في خطبة مقدسة دائمة معه... عاشوا في هيام الحب الإلهي مفضلين إياه بالأحرى عن الحب الزيجي والحب العائلي والحب البشري بكافة صوره. كرسوا حياتهم لحفظ وصاياه ومناجاته الليل والنهار... *
*يقول القديس أنطونيوس عن حياة البتولية "إنها الذبيحة الروحانية المقدسة وهي البشارة والحياة التي تظهر السرائر الخفية منذ الدهور والأجيال كلها" ويؤكد بولس الرسول كيف إن البتولية امتداد أفضل بقوله " غير المتزوج يهتم فيما للرب كيف يرضي الرب، أما المتزوج فيهتم فيما للعالم كيف يرضي امرأته. إن بين الزوجة والعذراء فرقاً. غير المتزوجة تهتم فيما للرب لتكون مقدسة جسداً وروحاً. أما المتزوجة فتهتم فيما للعالم كيف ترضي زوجها (اقرأ مقالاً آخر عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).. من زوج فحسناً يفعل، ومن لا يزوج يفعل أحسن" (1كو7: 32-34). ويلزمنا أن نعرف إن البتولية نعمة خاصة تعطى للمختارين والمجاهدين في لهفة الشوق إليها... إنها عطية مجانية وموهبة خاصة من الله. *
*وقد أشار الرب إلي حياة البتولية بقوله "يوجد خصيان خصوا أنفسهم لأجل ملكوت السموات" (مت19: 12). فلا بتولية بدون حب... حب لله، وحب لجميع الناس.. يشبه البتول بالنحلة النشيطة بالداخل والخارج.. تحمل الرحيق، وتخدم الجميع، فهو لا يكف عن الصلاة ولا يهدأ عن تقديم رسالة الخدمة والحب للجميع. *
*ونحن نعيش في عصر دنيوي مادي لا يكرم البتولية والتفرغ الكامل والتكريس للعبادة والخدمة.. إنه يفزع من رؤية الرهبان والراهبات والمكرسين والمكرسات لأنهم يمثلون أمامه تحدياً وتأنيباً وتوبيخاً عن حياة مغمورة في بالوعة الحياة المادية. وأمثال هؤلاء يطرحون سؤالاً: إذا تَبَتَّل جميع البشر أفلا تنقرض البشرية؟! هذا إفتراض غير وارد في الواقع العملي، ومع ذلك فقد رد على السؤال المغبوط أوغسطين: إذا افترضنا إن جميع الناس سلكت طريق البتولية المقدس فلن يكون هذا شراً؛ لأنه إن انقرضت البشرية فخير لها أن تتوقف على أن تسير في الفساد... ويقول إكليمنضس السكندري: إذا حدث هذا فسوف ينهي الرب الزمان ويدخل المختارون كنيسة الأبكار لأن التاريخ يكون قد حقق الهدف المرجو منه. يا ليت الكثيرين يسمعون الإنجيل قائلاً: " كل من ترك بيوتاً أو أخوة أو أخوات أو أباً أو أماً أو أمرأة أو أولاداً أو حقولاً من أجل أسمي يأخذ مئة ضعف ويرث الحياة الأبدية" (مت 19: 29). *
*وأنت يا إبني إن سمعت النداء في قلبك لهذه الحياة فلا تطفئه بل صل من أجله ودع الروح يكشف لك عن مدى صدقه وعمقه وأصالته حتى لا يكون مجرد نزوة طارئة أو نزوة متأثرة بعلاقة راهب. *
*ولكن ما أن تأكدت من سمو هذه الرغبة ودوافعها الإيجابية فعليك أن تنميها بزيادة العشرة مع الله ومحبته. إطرح أشواقك هذه أمام الله وقل له: "إن شئت خذني بالتمام لأكون لك ولتكن أنت وحدك أيضاً لي". لا تطلب بإصرار شكلاً معيناً لهذا التكريس لأنه في الوقت المناسب سوف يعطيك الرب سؤل قلبك وبالطريقة التي يختارها. *
*بل وحتى إن شاء لك الرب أن تتزوج سوف تشعر إنك لم تفقد أشواقك القديمة، بل تشعر إن يد الله عريسك الحقيقي ونبع فرحك الأبدي هي التي تقدم لك شريكة حياتك. وبهذا حتى لو تمتعت بمؤانسة بشرية إلا إنك تشعر في أعماقك بأن الله هو الذي يظلل حياتك الزوجية ويشبع كيانك الداخلي. *
*إن هذا لن يؤثر تأثيراً سيئاً على نظرتك للزواج بل يعطيها مسحة وصفاء ونقاءً قلبياً.. وهكذا تستطيع أن تجاهد لتأخذ نصيبك من البتولية بالقدر الذي يناسب قامتك حتى تعبر غربة هذا العالم دون نجاسة أو دنس.*


*المصدر : http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...l-Gens-Mokadasan/Sacred-Sex__06-Chastity.html*


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

الإنجاب وبداية الحياة


*لم يكن صعباً أن يخلق الله الأولاد بالغين، ولكنه تمجد أسمه خلق الأسرة لتكون ملكوت الحب. وشاء أن يشرك الإنسان في الخليقة معه عندما ينجب طفلاً.. شاء أن يساعده *

*الأب والأم على إعطاء الحياة للمولود الجديد – رغم عدم احتياجه لهذا – لذلك وضع في الرجل وفي المرأة قوة حية تجعلهما قادرين على إعطاء الحياة للأولاد، وسلم إليهما قبساً من نور محبته، فكما إن الخليقة كلها ثمرة حبه الإلهي، كذلك أراد بتدبيره السامي أن يكون الطفل ثمرة حب الوالدين. فالرجل يجتمع مع زوجته ويتحد الجسدان وتلتقي بذرتا الحياة الذكرية والأنثوية، ويكون هذا اللقاء بداية حياة جديدة يصنعها الله في رحم الأم، ذلك العش الدافئ حيث يأخذ الإنسان في النمو والحياة. *
*وفي خلال التسعة أشهر للحمل يكبر الجنين تدريجياً حتى تتكون جميع أعضائه. *
*والفتى المهذب يحترم المرأة الحبلى لأنها تذكره أيضاً بكم تعبت أمه في حمله. لهذا يقف لها ويعطيها مكانه في المواصلات العامة، ويسعى بقدر إمكانياته لراحة كل أم تحمل جنيناً في بطنها، ولقد دبر الله أن يتغذى الطفل من خلال دماء أمه... وهذا الدم يسري في عروقه من الموضع الذي نسميه (السرّة) navel، وسرته هذه تتصل بجهاز أمه الدموي بواسطة الحبل السري... فكل نبضة من قلب الأم تدفق دماً في جنينها. *
*أيها الرب ربنا ما أعجب أسمك في الأرض كلها، وما أعجب تدبيرك في خِلقة الإنسان حيث تدبر للجنين عشاً في بطن أمه دفيئاً يرتاح فيه ويتغذى فيه من الداخل بقوة حيوية وينمو رويداً رويداً حتى يكتمل بعد تسعة أشهر، وآنذاك لا يعود يسعه عشه الداخلي ولا يستطيع هو أن يعيش فيه إذ يتحتم أن يخرج إلي الوجود بالولادة. *
*والولادة لابد أن تكون بالأوجاع والألم. ولعلك قرأت هذا من الإصحاح الثالث في سفر التكوين كيف ورثت المرآة هذا بسبب الخطية الأصلية... حقيقة إن الرب بفدائه خلصنا من سلطان الخطية وأعطانا الولادة الجديدة والحياة الأبدية ولكنه أبقى للبشرية الآثار الجسدية وانطباعاتها التي تنتهي بالموت إذ يقول الكتاب آخر عدو يبطل هو الموت (اقرأ مقالاً آخر عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).. فالمولود من الجسد جسد هو، والمولود من الروح هو روح. ولقد قال الرب ل*حواء* في الفردوس عندما حدث العصيان "تكثيراً أُكَثِّر أتعاب حبلك، بالوجع تلدين أولاداً".*
*ولكن هذه الأوجاع قال عنها الرب إن المرآة تنساها عندما ترى المولود الجديد كما يقول الكتاب. لذلك تخاف المرأة وتحزن متى دنت ساعة ولادتها، لكنها متى ولدت طفلها لا تعود تذكر شدتها لعظم فرحها بولادة إنسان جديد في العالم. (يو16:21). *
*وكلما نتأمل في أتعاب الأم في حملها وولادتها كم نصلي ضارعين أن يكافئ الرب أمهاتنا عم أتعابهن ببركات سماوية.. ويحق أن يقدم لهن كل إكرام وتبجيل متذكرين الوصية التي أوصانا بها الكتاب " أكرم أباك وأمك" لأن هذه أول وصية بوعد.. *


*المصدر : http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...ns-Mokadasan/Sacred-Sex__07-Giving-Birth.html*


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

العرفان بجميل الأم


*ولنذكر بعض المواقف فيها عرفان بجميل الأم:*
** عندما تطلب منا شيئاً أو خدمة نسرع إلي الاستجابة بفرح ودون دمدمة. *
** في عيد الأم نقدم لها هدية ولتكن متواضعة إذ كانت ظروفنا المالية محدودة فالمهم التعبير عن الشعور والعرفان بالجميل. *
** في كل صلاة صباحية ومسائية نذكرها طالبين لها الصحة والسلام. *
** عندما تكبر في السن لا نهملها بل نحرص على إرضائها في الحق ونعمل كل ما فيه إسعادها.. وكم نكون ناجحين في الحياة عندما تمنحنا صالح دعواتها وبركة محبتها ورضائها. *
*أما الذين حرموا من رؤية أمهاتهم لأنهن انتقلن عقب ولادة الطفل أو لمرض أو لحادثة، فالكنيسة لا تنساهن في صلواتها كل قداس، وترفع البخور عن كل الراقدين الذين تنيّحوا في الإيمان. *
*وهناك مناسبات عامة وأعياد كبيرة ترفع الكنيسة بخوراً عن كل الذين رحلوا إلي عالم البقاء. وإن كنت يا بني ممن حرموا حنان الأم فلا تحزن، فالكنيسة اليوم هي أمك، فتشدد وتقو وتشجع لكي تكبر ناجحاً؛ ويصبح لديك ما تقدمه لليتامى في مؤسسات إيوائهم خاصة بعد زواجك عندما تصحب زوجتك لتكون أماً لهؤلاء المحتاجين حباً وحناناً (اقرأ مقالاً آخر عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). إن كل ما تقدمه يقبله الرب يسوع كأنه عمل معه شخصياً. *
*ولا يكاد يولد الطفل حتى يتنفس تنفساً جاداً، ويأخذ في الصراخ ليمرن قواه الحية كلها. أما الأم فهي تبتسم لأنها تدرك من خلال هذه الصرخات إن وليدها حي سليم البنية. *
*وبعد أن تنظف الممرضة الطفل المولود من الدماء التي حوله وتقطع حبل المشيمة تسلمه لأمه لتغذيه باللبن وهو غذاء مثالي استودعه الله ثدي الأم لكي يرضع منها لكي ينمو به ويزداد وزنه. *


*http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Al-Gens-Mokadasan/Sacred-Sex__08-Mother.html*


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

الدافع الجنسي في الإنسان




*قد تسأل: ما معنى الغريزة الجنسية ؟وهل هي كالغريزة عند الحيوانات؟ أم أن الإنسان يتميز بطابع خاص في غرائزه وبالأخص ما يتعلق بالنوع (الجنس)؟... وكيف يحدث أي انحراف في مجرى هذه الغريزة وما مظاهر هذه الانحرافات؟*



*الدافع الجنسي: *
*يفضل علم النفس أن يطلق على الغرائز لفظ الدوافع البيولوجية (الحيوية) biological وهذه الدوافع هي استعدادات فطرية جسمية نفسية ولها أهداف حيوية في حياة الكائن وتهدف نحو الأغراض التي خلقت من أجلها سواء شعر بها الكائن أو لم يشعر.. ولكل دافع انفعال خاص به فالدافع الجنسي انفعاله الشهوة، الخوف انفعاله الرغبة في الهروب... ولكي يكون هذا الحديث ملموسا بالنسبة لك أذكرك بما تفعله عندما تقابل في الطريق خطر يهدد حياتك. إنك تفر هربا بلا شك أنها غزيرة الخوف وقد ظهر انفعالها في داخلك وتحركت إنزيمات الأدرينالين adrenalin واثر على الرجلين اللتين سابقتا الريح. ما أروع محبة الله الذي خلق فينا هذه الأجهزة التي تعمل تلقائيا من أجل حمايتنا! أتتذكر انفعالك وأمامك مائدة شهية بعد جوع طويل؟! إنها غريزة الأكل الموضوعة فينا من أجل حفظ صحتنا. هكذا الدافع الجنسي موجود في داخل الطفل منذ أيامه الأولى كبذرة صغيرة، فهو دافع فطري ولكنه يمر في مراحل حتى ينضج ويكون لنضجه علامات جسمية ونفسية واضحة في الإنسان (اقرأ مقالاً آخر عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). ومن صفات هذه الدوافع إنها نوعية خاصة بالأفراد الذين ينتمون إلي نوع واحد، وهي ثابتة لا تتغير وعامة لدى جميع الأفراد الذين لديهم الدافع، وغير قابلة للمحو والزوال. *
*والدافع الجنسي يولد مع الإنسان فهو وراثي فطري ولكنه يمر في مراحل حتى ينضج ويكون لنضجه علامات جسمية ونفسية واضحة في الإنسان. وإذا لم تكتمل هذه الظواهر والعلامات يكون الإنسان ناقصاً وشاذاً ويحتاج لعلاج جسمي أو نفسي أو كليهما معاً. *


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*



:smi411:


المصدر  :  http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Coptic-Books/FreeCopticBooks-011-Late-Bishop-Bemen/001-Al-Gens-Mokadasan/Sacred-Sex__13-Sexual-Motive.html


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

 سمات الدافع الجنسي عند الإنسان: الدوافع الحيوية



*إن الدوافع الحيوية ومنها الجنس موجودة عند الحيوان كما هي في الإنسان أيضاً وتعتبر هذه الدوافع القوة الدافعة الوحيدة التي تفسر سلوك الحيوان وتصرفاته، لكنها في الإنسان ليست تختلف عنه في *

*الحيوان، فهي في الإنسان ليست قواه السفلية لأن الإنسان لديه العقل والعواطف والإرادة، كما أن الإنسان يتفوق على الحيوان في نسمة الحياة الخالدة المستمدة من الله القدوس الذي أراد لنا أن نكون له أبناء وارثين معه في الملكوت. فالغريزة الجنسية من هذا المنطلق من أرقى الدوافع الحيوية الموجودة في السلوك الإنساني... وهي تعطيه الفرادة المتميزة عن الملائكة وعن الحيوانات كلها.. ولكي نفهم معنى "القوة السفلية للإنسان"، دعنا نلقي نظرة سريعة على المخ البشري. *

*نظرة تشريحية إلي المخ البشري:*
*إذا نظرنا نظرة تشريحية مبسطة إلي المخ البشري نجد فيه: *
*(1) جزء أعلى مسئول عن التصرفات الإرادية العاقلة وتسمى بالقشرة (cortex). *
*(2) جزء أسفل يسيطر على التصرفات اللاإرادية والغريزية أي الدوافع البيولوجية البحتة. *
*وهذا الجزء يتكون من مجموعة المراكز العصبية في أسفل المخ ليتحكم في كافة الحركات العضوية اللاإرادية التي تحفظ للجسد كيانه وحياته كالتنفس وضربات القلب وحركة الأمعاء وإفرازات الغدد وغير ذلك. أما القشرة فتسيطر على هذه المراكز العصبية التي بأسفل المخ وتتحكم في الكثير من الأفعال اللاإرادية كالأمثلة التي سنوردها وإن كان بعضها لا يخضع لها إلا في حدود ضيقة لكي لا تكون حياة الإنسان رهن إرادته كعمل القلب والتنفس. *


http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...Gens-Mokadasan/Sacred-Sex__14-Biological.html


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

 الفارق بين مخ الإنسان والحيوان في السيطرة على الأفعال اللاإرادية والغرائز



*إن القشرة في الإنسان كبيرة جداً نسبياً وتملأ الجزء الأكبر من فراغ الجمجمة، أما في الحيوان فهي صغيرة جداً حتى في أعلى درجات الحيوانات (الشمبانزي وإنسان ياندرتال) الذي يلي الإنسان في درجة الرقي. ولذلك يمتاز الإنسان عن الحيوان في قدرته على التحكم في الكثير من حركاته اللاإرادية وكذلك في السيطرة على دوافعه الجسدية. *
*كيف يسيطر الإنسان على بعض الأفعال اللاإرادية وعلى الغرائز؟ سنضرب لك أمثلة ثلاثة:*
*أ- التبول فعل منعكس (Reflex) يتم عند امتلاء المثانة بالبول ويتحكم فيها مركز بالنخاع الشوكي، وهذا يتم في الحيوان وفي الطفل الوليد كلما امتلأت المثانة بالبول وحيثما أتفق وفي أي مكان بالليل أو *

*النهار، فالطفل الوليد يشبه الحيوان في عدم قدرته على التحكم، ولكن عندما يكبر تنمو فيه الأعصاب الموصلة التي تصل المراكز العليا في القشرة بمركز التبول السفلي، عندئذ يستطيع الطفل التحكم فتتم عملية التبول بطريقة إرادية فيبدأ بعد السنة الأولى في التحكم فيها نهاراً وبعد السنة الثانية التحكم فيها أيضاً بالليل. *
*ب- الغضب انفعال يحدث مظهراً معيناً في الإنسان والحيوان، فالقطة عندما تغضب مثلاً تشد أقدامها وترفع ذيلها وتتسع حدقتا عينيها، ويحدث للإنسان شيء شبيه بهذا عندما يغضب، والمسئول عن هذا المظهر لإنفعال الغضب هو إحدى الغدد الصماء (وموجودة فوق الكلية) التي تفرز هرموناً خاصاً (الإدرنالين) وهو الذي يحدث هذه التغيرات الجسمية. ويسيطر على هذه الغدة وغيرها من الغدد الصماء غدة أسفل المخ اسمها الغدة النخامية، وهذه الأخيرة تتصل بالمخ بواسطة أعصاب وتقع تحت تأثير المراكز العصبية والقشرة، وعن طريقها يستطيع الإنسان أن يتحكم إلي حد بعيد في باقي الغدد الصماء (اقرأ مقالاً آخر عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). وتعتبر الغدة النخامية بالنسبة لباقي الغدد بمثابة "المايسترو" الذي يقود الفرقة الموسيقية ويوجهها وينظمها فالإنسان يستطيع أن يتحكم في انفعال الغضب عن طريق مراكزه العليا في المخ. وهو مطالب إذن أن ينفذ وصية الله "اغضبوا ولا تخطئوا، ولا تغرب الشمس على غيظكم" (اف4: 26). ولا يستطيع الإنسان أن يقول إني لا أقدر أن أتحكم في غضبي لأن الله ميزه عن الحيوانات بإمكانية التحكم في غرائزه. *
*ج- الشهوة الجنسية: هي انفعال الغريزة الجنسية وهي تحدث نتيجة إفرازات الهرمونات الجنسية من الخصيتين في الذكر أو المبيضين في الأنثى. ويتحكم في هذا الغدة النخامية التي تؤثر على كل الغدد بواسطة إفرازات خاصة نوعية تفرزها لتنبيه كل غدة عند اللزوم وبالقدر المطلوب فإذا سمح إنسان لنفسه أن ينبه مراكزه العصبية بالمؤثرات الجنسية الخارجية التي تؤثر على الحواس، تنبهت الغدة النخامية وأفرزت إفرازاتها الخاصة بالجنس لتنبه الخصيتين أو المبيضين فتفرز في الدم الهرمونات الجنسية التي تحدث تورداً للدم في الأعضاء التناسلية مما ينتج عنه انفعال الشهوة. *
*وعن هذا الطريق يستطيع الإنسان أن يتحكم إلي حد بعيد في انفعال الشهوة. *
*ويمكننا تشبيه قدرة المراكز العليا في قشرة المخ على التحكم في المراكز السفلى بغرفة العمليات في القيادة العليا للقوات المسلحة التي تتحكم في توجيه الكتائب والألوية، كما يشبه العقل في تحكمه في الغرائز بفارس يركب حصاناً جامحاً ولكن الفارس يستطيع من خلال اللجام أن يكبح جماحه ويسير بجواده نحو هدفه في سلام إلا طرحه الجواد أرضاً. وإذا كان رجال علم النفس قالوا لنا إن الغرائز أو الدوافع البيولوجية لها ثلاث مقومات في الإنسان هي الإدراك والانفعال والنزوع بمعنى إن المخ يدرك فيحدث الانفعال ثم ينفذ الإنسان ما تتطلبه الغريزة أو قد يكبت الرغبة ولا ينفذها.. إذا كان هذا في الإنسان فيصبح مفتاح التحكم في الغريزة الجنسية عند الشاب هو العقل. فإذا كانت حواسه طاهرة كان فكره طاهراً وإن كان فكرة طاهراً فإن الانفعال لا يحدث إلا في المجرى الطبيعي الذي وضع من أجله وهكذا تكون الغريزة سائرة في وضعها السليم. *
*فالصفة الأولى في الدافع الجنسي عند الإنسان إنه ليس مجرد فعل منعكس وإنما طاقة يمكن ضبطها وتوجيهها يتحكم فيها العقل وتسيطر عليه الإرادة... ويخطئ هنا الإباحيون الذين يقولون إن الجنس طاقة لا يمكن التحكم فيها وإن ضبطها والتسامي بها يضر الإنسان، على العكس سنرى إن الإباحية والكبت يؤذيان الإنسان في حياته ليست الجنسية فقط بل في كيانه ككل متكامل. *




*المصدر : http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Al-Gens-Mokadasan/Sacred-Sex__15-Animal.html*


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

 العواطف الراقية


*والصفة الثانية في الدافع الجنسي أنه ليس مجرد إزالة التوتر العضوي وإنما هو مفعم بالعواطف الراقية. كما يلذ للخطيب أن يجوب المحلات التجارية بحثاً عن هدية لطيفة تروق لعين خطيبته! وكم تلذ للزوجة وقفتها في المنزل تعد أكلة معينة يفضلها زوجها! هذه العواطف المتبادلة هي التي تلف الطرفين في غلالة رقيقة تضمهما معاً؛ فتقترب النفسيتان ويتحدان، ويصبح تلقائياً اقتراب الجسدين تعبيراً عن الحب والشركة والالتزام الذي جمع الاثنين وجعلهما واحداً.. لهذا يقول القديس مكسيموس المعترف إن الانفعال الروحي أولاً ثم الانفعال الجسدي. وإن كان تناول الطعام إنسانياً ليس مجرد استهلاك مواد لإطفاء انفعال الجوع، إنما هو وسيلة لمزيد من الشركة والحب والتعارف، فيجلس الأحباء حول المائدة ويأكلون بطريقة راقية، ويتبادلون الأحاديث التي تدعم محبتهم، ويكون الأكل هنا تعبيراً عن سر من أسرار الحب الإنساني الذي لا تقاس لأعماقه حدود، كم بالأحرى الجنس الذي هو أكثر عمقاً في حياة الإنسان والذي يحاط بالاحترام والوقار، والذي من أجل الارتباط الزيجي وتحقيق اللقاء بين الاثنين يؤسّس عش الزوجية الجميل.. .. ويجلس الخطيبان يتفاهمان حول المستقبل ومبادئ الحياة التي يعتزمان أن يشتركا سوياً في الالتزام بها. *
*حقاً إن الجنس إنسانياً ليس مجرد التصاق جسدي، وإنما هو مشاعر حب صادق في القلبين تجد في اللقاء الجسدي تدعيماً لها... ولعل هذا هو أحد الفوارق الجذرية بين الزواج والزنا. *
*إن العلاقة الزيجية لها بُعد داخلي أما الزنا فهو إزالة التوتر الجنسي بإحساس اللذة السطحية الجنونية التي تنعكس بعدها إلي بغضة بين الطرفين بدلاً من تعميق الحب (اقرأ مقالاً آخر عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). وأمامنا مثال أمنون وثامار في العهد القديم (2صموئيل13). وهو الفارق أيضاً الذي يجعل الإنسان قادراً أن يقدم طاقته الحيوية على مذبح البذل والعطاء والحب والتكريس كتقدمة طاهرة... الأمر الذي لا تستطيع أن تعمله الملائكة أو الخليقة غير الناطقة. *
*صفوة القول:*

<LI dir=rtl>*أن الدافع الجنسي في الإنسان يهدف إلي تحقيق الشركة والوحدة وانصهار الاثنين في شركة "نحن" واختفاء الأنا. *
<LI dir=rtl>*إن هذه الشركة هي الحل الحقيقي لمشكلة العزلة والفراغ الداخلي وهذا هو التفسير النفسي العميق لمعنى: أصنع له معيناً نظيره... *
<LI dir=rtl>*إن الغريزة الجنسية ليست بيولوجية (حيوية) يتحكم فيها المثير والاستجابة وإنما تديرها وتتحكم فيها المراكز العليا في المخ التي تعطي للإرادة قوتها الإنسانية. *
<LI dir=rtl>*إن الدافع الجنسي ليس بيولوجياً فحسب وإنما هو مفعم بأرقي العواطف في مفهومه الإنساني وقد تسمو العواطف هذه إلي مستوى التكريس والبتولية المقدسة. *
*إن الدافع الجنسي مرآة للشخصية وحصيلة لقواها المختلفة كما إن هذه القوى لها فعاليتها على هذه الغريزة الحيوية. *
 
*المصدر : http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...Al-Gens-Mokadasan/Sacred-Sex__16-Passion.html*


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

انحرافات الدافع الجنسي عند الإنسان


*يشبه الدافع الجنسي في الإنسان تيار النهر الذي يبدأ من المنبع ويستمر في سريانه حتى ينتهي إلي المصب، وإذا لم يعترض المجرى جنادل أو شلالات كانت مسيرته طبيعية هادئة. وإذ وضعت عليه السدود فأنها تحجز تدفق الماء وتعطل سلامة السريان... *
*هكذا يرى رجال علم النفس أن الجنس يبدأ مع الإنسان منذ تكوينه، وعند ولادته، وفي سنينه الأولى. ويسمون الطاقة الحيوية هذه بالليبيدو التي تغطي جسمه كله. فيجد الطفل لذة في أن يحتضنه أحد ويلامس جسده، كما تتركز المناطق الشبقية في الفم ومركز الإخراج. ثم ينمو الدافع فيتجه من مركزيه الذات إلي نفس الجنس وهذا ما تلحظه في تلاميذ المرحلة الابتدائية وأوائل الإعدادية عندما ينجذبون إلي رفقائهم من نفس النوع... وفي *
Deviation
*نهاية المرحلة الإعدادية وأوائل المرحلة الثانوية يتجه التيار ناحية الجنس الأخر وعندما يتثبت الإتجاه الأول يسمى الشذوذ الجنسي، ولكن كثيراً ما يعجب الفتى بإحدى قريباته أو صديقات أخته، ثم يتحول هذا الإعجاب سريعاً إلي شخصية أخرى. وهكذا يكون الجنس الأخر بصفة عامة مثيراً له حتى تنتهي هذه المرحلة إلي الأحادية التي في البداية يكون اختيارها وفقاً لمعايير سطحية ولكن عند تمام نضج الدافع يكون الاختيار صادقاً، وتثبت الأيام أصالة ونقاوة العلاقة وتبدأ مرحلة الخطوبة والإعداد للزواج الصالح (اقرأ مقالاً آخر عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). عن مرحلة الكفاح لبناء عش الزوجية يكتنفها الحب الطاهر والفرح القلبي بالاختيار والإلهام السليم مع التعب والعناء المشترك والجهد المضني في الصراع لتحقيق متطلبات الحياة الزوجية السعيدة. *
*ونحن ننصح الفتيان والفتيات ألا يتعجلوا ويصدروا أحكاماً سريعة ويتصورون أنهم قادرون على اختيار الشريك الآخر وهم بعد في ريعان الصبا، لأن التيار نفسه لا يكون قد وصل إلي هذه المرحلة، والغريزة قد لا تكون نضجت نضوجاً سليماً... والشاب المتسرع الذي يختار بطريقة سطحية أو شهوانية أو باندفاع وتهور كثيراً ما تكون زيجته فاشلة إذ سرعان ما تنتهي الأيام الأولى، ويكتشف كل طرف إنه لم يكن للآخر، وإنه لم يكن مدققاً وموفقاً في الاختيار وإنه ليس ثمة أتفاق وتقارب فكري ونفسي وروحي... *
*فالانحراف الأول هو الوقوف على مرحلة دون استكمال النمو الطبيعي للغريزة وهذا ما يسمونه التثبيت أو النكوص أي الوقوف عند مرحلة دون تجاوزها إلي النضج الحقيقي الذي تتحدد معالمه في الاختيار السوي للشريك أو التكريس البتولي الطاهر. *


*المصدر : http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Gens-Mokadasan/Sacred-Sex__17-Deviation.html*


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

العادة الجنسية



*وثمة انحراف آخر هو تركيز الفتى أو الفتاة الشهوة نحو إثارة الأعضاء التناسلية حتى تحدث الإثارة بعيداً عن مرماها الأصيل وهو الزواج الناضج الملتزم. فإذا تحول هذا الفعل إلي عادة متأصلة – سواء قبل البلوغ أو بعده – فإنها تحرف تيار المجرى عن وضعه الأصيل إلي لذة غير طبيعية وناقصة لا تروي النفس، كما إنها كثيراً ما تركز ممارسها في عشق ذاته (نرجسيته) Narcissism وتزيده أحياناً انطواء... الأمر الذي يدفعه إلي الممارسة. وهكذا يدخل الشاب أو الشابة الصغيرة *

*في الحلقة المفرغة أو الدوامة التي يحسن الابتعاد عنها منذ البداية.*
*وتتعدد أسباب ممارسة هذه العادة، ويمكن تلخيصها فيما يلي:*
*(1) أسباب تاريخية: كأن يكون قد حدث العبث بالأعضاء في الصغر ولم يجد من ينبهه إلي خطورة العبث ويحول اهتمامه إلي موضوعات أخرى تشبع نفسه. *
*(2) أسباب جسمية: كحدوث احتكاكات تثير الأعضاء، أو بسبب سوء وضع الرقاد أثناء النوم (وأفضل الأوضاع هو الرقاد على أحد الجانبين)، أو لكثرة التهام الأطعمة الدسمة بشراهة مما يثير الشهوة بلا داع أو لحدوث بعض الالتهابات في الأعضاء وخاصة بسبب الأمراض المستوطنة في الريف... لهذا يلزم الإنسان التأكد من سلامة أعضائه صحياً، واعتدال حياته في كل العمليات البيولوجية. *
*(3) أسباب نفسية: مثل العطف الشديد على الذات أو احتقار الإنسان الشديد لنفسه أو التدليل في التربية، أو القسوة العنيفة في المعاملة المنزلية أو المدرسية أو كليهما، أو الحرمان من العطف الوالدي وجدب الحنان والحب في الطفولة الأولى خاصة، أو الخجل الشديد أو الخوف الزائد بسبب الإرهاب وعدم تحمل أي مسئولية. لهذا تكثر هذه الظاهرة في دور الإيواء مثل الملاجئ ودور المشوهين والمعوقين وطلبة المدارس الداخلية، والقاطنين في المعسكرات بعيداً عن الحياة العائلية ومصادر الشبع العاطفي. *
*(4) أسباب اجتماعية: مثل المناظر المُعثِرة والملامسات واحتكاك الأجساد في المواصلات العامة أو في المنزل أو الأفلام الهابطة وخاصة بعد انتشار الفيديو والتلفزيون. *
*(5) أسباب فكرية: وهي عدم طهارة الفكر وتلويثه بالصور الذهنية الشهوانية من خلال عدم حراسة الحواس وعدم عفة السمع والذاكرة واللمس. ونحن ننصح الفتى أن يهتم بطهارة فكره وحواسه ونقاوة قلبه لأنه منه مخارج الحياة، والابتعاد عن كافة المثيرات الشهوانية إذ يقول الكتاب "اهرب لحياتك"، "احفظ نفسك طاهراً"، "أما الشهوات الشبابية فأهرب منها وأتبع البر والإيمان والمحبة والسلام مع الذين يدعون الرب من قلب نقي" (2تي2: 22)، كما يقول: كونوا قديسين كما إن أباكم الذي في السماوات هو أيضاً قدوس؛ وبدون القداسة لن يعاين أحد الرب (اقرأ مقالاً آخر عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات)... لهذا يلزم التدقيق في اختيار الصديق والصورة الذهنية والموقف، وسوف نزيد هذا الجانب إيضاحاً عند الحديث عن حياة الطهارة. *


*المصدر : http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...s-Mokadasan/Sacred-Sex__18-Sexual-Habbit.html*


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

الزنا


*هناك انحراف جنسي آخر هو الزنا.. الخطيئة التي يبغضها الرب، والتي تهين الجسد، وتدنس الهيكل المقدس... بسببها أحرق الرب سدوم و*عمورة*، وأغرق العالم بالطوفان أيام نوح البار، وأمات ثماني عشر ألفاً من اليهود في برية سيناء، وهيج عليهم الحيات والعقارب وهذه الأمور كلها حدثت لنا مثالاً وإنذاراً نحن الذين انتهت إلينا أواخر الدهور... *
*ونقصد بالزنا ممارسة الجنس خارج الزواج.. هكذا يقلب الزنا النظام الذي رتبه الله، وهو خطر شديد على سعادة الزوجين والأسرة معاً.. ويبيد ما أعده الله من السعادة لهما ولأولادهما، ويفسد النموذج المبارك الذي وضعه الرب في الجنة عندما خلق *حواء* لأدم وأوضح أن الرجل تكون له زوجته الواحدة، والزوجة لها بعلها الواحد، وما أزوجه الله لا *

*يفرقه الإنسان.. .. أي لا يدخل في الوحدة ثالث يفصم عُري الشركة ويدنس التعهد والالتزام المبارك. وكثيراً ما تبدأ هذه الخطيئة بالنظرة أولاً ثم بالاشتهاء الداخلي، ثم بالتهاون مع النفس والسماح بتردد الفكر الدنس، وأخيراً يهيئ العدو الملامسات المناسبة فيحدث السقوط. يقول سليمان الحكيم عن هذه الخطيئة "لأنه بسبب إمرأة زانية يفتقر المرء إلي رغيف الخبز، وإمرأة رجل أخر تقتنص النفس الكريمة.. أيأخذ إنسان ناراً في حضنه ولا تحترق ثيابه، أو يمشي إنسان على الجمر ولا تكتوي رجلاه.. هكذا من يدخل على إمرأة صاحبه كل من يمسها لا يكون بريئاً" (أم6: 26-29). والعدو يزين للشاب غير المتزوج الخطيئة ويغريه ويحاول أن يقنعه إنها تشبعه وتمتعه وتسره، ولكن الحقيقة إن الاتصال الجسدي بدون الحب المقدس المدشن بالالتزام الزوجي لا يحل مشكلة العزلة والفراغ الداخلي، ولا يقدم للإنسان متعة، وإنما يقدم لذة في لحظة سرعان ما تنطفئ وتترك الحسرة والندم واليأس والحزن المرير والشعور بالهزيمة وتأنيب الضمير بإفساد الهيكلين وإعثار الآخر ومكتوب "ويل لمن تأتي منه العثرات". *
*ويكفينا مثالاً على ذلك داود النبي الذي كان في قمة السعادة ونقاوة القلب حتى أن الله قال عنه "وجدت قلب داود عبدي حسب قلبي" (اقرأ مقالاً آخر عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).. داود هذا الذي وصل إلي قمة الروحانية وعمق التسبيح بالمزامير الخالدة يتهاون مع نفسه ويترك لجسده العنان فينهار وتتحول حياته غماً وحزناً، وبدموع أخذ يبلل فراشه طوال الليل ولم يفارق السيف بيته، وكما صنع مع إمرأة أوريا الحثي هكذا أمر الرب أن يصُنع مع أولاده في حياته. لنحترس لأنفسنا... فالكتاب ينبهنا أن نصحو ونسهر ونصلي كي لا نقع في تجربة. ولكن إن حدث السقوط – لا قدر الله – فلننهض سريعاً بالتوبة والصلاة والتذلل أمام الله والثقة في مراحمه الواسعة قائلين "لا تشمتي بي يا عدوتي لأني إن سقطت أقوم". *


*المصدر : http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...l-Gens-Mokadasan/Sacred-Sex__19-Adultery.html*


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

الكبت، القمع، الوسوسة



*عندما قال الرب يسوع: من نظر إلى إمرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه... إنما أكد على نقاوة القلب وطهارة الفكر ونظافة الداخل. فالعفة الجنسية مسيحياً ليست مجرد الامتناع عن الزنا والعادات الجنسية، وإنما تتعداها إلي طهارة الفكر والمشاعر... فقد يحدث أن شاباً يمتلئ خياله بالصور الجنسية، ويتوق إلي تحقيق الاتصال الجنسي إلا إنه لا يجرؤ على ذلك بسبب الظروف الاجتماعية والتقاليد العائلية، أو بدافع الخجل أو خوفاً من عقاب المسئولين عنه أو فقدان سمعته... هذا كله دون اقتناع بأهمية حياة الطهارة وجمالها *

*ودون أدنى إرادة للاستفادة من الإمكانيات الروحية الممنوحة بالمسيح لاقتناء هذه الفضيلة. *
*مثل هذا الشاب الذي يعاني من الكبت، وليس طاهراً بمعنى الكلمة. والكبت الجنسي عملية لا شعورية، فيها يشعر الإنسان بثقل الدافع الجنسي وتضارب الدوافع والميول إزاءه فهناك رغبة بالميل نحو الآداب وهناك رغبة بالمقاومة واشتعال للسقوط.. إزاء هذا الصراع الداخلي يحدث ما يسمى بالكبت.. *
*فالكبت إذن هو اشتعال الفكر والوجدان بالنجاسة وإرادة داخلية متجهة نحو السقوط مع عدم القدرة على تحقيق المطلوب لظروف خارجية.. مثل هذا يلجأ إلي نوع من الرياء لأنه كثيراً ما يتظاهر المكبوت بغيرته الدينية أو الخلقية ويهاجم بشدة الساقطين ويقسو على الناس في أحكامه وينتقد كل ما هو جنسي عند الآخرين.. إن المسيحي الحقيقي هو من يتصالح مع نفسه ومبادئه وأهدافه ويهتم بطهارة الداخل كما الخارج أيضاً، ويرفض كل نفاق ورياء في حياته عامة، وفي حياة العفة بصفة خاصة. وعندما يلحظ بادرة انحراف يسرع إلي التوبة والاعتراف لتطهير الشعور واللاشعور من كل مل يدنس الهيكل.. *
*يلزمنا أن نوضح إذن الفارق بين الضبط والكبت، الضبط عملية شعورية واعية هادفة إيجابية، أما الكبت فهو عملية لا شعورية منقسمة مضطربة (اقرأ مقالاً آخر عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات)... الذي يضبط نفسه حريص على نقاوة قلبه لسكنى المسيح. مقتنع تماماً بأهمية الطهارة وسموها ومقتنع أيضاً إنه بقوة المسيح يستطيع أن يحصل عليها. هذا لا يمنع أن نزواته وميوله تظهر أحيانا وتميل إلي الانحراف، ولكنه بإرادته الحرة يرفضها، فهو لا يقع فريسة الضعف بل يبقى فيه الرجاء كمرساة للنجاة.. والذي يؤمن بالذي يبرر الفاجر يحسب له إيمانه براً... *
*وقد يتخذ الانحراف صورة الوسوسة، فالفتاة أو الفتى الذي يخاف من كل ما هو جنسي خوفاً سلبياً، ويتشكك في نفسه من كل نظرة أو تصرف دون أن يكون في سلوكه شئ يستدعي هذه الوسوسة، إنما هو يعاني انحرافاً، ويفيده هنا الإشراف الروحي الإيجابي، والثقة في نعمة الله ومراحمه الواسعة، ويكفيه أن يحترس من العثرة إذ يقول الكتاب "طوبى لمن لا يدين نفسه فيما يستحسنه"، وهذا ما نقوله أيضاً لأولئك الذين تسيطر عليهم عقدة الذنب بسبب ذكريات قديمة أخطأوا فيها دون فهم. أو أحداث شوهت مفهوم الجنس في أذهانهم بسبب أخطاء آخرين تجاههم ولم يكن لهم فيها دور إيجابي. *



*المصدر : http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...Gens-Mokadasan/Sacred-Sex__20-Supression.html*


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

معنى حياة الطهارة



*ما أعظم فضيلة الطهارة وما أبهاها وما أعجبها.. *
*هي فضيلة السمائيين والروحانيين. *
*هي حياة البتوليين والقديسين الذين أحبوا العريس السماوي. *
*هي قوة مشتعلة ونضارة طبيعية، وجمال ملوكي، ونصر باهر، وتهليل الصديقين. *


*هي نقاوة القلب التي بها يعاين المؤمنون وجه الله. *
*هي النفس التي يستريح لها الرب ويكشف أمامها أسراره المجيدة. *
*معنى الطهارة:*
*الطهارة في المسيحية أوسع معنى من العفة، فالعفة تتناول طهارة الأعضاء الجنسية وسلوك الغريزة في مجراها الطبيعي دون انحراف، أما الطهارة فهي الفضيلة التي تشمل قداسة الفكر وطهارة المشاعر وعفة السلوك. فالإنسان الطاهر طاهر في حواسه وفي خلجات قلبه وفي أقوال فمه وفي نظرات عينيه وفي ملمسه وملبسه وأحاديثه وكل مل يتناول حياته الباطنية والخارجية معاً. والطهارة هي فضيلة مسيحية من عمل الروح القدس في المؤمن ولكنها تحتاج إلي جهاد وسهر ويقظة قلب. نحن لا نستطيع أن نجعل أنفسنا أطهاراً ولكننا نستطيع أن نجاهد لكي نحفظ طهارتنا التي منحنا إياها الرب يسوع باستحقاقات صليبه وعمل نعمته وفعل روحه القدوس. والكنيسة في كل صلاة ترفعها في الساعة الثالثة تقول للروح القدس طهرنا من دنس الجسد والروح وانقلنا إلي سيرة روحانية لكي نسعى بالروح ولا نكمل شهوة الجسد، ونخاطب الرب يسوع قائلاً: "نسألك أن تجدده في أحشائنا يا ربنا يسوع المسيح ابن الله الكلمة. روحاً مستقيماً ومحيياً روح النبوة والعفة، روح القداسة والعدالة والسلطة أيها القادر على كل شيء لأنك أنت هو ضياء نفوسنا". وكما كان الله ينزل ناراً من السماء على الذبيحة كعلامة لقبولها، هكذا يعمل الروح القدس عندما يقبل جهاد الشاب الضعيف إذ يسكب عليه لهيباً مقدساً يطهره من الدنس ويضرم قلبه بلواعج الحب الإلهي الذي يشبع نفسه ويملأ فراغه الداخلي ويحل مشكلة العزلة والملل والسأم، ويغمر قلبه بندى الروح الرطب فتنطفئ نيران الشهوة وتسكن حركات الجسد وتهدأ الأعضاء وتمتلئ النفس فرحاً وسلاماً ونعيماً.. *
*الطهارة هي عندما تتعامل مع الجنس الأخر فإنك تتعامل معهم كأخوة أحباء باحترام ونقاء دون إزالة للكلفة أو خدش للحياء وإنما بود وإعزاز كأعضاء معك في جسد المسيح أو في أسرة الإنسانية. ولكن إذا شعرت أن شخصاً منهم قد سرق اهتمامك وتفكيرك وخيالاتك حينئذ بنضج ووعي يكون لديك إمكانية الضبط لعواطفك واتخاذ ما تراه مناسباً لتهدئة هذه المشاعر لأنك مقتنع أن هذا هو بداية الطريق المؤدي للزواج الذي أنت غير مهيأ له الآن. إنك تعرف قدر نفسك جيداً. *
*والطهارة هي النظرة المقدسة للجسد سواء جسدك أو جسد الآخر. فالطاهر هو الذي ينظر إلي كل أعضائه بالتكريم كمكان يسكن فيه روح الله. إنه لا يستغرق في الاستهواء بالجمال الجسدي للآخر لأنه يعرف أن الجمال باطل والحسن غش كما يقول سليمان الحكيم والجمال الحقيقي أعمق بكثير من تناسق الأعضاء والألوان (اقرأ مقالاً آخر عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات)... إنه يقدر الجمال حقاً ولكنه لا يشتهيه أي لا يريد أن يمتلكه ويستهلكه بل إنه يقيم الآخرين كشخصيات لا كمجرد أجساد. فالجسد عنده هو الغلاف الخارجي ولكن الذي يشده بالأكثر هو ما يحويه هذا الغلاف من طباع مفاهيم وقامة روحية وفكر وإرادة وشخصية.. *
*الطهارة أيضاً هي الاستمتاع الإيجابي بطاقة الحب فيوجهها الله للعبادة والتسبيح وبالخدمة وحياة الشركة.. إنه لا يحتقر الجنس بكافة صوره ولا يتقزز منه سواء ما يختص بالحياة الزوجية أو النظرة السليمة لأعضاء الجسد. *


*المصدر : http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Al-Gens-Mokadasan/Sacred-Sex__21-Purity.html*


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

لماذا أحيا طاهراً؟  فوائد حياة الطهارة



*وقد تسأل يا بني لماذا أحيا طاهراً بينما كثيراً من زملائي يعبثون ويملأون الدنيا ضحكاً ونكاتاً بذيئة ويتهامسون على النواصي بأحاديث وخبرات جنسية دنسة ويتبادلون القصص والمغامرات صادقة كانت أم كاذبة ملقين لأعينهم العنان للنظر إلي أجساد العابرات وممارسين كل عادة وحركة تعطيهم لذة، ألا يعتبرونني غشيماً جاهلاً متخلفاً عندما لا أواكبهم المسير وأرفض المعاشرة ومتابعة الأحاديث والسلوك؟ الواقع إن القضية مصيرية... وهي ليست مجرد كلام. هي قضية حياة أو موت، أبدية أو هلاك، إيمان أو انحلال، قداسة أو استهزاء؛ تمايز وشهادة أو انجراف في التيار. *
*ولندرس فوائد حياة الطهارة باختصار. *
*1- الطهارة متطلَّب روحي.*
*2- الطهارة متطلَّب إنساني.*
*3- الطهارة متطلَّب اجتماعي.*


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

الطهارة متطلب روحي


*يؤمن الشاب المسيحي أن الرب يسوع قد قدس الطبيعة الإنسانية عندما اتحد بها وصار ملتزما بها وراعيا لها ومدبرا لخلاصها وعندما صعد إلى السماء وجلس عن يمين أبيه احتفظ بجسده الذي أخذه من الروح القدس والعذراء القديسة مريم وهكذا دخلت *

*الطبيعة الإنسانية في أعماق اللاهوت كما أصبح الله في أعماق الإنسان لقد أصبح الإنسان المختوم بالروح القدس في سر الميرون مكرسا للرب وجسد الإنسان المعمد بالماء والروح قد صار هيكلا للروح القدس ومسكنا للرب وعضوا في الكنيسة التي هي جسده السري... *
*وفى هذا يقول الرسول بولس:*
*"ألستم تعلمون أن جسدكم هو هيكل للروح القدس الذي فيكم الذي لكم من الله وإنكم لستم لأنفسكم لأنكم قد اشتريتم بثمن فمجدوا الله في أجسادكم وفى أرواحكم التي هي من الله " (1كو 6: 19-20).*
*وفى موضع آخر يقول "ألستم تعلمون أن أجسادكم هي أعضاء للمسيح، أفآخُذ أعضاء المسيح واجعلها أعضاء زانية؟ حاشا" (1كو6:15). *
*وإزاء كرامة أجسادنا إلى هذه الدرجة يناشد الرسول أهل رومية قائلا أسالكم أيها الإخوة برأفة الله أن تقدموا أجسادكم ذبيحة حية مقدسة مرضية عند الله عبادتكم العقلية (اقرأ مقالاً آخر عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).. ولا تشاكلوا هذا الدهر بل تغيروا عن شكلكم بتجديد أذهانكم لتختبروا ما هي إرادة الله الصالحة المرضية الكاملة)، (رو12:1-2) ويقول الرسول بولس للمؤمنين في رومية عن تقديس أجسادهم "لنسلك بلياقة كما بالنهار، لا بالبطر والسكر، لا بالمضاجع والعهر، لا بالخصام والحسد، بل البسوا الرب يسوع المسيح ولا تصنعوا تدبيرا للجسد لأجل الشهوات "، (رو13:2-14).*
*فالشاب المسيحي الذي أدرك قيمة كرامة جسده يحرص على أن يلبس الرب يسوع في الصلاة والتناول من الأسرار المقدسة ولا يشاكل هذا الدهر ولا يسلك في طريق الأشرار وفى مجلس المستهزئين لم يجلس لأن ذهنه قد استنار وحياته قد تجددت وأصبح حريصا على أن يرضى الرب في طرقه ويحفظ الوصية عن حب لذاك الذي مات لأجله وقام... *
*فهل نحن نشابه أهل العالم في أهدافهم وطرقهم وألفاظهم وسلوكهم؟ أم إننا قد صرنا خليقة جديدة في الداخل والخارج معا؟!*

*المصدر : http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Gens-Mokadasan/Sacred-Sex__23-Spiritual.html*


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

الطهارة متطلب إنساني

*يوضح لنا الكتاب المقدس إن الإنسان خلق على صورة الله ومثاله وهذه الصورة البهية قد تجسد المسيح ليعيدها إلينا بعد أن تشوهت بخطية أدم... فالشاب المسيحي الذي يحيا طاهراً لا يحقق ما تتطلبه الوصية فقط وإنما يحقق حياته هو أولاً.. يصبح الإنسان كما يريده الرب. يحرص على أن تظهر هذه الصورة في حياته ويرفض أن يطمسها بالحياة الشهوانية والتصرفات الجسدانية. ويقول رجال علم النفس أن الشاب الطاهر تحيا غرائزه وتنمو في انسجام واتفاق وتكامل بعكس الشاب الشهواني إذ يسيطر عليه الانهماك في الملذات الجنسية، الأمر الذي يجعل بقية الدوافع في خلل وارتباك. فالطهارة متطلب نفسي. لهذا نرى الشاب الطاهر حقيقة الذي لا يعاني كبتاً أو قهراً يحيا في سلام ونضارة وفرح وسعادة تخلو نفسيته من العقد النفسية والهموم والأحزان وتأنيب الضمير وأوجاع النفس المختلفة. *
*إن اللذة تقدم كطعم، ولكن هل هذه اللذة التي تؤدي إلي الشبع الكامل والشعور بالاستقرار النفسي الحقيقي؟! تأكد أن الله لا يريد لك سوى سعادتك وهو لم يخلق الجنس ليعذبك به وإنما ليستخدم في مجراه الإنساني السوي فتتمتع بكل طاقتك (اقرأ مقالاً آخر عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). فلا تحاول أن تستعمل أجهزتك بطريقة غير تلك المخلوقة من أجلها، حقاً إن حياة الطهارة تؤدي إلي السعادة النفسية فهي متطلب نفسي وإنساني كما هي وصية إلهية وفضيلة روحية، والطهارة تحمي الإنسان من الأمراض الجنسية وتحفظ نضارة الشبوبية، ولذلك تجد وجه الشاب الطاهر يختلف تماماً عن وجه الساقط في بالوعة الشهوات الجنسية... ورغم تقدم الطب في معالجة الأمراض لكن مازالت للنجاسة ضحايا كثيرة مثل أمراض الزهري والسيلان، وإن أهمل علاجهم تكون عواقبهما وخيمة. *

*المصدر : http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Al-Gens-Mokadasan/Sacred-Sex__24-Humane.html*


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

الطهارة متطلب اجتماعي


*يدعي الشبان الشهوانيون أن الناس تقبل الإباحي وتقدره وتعتبره شخصية قادرة على التكيف مع المجتمع، وهذا ادعاء باطل لأنه على قدر ما تمتدح "الشلة" الشاب الإباحي إلا أنهم في أعماقهم لا يحترمونه، ويفضلون الشخص المؤدب الذي على خلق كريم. والناس لا تثق في المستهتر والإباحي، بل تخاف منه وتراقبه ولا تطمئن على أعراض الناس منه، لأنه ذئب مفترس اعتاد الانقضاض لأجل طغيان الشهوة. *
*فالعفة متطلب اجتماعي على قدر ما هي متطلب روحي ونفسي وإنساني. وفي مجال الأسرة لا يثق الوالدان إلا في الشاب الطاهر؛ لأنه إذ قد غلب ذاته، يقدِر أن يبذل نفسه لأجل الآخرين، بعكس الشهواني الذي تجده أنانياً لا يسعى إلا لمصلحته الخاصة فقط. وفي مجال الحياة الدراسية تعطي الطهارة نقاءً للفكر وصفاء للذهن وتركيزاً للذاكرة وهذه أسلحة هامة في التحصيل العلمي والتفوق الدراسي. *
*ولكن ليس معنى هذا عن كل الشهوانيين يرسبون وكل الأطهار يتفوقون علمياً، لأن هناك عوامل أخرى تتدخل في التحصيل والدراسة العلمية، منها الذكاء الوراثي والقدرات العقلية ومدى قابلية الشاب لنوع الدراسة التي تخصص فيها (اقرأ مقالاً آخر عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). *
*صفوة القول أن حياة الطهارة والتعفف الجنسي التزام مسيحي وانسجام واتساق للأجهزة النفسية وحماية وصون لصحة الأبدان، ثم هي أيضاً متطلب اجتماعي على أعلى مستوى... *
*العالم اليوم يحتاج إلي القدوة العملية... الناس متعطشة أن ترى شباباً أطهاراً في وسط جيل ملتو ومعوج، وفي زمان أيام شريرة تقترب سماتها من أواخر الدهور. *


*المصدر : http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Al-Gens-Mokadasan/Sacred-Sex__25-Social.html*


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*


*كيف أحيا طاهراً؟*




*هذا السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه بشدة... كيف يمكن للشاب المسيحي أن يحفظ عفته وطهارة جسده ونقاوة فكرة وقلبه، والجو العام المحيط به ملوث بكل ما هو مثير للنجاسة ومشجع للسقوط؟ *
*الإجابة هي:*
*بدوني لا تقدروا أن تفعلوا شيئاً... *
*أسألوا تعطوا. أطلبوا تجدوا. أقرعوا يفتح لكم... *
*أرسل لكم الروح القدس المعزي... وهذا يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم... *
*فبادئ ذي بدء إن حياة المؤمن معجزة، وبدون المعجزة لا يمكن تفسير الحياة المسيحية الطاهرة الحقة... الله وحده هو القادر أن يصنع المعجزة، ولكن للذين يطلبونه من كل قلوبهم. والروح القدس وحده هو الذي يمنح القوة، ويعطي الإلهام، ويهّون المعاناة، ويسند في الضيق، ويحمي وقت التجربة، ويقيم ويعزي ساعة السقوط. من هذا المنطلق تبدو أهمية الحياة الروحية... إن يوحنا الدرجي يقول "العفة هي مقابلة عشق بعشق" أعني مواجهة العشق الجسدي بالحب الإلهي، فأولئك الذين يشبعون، ويتعزون بعمل النعمة هم وحدهم الذين يجدون للعزلة والفراغ حلاً وللشهوة سمواً وعلواً. *


*المصدر : http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...001-Al-Gens-Mokadasan/Sacred-Sex__26-How.html*​


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

*مقومات الحياة الداخلية وعلاقتها بحياة الطهارة والتعفف* *27* *الحياة الجديدة**28* *سر التوبة**29* *الإفخارستيا**30* *الصلاة بالروح**31* *فاعلية الإنجيل**32* *الصوم المقبول*


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

تدريب الحواس على الطهارة



*تجنب يا أخى كل ما يعثر عينيك وأذنيك... وإذا وجدت صورة مُعثِرة ألقِها عنك جانِباً، ولا تقرأ كتاباً به موضوعات نجسة. واحذر من كافة وسائل الإعلام التي تعرض صورا غير طاهرة، لا تقف في الطرق وزوايا الشوارع متطلعا إلى المارة ولا تجلس في مقهى لهذا الغرض السيء ولا تضع صورة خليعة بل ضع صور دينية وطبيعية جميلة، ولا تجعل نظرتك فاحصة تنقل إليك الشهوة الجنسية بل لتكن نظرتك عابرة سريعة، فإن كانت عينك بسيطة فجسدك كله يكون نيراً. *
*كرر في صلاتك على الدوام وأنت في الطريق أو مكان العمل أو المنزل قول داود "اردد عيني لئلا تعاينا الأباطيل"، وقول أيوب البار "عهدا قطعت على عيني فكيف أتطلع إلى عذراء"... *


*المصدر : http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Al-Gens-Mokadasan/Sacred-Sex__33-Senses.html*


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*


* تدريب محاربة الأفكار الشريرة*


*لا يكفى فقط أن تحفظ حواسك من الشر، بل جاهد أيضاً لمحاربة الأفكار الشريرة. لا تدع الفرصة لأفكارك *

*أن تسرح ولخيالك أن ينطلق في أجواء شريرة.*
*فان كنت لا تذهب بقدميك للخطيئة فانتبه أيضاً لكي لا تذهب بفكرك إليها توقع أن تحاربك الأفكار الشريرة طالما نحن في العالم ولكن درب نفسك على أن تطردها بعمل النعمة وفعل الإرادة الصادقة التي يعمل فيها الروح القدس. *
*درب نفسك على تلاوة صلاة يسوع وبعض الترانيم المعزية فتهرب الأفكار النجسة كما تهرب الحشرات من النور الوهاج. *
*وقد يعترض بعض أصدقائك قائلين:*
*أن الهروب جبن ولكن الواقع إن هذا الهروب هو منتهى الشجاعة والصلابة لأنه مواجهة جريئة للإنسان العتيق الفاسد الذي في الداخل*
*- تذكر يوسف البار، وكيف هرب من امرأة فوطيفار فكان هروبه ملء الشجاعة والعفة. *
*وقد يقول قائل:*
*إن جرعات بسيطة من الخطيئة تقينا شرها كمن يأخذ عدوى بسيطة من الميكروب ليكتسب مناعة ضد نفس الميكروب (اقرأ مقالاً آخر عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). ولكن هذه مغالطة لأن الخطية موت ولو في أبسط صورها.. ومن يسمح لنفسه بجرعة صغيرة من الشر ينم عن رغبة كامنة في نفسه للشهوات هذه الطريقة تضعف إرادته وتسهل له السقوط "إنها طرحت كثيرين قتلى وكل قتلاها أقوياء"(ام7: 26)*


*المصدر : http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...l-Gens-Mokadasan/Sacred-Sex__34-Thoughts.html*​


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

تدريب استخدام الطاقة فيما هو بنّاء


*الطاقة الجنسية كالكهرباء أما أن تحرق وتدمر، أو تحرك وتشغل. إن الشاب الروحي يستخدم الغريزة فيما هو بناء، في كل عمل خلاق. إنه لا يدع نفسه فريسة لأوقات الفراغ، *http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html*بل يحرص على أداء خدمات روحية واجتماعية ووطنية **وترويحية تعود عليه وعلى الكنيسة والوطن بكل الخير والفائدة.*
*ومن الأمثلة على ذلك:*
*+الخدمة في التربية الكنسية والأنشطة الدينية المتنوعة التي تتفق مع مواهب الشخص*
*+الهوايات مثل القراءة والموسيقى والفنون الجميلة والرحلات والمعسكرات وأشغال الإبرة والمعارض*
*+مشروعات خدمة البيئة مثل عمل حدائق وتنظيف ورصف الشوارع وخدمة الملاجئ ودور الإيواء*
*+ القراءات الروحية والثقافية والفنية، وهناك مكتبات كثيرة في كل الكنائس لخدمة الشبيبة وفى مجال الجنس وحياة الطهارة نذكر مراجع كثيرة باللغة العربية مثل حياة العفاف، سر الحب، المسيحية والجسد، المسيحية والجنس، أسئلة حول العفة، إليك أيها الشاب، ومطبوعات كثيرة متدفقة تخدم هذه القضية سواء بطريق مباشر أو غير مباشر. *

*المصدر : http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...1-Al-Gens-Mokadasan/Sacred-Sex__35-Power.html*


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*


*الرياضة النافعة للطهارة*

http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html
*إن الرياضة تكسب الشاب فضائل عظمى، فهي تعلمه التعاون والتنافس الشريف وتحمل المشاق ومواجهة الهزيمة وعدم الاستسلام لها. إنها تكسب الجسم القوة والنشاط.. وتبعده عن الكسل والخمول والتراخي والترهل.. إنها تستنفذ طاقة كثيرة زائدة، وبذلك تخفف الضغط والتوتر الجنسي وتعطى الجسد نوع من الصفاء والاتزان، كما إنها تحمى الجسد من الكثير من الأمراض وتمنح الصحة والعافية وهذه تشجع الشاب على تقدير الصحة والنظافة والاتزان واحترام طاقة الجسد وعدم تبديدها في عادات رديئة أو شهوات منحرفة، على أنه يلزم أن نشير إلى إن هذه الرياضة الجسدية نافعة لقليل، ولكن التقوى نافعة لكل شيء إذ لها موعد الحياة الحاضرة والعتيدة (1تى4: 8). *
*إن جميع هذه التداريب إن لم تسندها النعمة وتؤازرها قوة الروح القدس وتمارسها إرادة طاهرة محبة للحق فإنها جميعا تعجز عن تحقيق حياة الطهارة المرجوة. يقول داود النبي "إن لم يبن الرب البيت باطلا تعب البناءون، وإن لم يحرس الرب المدينة باطلا سهر الحراس".*


*المصدر : http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...l-Gens-Mokadasan/Sacred-Sex__36-Exercise.html*​


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*



*احب نتذكر *


*:smi420:*


*








وجدتها اخيرا 


واحب اشارككم متعة قرائتها 

الافضل على الاطلاق 




وصية الكنيسة الى اللة 



وصية الزوج 















يجب عليك ايها الابن المبارك
المؤيد بنعمة الروح القدس 
ان تتسلم زوجتك فى هذة الساعة المباركة بنية خالصة 
ونفس طاهرة
وقلب سليم 
وتجتهد الي ما يسر قلبها 

فانت اليوم المسئول عنها من بعد والديها 

وقد تكللتما بالاكليل السمائى+ و الزيجة الروحانية + وحلت عليكما نعمة اللة 


ومتى قبلت ما اوصيت بة 


اخذ الرب بيدك 
واوسع فى رزقك 
ويرزقك اولادا مباركين يقر اللة بهم عينيك 
ويمنحك العمر الطويل 
والعيش الرغد 
ويحسن لك العاقبة فى الدنيا والاخرة 










وصية الزوجة 















وانت ايتها الابنة المباركة 
العروس السعيدة 
قد سمعت ما اوصى بة زوجك 

فيجب عليك

ان تكرمية 
وتهابية 
ولا تخالفى راية 
بل زيدى فى طاعتة على ما اوصى بة اضعافا 


فقد صرت اليوم منفردة معة 
وهو المسئول عنك بعد والديك 
فيجب عليك ان تقابلية بالبشاشة والترحاب 
ولا تضجرى فى وجهة
ولاتضيعى شيئا من حقوقة عليك
وتتقى اللة فى سائر امورك معة 

لان اللة اوصاك بالخضوع لة 
وامرك بطاعتة بعد والديك 
فكونى معة كما كانت امنا سارة مطيعة لابينا ابراهيم 
وكانت تخاطبةيا سيدى 

فنظر اللة الى طاعتها لة وبارك عليها 
واعطاها اسحق بعد الكبر 
وجعل نسلها مثل نجوم السماء 
والرمل الذى على شاطىء البحر 


فاذا سمعت ما اوصيناك بة 
واتبعت جميع الاوامر 
اخذ الرب بيدك 
ووسع فى رزقك 
وحلت البركات فى منزلك
ورزقك اولادا مباركين يقر بهم عينيك



فية جمال بعد كدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## asmicheal (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

*







وجدتها اخيرا 


واحب اشارككم متعة قرائتها 

الافضل على الاطلاق 







وصية الكنيسة الى اللة*




* :smi411: *



* (وصية الكنيسة الى الزوجين )*

* 




*


----------



## asmicheal (3 مارس 2010)

*رد: الجنس فى المسيحية (ملف شائك)*

متشكرة جدا 
للغالى او الغالية 
التى قام بتقييم الموضوع 
اتمنى تكتب اسمك بالتقييم لاشكرك 
عموما 
تقييمى الحقيقى 
تشريفكم الموضوع 

اصلى ان يكون سبب بركة واستفادة لكل من يدخلة 

صلواتكم اللى محتاجاها بجد 
اختكم asmicheal


----------



## asmicheal (5 يوليو 2012)

للرفع


----------



## The poet (6 يوليو 2012)

*موضوع في غاية الروعه *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2012)

بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع وحلوة اوى وصية الزوجيين
 ميرسى ليكى على الموضوع الجميل ده ربنا يباركك​


----------

